# Dupraz D1



## francium

Been eyeing one up for a while not sure whether or not to pull the trigger. Anyone ridden one and what size to get 6'1 and 175lb? Cheers.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> Been eyeing one up for a while not sure whether or not to pull the trigger. Anyone ridden one and what size to get 6'1 and 175lb? Cheers.


There's a few threads in here I'm sure.

I have 2, if you buy one, the only time you won't ride it, is if your scared something might happen to it.

It's the only quiver of one board that I know of.

No other board does everything *that *well, none.

Do some research, you won't find a single bad thing spoken about that board.
I say "that" board, cause Serge has had that shape, since he was a shaper for HOT snowboards in the late 70's early 80's

He's been tweaking that shape for 40 years

Funnest board ever


TT


----------



## F1EA

x2
Pretty amazing board.

I guess for you the size would depend on your style and what you want to do.

I'm 170 lbs 5'11" and the 5'5" + is perfect.

Try to demo one if you can. Not because you may not like it, but because you'll be even more stoked to get it.


----------



## kosmoz

will pull the trigger on D1+ 5.5", hoping to get it in mountain workers graphics for cheap, just need to find a friend with snowboarding instructor certificate  if not - will pay more, but will get my hands on it anyway.


----------



## francium

Well I finally pulled the trigger D1 6+ is in the mail :jumping1:, got to ride one at the board test in Austria a couple of weeks ago and was suprised for a board of it's size how agile it is so the Hovercraft is out the door. So thats the new pow board sorted now just gotta wait till september to pick up my next new addition to the quiver.


----------



## F1EA

francium said:


> Well I finally pulled the trigger D1 6+ is in the mail :jumping1:, got to ride one at the board test in Austria a couple of weeks ago and was suprised for a board of it's size how agile it is so the Hovercraft is out the door. So thats the new pow board sorted now just gotta wait till september to pick up my next new addition to the quiver.


Oh man you will be stoked. Book an Alaska trip hurry! hahaha

i don't want to ride anything else... i've been riding my other boards only because it's May and i'm riding mosty park and there's rocks everywhere; but any time i'm not on the D1 i'm wishing i was on it.

The 5'5" is a snake. Suuuuper agile.
It's not only the shape that's awesome, it's the laminates too... the board is very damp and yet poppy. And the base blasts, very fast.

There's only 2 downsides to the board:
1. It is big and heavy to deal with. Not a complete downside, cause big and heavy helps going faster and more stable. But a 6' won't fit if you had a Fiat 500  i dont have one, so no probs 

2. Crusty pow: the camber grabs a little when there's a layer of fresh pow which melted, then froze again. That's the only condition i felt the board is not amazing for me. Everythig else... it rips.

I'm planning to get a 6' next yr. I'll demo a std and a + and see which feels better for me.


----------



## neni

Hmmm... so Dupraz you say. Sounds interesting. 5'2" sounds also interesting
Early season start at their demo day - noted.


----------



## francium

neni said:


> Hmmm... so Dupraz you say. Sounds interesting. 5'2" sounds also interesting
> Early season start at their demo day - noted.


One of the ladies who was out at the board test with us tried the 5'2 and had a whale of a time on it in the slush. Alaska will have to wait until I move to the US in a few years until then i'm sure the alps will keep me entertained. Roll on December and hopefully lots of early season pow. 

Gonna pick up a Capita BSOD for messing about as well for a All Mountain board was really surprised how much fun it is stable yet it was really easy to flex and butter.


----------



## Oldman

Hey Francium;

At 175 lbs, why did you decide to go to the 6+ ?


----------



## francium

speaking to one of the dupraz guys he was telling me due to the profile the 5'5 has a similar effective edge to a 156 and the 6' a similar one to a 162 so went for the larger one just for the added stability and float as i said in the first post i was amazed how easy it was to turn certainly didnt feel that big riding it. and that 175 is naked you can add a few on by the time im geared up and carrying my backcountry kit.

oh and the wife drives a fiat 500 so i'll let you know is it fits.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Hmmm... so Dupraz you say. Sounds interesting. 5'2" sounds also interesting
> Early season start at their demo day - noted.


Yeah, the 5'2" is what they recommend for women. But you could try and demo the 5'5" too. The 5'5" may be too wide for your feet though.

There's this one french canadian girl riding a 5'2" at Whistler. It was funny cause cause we ALWAYS ran into her on the first chair lineup on powder days. Didn't miss a sigle one  She loves the board too; says it's the only thing she'll ride now.




francium said:


> speaking to one of the dupraz guys he was telling me due to the profile the 5'5 has a similar effective edge to a 156 and the 6' a similar one to a 162 so went for the larger one just for the added stability and float as i said in the first post i was amazed how easy it was to turn certainly didnt feel that big riding it. and that 175 is naked you can add a few on by the time im geared up and carrying my backcountry kit.
> 
> oh and the wife drives a fiat 500 so i'll let you know is it fits.


hahaha guess you're taking your car on pow days :hairy:

Yeah 5'5" is very nimble; if you want it for full on carving/blasting/pow then 6' is perfect. Mine i can use on anything, turns on a dime and nothing i have outfloats it. The Charlie 161 feels floatier and looser, but does not outfloat the D1.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> speaking to one of the dupraz guys he was telling me due to the profile the 5'5 has a similar effective edge to a 156 and the 6' a similar one to a 162 so went for the larger one just for the added stability and float as i said in the first post i was amazed how easy it was to turn certainly didnt feel that big riding it. and that 175 is naked you can add a few on by the time im geared up and carrying my backcountry kit.
> 
> oh and the wife drives a fiat 500 so I'll let you know is it fits.


Yup, the effective edge on those things is really short, compared to the overall length.

Pull out a tape measure & start trippin' out.

There are so many ways to set that thing up, each makes it ride really different.

Center the stance on the length & you are now forward of the sidecut.
Center the stance on the sidecut, or slam it all the way back to the rear inserts.

Each of those is a pretty unique ride & definitely worth tryin' out.







neni, there must be tonnes of these over there, no?
There a bit hard to come by over here, Whistler has a rep, but I think that's the only one in B.C.?

This is the board you need to try neni:hairy:

But I honestly think you should get the 5'5.
The overall length is 165-167 depending on the year.

But that length is Very, Very misleading.
I'm usually in the 160-165 range for an all a rounder.

These don't handle anything like a board that size, those 5+5's ride like a 155 or smaller.

If you get the tiny chick one, it'll feel too small for you I believe?
The tiny one might be alright for your average chic, but not super neni:jumping1:

Not sure the specs on the little chic one?
But I'd imagine it'd be like riding something in the mid 140's.

I know you don't want that. 

Maybe in a ballerina board, but not this one. Haha



TT


----------



## neni

5'5? Hmmm... that's pretty big! :eyetwitch2: Yeah... width could be a problem. 25cm ww is really the absolute max for me (24.5cm much preferred); above, they feel dull :dunno:

Flex of 4 with the 5'2 however soulds a bit super soft, but then... it's a totally different board shape than I've ever ridden, maybe the length compensates for the lack of stiffness in terms of stability? I'm intrigued anyway and will try to demo one - out of pure curiosity cos I actually don't need more float than my present boards already have. 

Naw TT, it seems that they are also not very known over here. I've never seen one yet.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> 5'5? Hmmm... that's pretty big! :eyetwitch2: Yeah... width could be a problem. 25cm ww is really the absolute max for me (24.5cm much preferred); above, they feel dull :dunno:
> 
> Flex of 4 with the 5'2 however soulds a bit super soft, but then... it's a totally different board shape than I've ever ridden, maybe the length compensates for the lack of stiffness in terms of stability? I'm intrigued anyway and will try to demo one - out of pure curiosity cos I actually don't need more float than my present boards already have.
> 
> Naw TT, it seems that they are also not very known over here. I've never seen one yet.


Nah 5'2" is only ~158cm. I wouldn't think its too far from what you already ride. The men's 5'2" is probably a bit stiffer. 5'5" is maybe too wide if you got tiny feet.

The softer flex on the women's doesn't mean it's going to fold or that it will be unstable. It simply won't feel like a boat. It's full camber to the contacts, generally feels planted.

Check out this tiny Japanese dude ripping a 6'






I gotta make it to Japan :O


----------



## francium

Looks like it floats awesomely hopefully get to see a few pow days next winter.
Neni strange they're not that common over there as it's a French company, I first saw one out in the alps and that's what got my interest.


----------



## Martyc

francium said:


> Looks like it floats awesomely hopefully get to see a few pow days next winter.
> Neni strange they're not that common over there as it's a French company, I first saw one out in the alps and that's what got my interest.


So what are you expecting the D1 to give you in comparison with the Hovercraft


----------



## kosmoz

francium said:


> Looks like it floats awesomely hopefully get to see a few pow days next winter.
> Neni strange they're not that common over there as it's a French company, I first saw one out in the alps and that's what got my interest.


been in France two times and never saw it on the mountain  People are afraid of sth not conventional, cuz their price is the same as any top of the line burton, salomon, rome etc.


----------



## francium

Martyc I felt it was more stable and the fact that it's got a tail worked better on the steeper stuff I rode, plus my hovercraft was due for retirement.


----------



## Martyc

francium said:


> Martyc I felt it was more stable and the fact that it's got a tail worked better on the steeper stuff I rode, plus my hovercraft was due for retirement.


Would you say that the Hovercraft might be a good first step for off piste riding or should I just say fcuk it and go for the high end board in the first instance!


----------



## francium

Martyc said:


> Would you say that the Hovercraft might be a good first step for off piste riding or should I just say fcuk it and go for the high end board in the first instance!


There's people who don't like the hovercraft but I had an awesome time riding mine I found it easy to turn and it floats really well, I'd say it's a great board for getting into off piste riding it certainly beats getting rear leg burn.


----------



## timmytard

Martyc said:


> Would you say that the Hovercraft might be a good first step for off piste riding or should I just say fcuk it and go for the high end board in the first instance!


The Hovercraft might be?

But the Dupraz WILL be?

It slays everything. Hands down.


TT


----------



## F1EA

Difficult to believe the guy rooster-tailing in bottomless pow is riding the same board as these guys on hardpack:






Granted.... these guys carving are good riders. But still.... even switch. Daaamn.

That D1 was the only board i've brought which my wife had no argument about. She's usually like "what the hell did you need this board/bindings or whatever for?". But with the D she was like "damn! that's a rocket!". Wife approved. Bet she won't mind when i bring a 6' home :jumping1: :hairy:


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Difficult to believe the guy rooster-tailing in bottomless pow is riding the same board as these guys on hardpack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted.... these guys carving are good riders. But still.... even switch. Daaamn.
> 
> That D1 was the only board i've brought which my wife had no argument about. She's usually like "what the hell did you need this board/bindings whyever or?". But with the D she was like "damn! that's a rocket!". Wife approved. Bet she won't mind when i bring a 6' home :jumping1: :hairy:


I searched out the Dupraz, because a hard boot instructor I know, who is probably the most knowledgeable guy on snowboarding as a whole. 

That I know, told me "The Dupraz will put the biggest smile on your face, on a powder day"

He's Chec or somethin' like that? He's got a heavy accent, haha but I knew what he meant.:jumping1:

Sold, haha. I'm a total powder whore, especially when it's deep.

Oh my, that brings out the monster in me.

Haha.... Anyway...

I had to find one one after that, I already had a huge quiver of powder boards, so I didn't need any more.

But I'd never heard of it before or seen one, so I had to read up on it.

After reading a tonne & never finding a single bad thing said about them, only glowing statements.

I tried to find one. I didn't see one locally for 2 years, anyone who had one wasn't selling theirs. 
Ypu could find any other board, ten times over, but never this one.
Not any Dupraz, ever.

Finally one popped up, I drove 3 hours, only to find it was really beat up.
Dude wanted a lot for it too.

I took the chance. There had to be a reason why NOBODY sells theirs.

:jumping1:There is:jumping1:

People buy these boards because they know, that they will slay the powder.

It's not until you ride one, you realize.

It slays everything. That's why nobody sells theirs.

It's a dream in the powder, haha obviously, but you can take it in the park if you want.
It rides like a little park deck, short with a deep sidecut.
You can rip around, it's super nimble.

There's a vid out there of some dude tearin' up the park.


TT


----------



## francium

$585 dollars if a fair chunk of cash for a board and that was in the sale they're $740 full price that's probably why you don't see many.


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> $585 dollars if a fair chunk of cash for a board and that was in the sale they're $740 full price that's probably why you don't see many.


I'm sure that's part of it, but I see lots of super high end boards for sale.


TT


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I want one now. :hairy: But thinking of pow now is painful.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Sweet shape... what's the EE on the 5'5?


----------



## francium

timmytard said:


> I'm sure that's part of it, but I see lots of super high end boards for sale.
> 
> 
> TT


They probably see it's 6'0 and the shape and it scares the shit outta them.


----------



## francium

ItchEtrigR said:


> Sweet shape... what's the EE on the 5'5?


The 5'5" is 115.5cm the 6'0 is 122cm so the 6'0 has the same ee as the 160 hovercraft


----------



## Mig Fullbag

francium said:


> They probably see it's 6'0 and the shape and it scares the shit outta them.


People should stop choosing/judging boards by overall length. Worst... Measurement... Ever...

The 6' (183cm) is actually 178cm. So closer to 5'10"...


----------



## taco tuesday

Ok, you guys are really making me want one of these. I consider myself an intermediate rider( some people at my level would call themselves advanced but I know there is plenty of progression possible beyond where I am). I don't see a whole lot of people who I feel ride/carve better than me or have way better style. I do see them but not lots of them. I am making that statement because I am wondering what I should choose if I were to get a D1. I am 6 ft., about 210lbs with size 11.5 Driver Xs. I am thinking the 6 would be the size but do I go with the 6, 6+ or 6++. Thoughts? How substantial is the difference between them? Now the biggest question is if I decide that I have to have one, where can I get one in the states, does anyone in New England/East Coast even carry them or is it something I would have to pick up while on a trip out west?


----------



## F1EA

taco tuesday said:


> Ok, you guys are really making me want one of these. I consider myself an intermediate rider( some people at my level would call themselves advanced but I know there is plenty of progression possible beyond where I am). I don't see a whole lot of people who I feel ride/carve better than me or have way better style. I do see them but not lots of them. I am making that statement because I am wondering what I should choose if I were to get a D1. I am 6 ft., about 210lbs with size 11.5 Driver Xs. I am thinking the 6 would be the size but do I go with the 6, 6+ or 6++. Thoughts? How substantial is the difference between them? Now the biggest question is if I decide that I have to have one, where can I get one in the states, does anyone in New England/East Coast even carry them or is it something I would have to pick up while on a trip out west?


Yeah definitely 6' for the full experience.

As for stiffness, it's maybe a bit up to you... I'd say D1+ for a solid ride based on what you said above. ++ if you plan to hit BIG powder lines or if you are knowingly looking for a very stiff board. Standard if you want a bit of a mellower floaty ride that you can maneouver easily.

As for how to get one... hmm didn't think of that  contact them directly and see if they have dealer near you? Maybe the dealer from here could ship to the states?

Cool thing here is you can rent them/demo all yr round for a full day at a pretty good price.


----------



## SuperRalfons

Mig Fullbag said:


> People should stop choosing/judging boards by overall length. Worst... Measurement... Ever...
> 
> The 6' (183cm) is actually 178cm. So closer to 5'10"...


I like this guy, seems to know his snow sliding boards.

I choose board based on width flex camber profile and all 3 are different for what i intend to use the board for.
And since flex cant realy be put on a scale i try and buy if i find a shape i like.


----------



## francium

Shes pretty.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

F1EA said:


> Check out this tiny Japanese dude ripping a 6'


It's actually the 6'3" model (193cm) he is ripping on.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

francium said:


> Shes pretty.


Very nice!!!


----------



## t21

francium said:


> Shes pretty.


Nice board! the shape of the tip reminds me of the characters from the conehead movie lol!


----------



## F1EA

Mig Fullbag said:


> It's actually the 6'3" model (193cm) he is ripping on.


Daaamn. I thought it was a previous yr 6' but it is a 6'3" wow, that's a lot of board.

Same guy putting it through the trees. I gotta learn japanese and start saving for that trip. 





Note how he rides it... pumps it like a surfboard and drives turns with the whole body. At no point does he look heavy-loading the tail..... That nose is pushing no snow at all = go fast like a rocket.

That's kinda your concept with your (Fullbag) powder sticks.... mellow early rise and camber under feet. That's how you win hahaha


----------



## Mig Fullbag

The terrain he is riding in both vids looks like sooo much fun!


F1EA said:


> That's kinda your concept with your (Fullbag) powder sticks.... mellow early rise and camber under feet. That's how you win hahaha


Yes, part of the concept. Although they are not all camber, and the ones that are, have different amounts of it. Lifer is flat, Blunt Diamond has micro-camber, Hammerhead and Diamond Blade have light camber.


----------



## francium

And for the geeks the effective edge on the 159 is longer than the 179


----------



## Mig Fullbag

francium said:


> And for the geeks the effective edge on the 159 is longer than the 179


This geek has known since way before he got his 6' D1++ back in 2008...


----------



## SuperRalfons

KORUA Shapes | Quiver

My nephew bought a tranny finder. It has long mellow nose kick and camber.
Super wide for my size 7,5-8 feet but wasnt a problem at all.
Didnt try it in pow but groomers and sidehits and some pipe where awesome.
I love how more and more fun shapes are poping up.


----------



## Seppuccu

Shit. I had supressed this board.

Neni, there's a discounted 5'2" Narrow at Absolute Snow! :happy:



F1EA said:


> I gotta learn japanese and start saving for that trip.


Do it!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

F1EA said:


> Daaamn. I thought it was a previous yr 6' but it is a 6'3" wow, that's a lot of board.
> 
> Same guy putting it through the trees. I gotta learn japanese and start saving for that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how he rides it... pumps it like a surfboard and drives turns with the whole body. At no point does he look heavy-loading the tail..... That nose is pushing no snow at all = go fast like a rocket.
> 
> That's kinda your concept with your (Fullbag) powder sticks.... mellow early rise and camber under feet. That's how you win hahaha




That video is mindblowing.


----------



## ETM

thats not even powder


----------



## Mig Fullbag

ETM said:


> thats not even powder


Yeah... That's it.... Keep rubbing it in, you bastard!


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> thats not even powder


Bwa ha ha ha oh  my hahaha

I didn't want to say anything, but I thunked it.

I may not live in Japow, but there is another place in the world that gets pow like Japow.

It's right here, in British Powlumbia:hairy:

As awesome as that video was/is (I couldn't see it all)

It gets deeper, much, much deeper.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## timmytard

Anticrobotic said:


> Shit. I had supressed this board.
> 
> Neni, there's a discounted 5'2" Narrow at Absolute Snow! :happy:
> 
> 
> Do it!!!


That's the one neni, snatch that little bastard up.

Tell the old man you'll seriously cut down on the turquoise wind breakers, for real though

Haha, yeah right eh?

I'm sure you know some tricks to make it happen:embarrased1:

That's a steal, I'm thinkin'?

I looked for one for a long time before I found one 

Mines beat to shit & cost me almost that much

& I still love it.:jumping1:


I would have to say "do it" too


TT


That write up in that add is spot on.


----------



## F1EA

ETM said:


> thats not even powder


ohhh such pow-snobbery 
:hairy:


----------



## neni

Anticrobotic said:


> Shit. I had supressed this board.
> 
> Neni, there's a discounted 5'2" Narrow at


Thanks! But I really gonna demo the thing first - not completely convinced I need such board - as I said, I really like my boards and would need to ride and feel myself to see if that D1 _really_ offers something new/different I missed so far. 



timmytard said:


> Tell the old man you'll seriously cut down on the turquoise wind breakers, for real though
> 
> Haha, yeah right eh?


Haha, good memory! Still lack a turquoise one


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Thanks! But I really gonna demo the thing first - not completely convinced I need such board - as I said, I really like my boards and would need to ride and feel myself to see if that D1 _really_ offers something new/different I missed so far.


Yeah, definitely demo one first. 

and BTW, you really like your boards... because you haven't ridden that one.


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> and BTW, you really like your boards... because you haven't ridden that one.


Could well be!  Before I found those ones, I was totally convinced that my former one was perfect. One can't know if one hasn't tried. 
I'm waiting for the post when TT spent a day on a Flag and compares it 1:1 to a D1.


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Thanks! But I really gonna demo the thing first - not completely convinced I need such board - as I said, I really like my boards and would need to ride and feel myself to see if that D1 _really_ offers something new/different I missed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, good memory! Still lack a turquoise one


I know, you like the boards you have right now.

As did I, as well as having, way way too many:embarrased1:

I now have 2. The first 2 I've ever seen locally, I bought em.

I've seen 1 more since, but it was expensive.

Regardless, F1EA bought it & likes/loves it.

It *is *each of the boards you have right now.

Your powder board, the D is a lot better.
The ballerina board you have, the D handles like it, it just doesn't look like it.

The _______ (fill in the blank) board you have, the D is a litte bit better than it. It might not look like it, but it is.

Thr straw that should break the camels back & push it into the "ok, you're right, I can't believe I almost wasn't going too" category.

It has a huge resale value.

There tough to find & when you do, fuck are they pricey.

I paid almost the equivalent to $300 bucks for my 1st one.

The second one I bought, haha.

Was broken & I still paid $60 bucks for it.
6 inches of the nose was completely folded over.
Just like you'd fold a piece of paper.

No idea how it happened?
The dude wouldn't tell me, but I could tell, whatever happened to it, he was not impressed.

But because the nose is like 2 feet long:embarrased1: It doesn't affect the ride @ all & the only time it would touch the snow, would be when it's really deep.

It wouldn't matter then, so, bought it.
Other than the nose, it's brand new.

Buddy didn't care at all, he rode it busted & didn't do a thing to fix it.
It flopped open like the front half of your shoe when the sole is half off, dangling.

Those other boards are already depreciating, rapidly.

You still have time to get rid of them for some dough.

Did you read that write up? It's exactly how it is.


TT


----------



## F1EA

hahaha yeah but demo it first. Got nothing to lose.

If you were in Canada.... I'd tell you BUY IT. If you don't like it, i buy it off you for my wife. Ahem... obviously, you give me some discount or an 'easy payment' plan


----------



## timmytard

francium said:


> And for the geeks the effective edge on the 159 is longer than the 179


That & look @ how deep the sidecut is.

When you can see the difference just by eye, that's a big difference 


TT


----------



## kosmoz

I found this kind of data on D1:

5.5 is 1650mm lenght, 309mm nose, 255 waist, 297 tail, 1150 eff edge.
6.0 is 1780mm lenght, 316mm nose, 257 waist, 301 tail, 1220 eff edge.

148cm salomon sabotage has 1150mm eff edge  And 156cm salomon sabotage has 1220 eff edge. 

But fuck that data, I'm gonna buy one anyway. 5.5+ or 5.5++, haven't decided yet. 

They use 7000 sitered base on all boards. 

Xlite version is 310g lighter than regular.


----------



## davidj

Thanks to this thread, I'm now the proud owner of a Dupraz D1 6'+ :crazy2:. Two boards, this and a Never Summer that have never seen snow, soaking in summer wax. Six months (or more) to the next snowscapade and way more boards than I can ride... or afford. 

BA, TT, Snowdog... they have their reasons and resources to accumulate boards. Me? :facepalm1:  :facepalm3:

Seriously... this forum is starting to grind my grits.


----------



## Seppuccu

davidj said:


> ... and way more boards than I can ride... or afford.
> 
> BA, TT, Snowdog... they have their reasons and resources to accumulate boards. Me? :facepalm1:  :facepalm3:


Congratulations! It's all about happiness.


----------



## F1EA

davidj said:


> Thanks to this thread, I'm now the proud owner of a Dupraz D1 6'+ :crazy2:. Two boards, this and a Never Summer that have never seen snow, soaking in summer wax. Six months (or more) to the next snowscapade and way more boards than I can ride... or afford.
> 
> BA, TT, Snowdog... they have their reasons and resources to accumulate boards. Me? :facepalm1:  :facepalm3:
> 
> Seriously... this forum is starting to grind my grits.


haha
you got one without trying/seeing one? you're brave


----------



## taco tuesday

davidj said:


> Thanks to this thread, I'm now the proud owner of a Dupraz D1 6'+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Two boards, this and a Never Summer that have never seen snow, soaking in summer wax. Six months (or more) to the next snowscapade and way more boards than I can ride... or afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA, TT, Snowdog... they have their reasons and resources to accumulate boards. Me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... this forum is starting to grind my grits.


Good for you! I was also tempted to get one but not without at least being able to put my hands on one first. 

That ship has sailed at least for a while now. I spent what ever expendable income i would have dropped on the D1 on a bunch of new coniferous trees for my yard/garden and I am considering having two shitty poplars dropped to make way for a Metasequoia and a Ginkgo tree. 

Might have to settle for the boards I already have this season. Dupraz will have to remain on my wishlist for the time being.


----------



## Powhunter

Anyone have any idea how to get one of these in the U.S. - Colorado specifically. Honestly, I haven't looked all that hard yet. I just don't know where to start as the closest dealer is in Canada to my knowledge. Thing looks $ and I want one


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Powhunter said:


> Anyone have any idea how to get one of these in the U.S. - Colorado specifically. Honestly, I haven't looked all that hard yet. I just don't know where to start as the closest dealer is in Canada to my knowledge. Thing looks $ and I want one


All Board Sports in Boulder used to sell Dupraz. Maybe they still do or have an older model around.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mig Fullbag said:


> All Board Sports in Boulder used to sell Dupraz. Maybe they still do or have an older model around.


All Board Sports still sell Dupraz boards you can call... # is 303 4 one five 1600


----------



## Mig Fullbag

SnowDogWax said:


> All Board Sports still sell Dupraz boards you can call... # is 303 4 one five 1600


Cool!!!!


----------



## Jcb890

Does anyone know a place on the East Coast where I could demo one of these?

I'm quite curious how it handles hard-packed snow.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Jcb890 said:


> Does anyone know a place on the East Coast where I could demo one of these?
> 
> I'm quite curious how it handles hard-packed snow.


I will be at these resorts next season. 

Stratton,VT Killington, VT Pico Mountain VT, Loon, NH, Sugarloaf, ME Sunday River, ME 

Bought Dupraz 6+ be happy to let you take it for a spin :hairy:


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Jcb890 said:


> I'm quite curious how it handles hard-packed snow.


The 6' D1++ was my main rider for a few seasons, before starting my own gig. As far as I am concerned, it is a way better carver on hardpack than a powder slayer. Super fun on groomers, one of the best I have ridden. Turns on a dime and really holds a good edge when carving. But the forward stance and stiff long tail that make it great on hardpack, were not as much fun for me in powder. Those same caracteristics made tree riding here in the east almost painful. Fun in open terrain where you can get it up to speed, but in confined spaces, not so much.


----------



## Powhunter

Mig Fullbag said:


> All Board Sports in Boulder used to sell Dupraz. Maybe they still do or have an older model around.





SnowDogWax said:


> All Board Sports still sell Dupraz boards you can call... # is 303 4 one five 1600



You guys are awesome, thanks. Just called 'em - 700.00 for the D1+. Probably won't buy for a month or two since it's the off season, no rush, but it's awesome to know they're available so close to home. They had the lite version for an extra 160 - anyone have experience with both? Wonder if it's really worth the extra


----------



## Jcb890

SnowDogWax said:


> I will be at these resorts next season.
> 
> Stratton,VT Killington, VT Pico Mountain VT, Loon, NH, Sugarloaf, ME Sunday River, ME
> 
> Bought Dupraz 6+ be happy to let you take it for a spin :hairy:


Wow, that would be awesome and very kind of you!

I will most likely venture to most of those mountains next season... perhaps not to ME, but NH and VT for sure. CSC discounts happen at Stratton, Killington, Pico and Loon. I've never done Pico or Loon with good conditions, so I'll definitely try and make it to them this coming season. I'd offer to let you try out my Highlife 163W UL, but you already bought one! :laugh:



Mig Fullbag said:


> The 6' D1++ was my main rider for a few seasons, before starting my own gig. As far as I am concerned, it is a way better carver on hardpack than a powder slayer. Super fun on groomers, one of the best I have ridden. Turns on a dime and really holds a good edge when carving. But the forward stance and stiff long tail that make it great on hardpack, were not as much fun for me in powder. Those same caracteristics made tree riding here in the east almost painful. Fun in open terrain where you can get it up to speed, but in confined spaces, not so much.


That sounds really interesting. I am trying to work on my tree riding next season, but even my 163W Highlife UL seems a bit tough to work in those confined tree areas. I'm determined to make it work though. I endured plenty of spring mogul days with the Highlife this past season. Considering the length of most of these, I wouldn't think you'd want to really take one into tight trees like we have in New England, right?


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Jcb890 said:


> That sounds really interesting. I am trying to work on my tree riding next season, but even my 163W Highlife UL seems a bit tough to work in those confined tree areas. I'm determined to make it work though. I endured plenty of spring mogul days with the Highlife this past season. Considering the length of most of these, I wouldn't think you'd want to really take one into tight trees like we have in New England, right?


For me, nothing beats a heavily tapered and setback board in the tight trees. That is what I designed the Blunt Diamond for.

But that being said, I have a friend who swears by the D1 6' and 5'5", even in the tightest of tree lines. He is a big dude but rides the softest models in both lengths. I'll try to find one of his vids and post it here.


----------



## F1EA

Totally agree with Mig. Exacty what i think.

In fact, i also ride with a buddy who rides the 6'. He is sasquatch-sized too and according to him, he has strong legs. Hahaha he manhandles that tail no problem.

Me.... what i do is set it all the way back, responsive bindings and boots and it's a lot better. The sidecut is really deep, but in powder it doesn't help that much, instead the tail feels grabby. Whenever you can engage the sidecut on harder snow, the D1 becomes even more agile.

That's why when i'm riding trees, i prefer to be on te 161 Charlie Slasher; as it is definitely surfier. Unfortunately, the Charlie is not as good on open faces or chop or hardpack because it is not as damp..... so i guess i just deal with the D1 tail on those conditions when it's so so, and hope for the best.

I think that's what i said it's the one thing i'd change in the D (somewhere in one of those posts before). A liiiittle bit o rocker in the tail contacts. Or maybe detuning the tail would help.


----------



## taco tuesday

Snowdog, what are you going to be doing at those east coast resorts? Just curious. You don't live out here do you?

JCB, I think you are right about bigger longer pow boards not being the best choice for tree riding in east coast trees. It gets very tight. Hell it's pretty much always tight. I think a more fish type board is better for most people. Short overall, wide nose, setback, tapered, short tail.

I have a ton of fun on my 159 c2btx billy goat when I take it in the woods though. Very responsive, quick turn initiation. I like stiff ass bindings too. What are you mounting on the Highlife?


----------



## SnowDogWax

F1EA said:


> Totally agree with Mig. Exacty what i think.
> 
> In fact, i also ride with a buddy who rides the 6'. He is sasquatch-sized too and according to him, he has strong legs. Hahaha he manhandles that tail no problem.
> 
> Me.... what i do is set it all the way back, responsive bindings and boots and it's a lot better. The sidecut is really deep, but in powder it doesn't help that much, instead the tail feels grabby. Whenever you can engage the sidecut on harder snow, the D1 becomes even more agile.
> 
> That's why when i'm riding trees, i prefer to be on te 161 Charlie Slasher; as it is definitely surfier. Unfortunately, the Charlie is not as good on open faces or chop or hardpack because it is not as damp..... so i guess i just deal with the D1 tail on those conditions when it's so so, and hope for the best.
> 
> I think that's what i said it's the one thing i'd change in the D (somewhere in one of those posts before). A liiiittle bit o rocker in the tail contacts. Or maybe detuning the tail would help.



As skill level improves you will just kick it up a notch on either of your two board quiver.. 



SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## F1EA

SnowDogWax said:


> As skill level improves you will just kick it up a notch on either of your two board quiver..
> 
> 
> 
> SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


Either skill or just adapting to it. If you ride the D more fwd then you have less weight on the tail contact and it's be more "free". You just gotta commit... to those turns... in the trees... leading from the front. Whic also keeps your speed up. You know... it's easy 

But because my deep pow tree riding skill is still so-so, i'm still a bit tail heavy...... so the tail is more engaged. On the Charlie.... its more forgiving in these conditions.

Also.... the Live is perfect in trees, and groomers. Big open faces and very deep stuff obviously the D is better.

So thats why the Charlie sort of falls somewhere around the D and Live where it doesnt make much sense and I don't need it much. I'll still keep it though...


----------



## SnowDogWax

F1EA said:


> Either skill or just adapting to it. If you ride the D more fwd then you have less weight on the tail contact and it's be more "free". You just gotta commit... to those turns... in the trees... leading from the front. Whic also keeps your speed up. You know... it's easy
> 
> But because my deep pow tree riding skill is still so-so, i'm still a bit tail heavy...... so the tail is more engaged. On the Charlie.... its more forgiving in these conditions.
> 
> Also.... the Live is perfect in trees, and groomers. Big open faces and very deep stuff obviously the D is better.
> 
> So thats why the Charlie sort of falls somewhere around the D and Live where it doesnt make much sense and I don't need it much. I'll still keep it though...


This is a link on carving by SnowWolf great read.....http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/46685-what-do-back-knee-when-carving.html


----------



## F1EA

SnowDogWax said:


> This is a link on carving by SnowWolf great read.....http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/46685-what-do-back-knee-when-carving.html


Cool. i meant i'm tail heavier in pow + trees though.

Carving groomers i'm fine, and the D is perfect. In fact, what snowolf And ETM talked about in that thread is exactly why the D is so stable and great to carve: your tail contact is THERE.

But then, the D wants to be ridden with a charging fwd heavy stance all the time; and in deep pow trees, that takes a lot of commitment. So a board that is floatier and naturally sinks the tail (like Charlie Slasher and many others) makes that a bit easier.....


----------



## taco tuesday

F1EA said:


> But then, the D wants to be ridden with a charging fwd heavy stance all the time.....


Oh really?


----------



## SnowDogWax

F1EA said:


> Cool. i meant i'm tail heavier in pow + trees though.
> 
> Carving groomers i'm fine, and the D is perfect. In fact, what snowolf And ETM talked about in that thread is exactly why the D is so stable and great to carve: your tail contact is THERE.
> 
> But then, the D wants to be ridden with a charging fwd heavy stance all the time; and in deep pow trees, that takes a lot of commitment. So a board that is floatier and naturally sinks the tail (like Charlie Slasher and many others) makes that a bit easier.....


We all agree that skill can overcome any deficiency that a snowboard might have. That said. Must hold true that the right snowboard (Charlie Slasher) will help and make your day more enjoyable. :hairy: 


So for me enjoyment first, then skill, then less boards. :eyetwitch2:



SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## F1EA

taco tuesday said:


> Oh really?


More or less, yeah. But i dont mean constantly weight fwd, i mean initiate your turns with charging/driving forward weight shift..... Even in pow. The nose will not sink, you can throw your all your weight fwd and it doesn't sink. It takes a bit getting used to, especially in pow, cause you sort of want to be tail heavy. But no, when you go fwd heavy, that's when the D starts shining.

You still end your turns on the tail. But other boards are more forgiving to backseat a bit especially in pow. Thats why when i ride any board after the D i feel like going over the handlebars, until i adjust my weight.


----------



## davidj

F1EA said:


> More or less, yeah. But i dont mean constantly weight fwd, i mean initiate your turns with charging/driving forward weight shift..... Even in pow. The nose will not sink, you can throw your all your weight fwd and it doesn't sink. It takes a bit getting used to, especially in pow, cause you sort of want to be tail heavy. But no, when you go fwd heavy, that's when the D starts shining.
> 
> You still end your turns on the tail. But other boards are more forgiving to backseat a bit especially in pow. Thats why when i ride any board after the D i feel like going over the handlebars, until i adjust my weight.


Did I read this right?

That the technique of choice for most riding conditions other than pow will work with the D1 in pow? If so, do I just go ride the D1 the same way pow or not? :question:


----------



## F1EA

davidj said:


> Did I read this right?
> 
> That the technique of choice for most riding conditions other than pow will work with the D1 in pow? If so, do I just go the D1 the same way pow or not? :question:


Correcto.
No need to adjust much for riding pow. 

In fact... all boards are either centre set or setback to the sidecut. Dupraz? Set front.

For tight trees, a short fish-type board is great. I think better than the D because it's more forgiving. You ride those boards sort of braking with your tail (the Charlie too to some extent) and it's easy to navigate and coast. The D wants you to charge those trees. Charge everything.

You can still load or tail and do whatever, it just doesn't offer the same rewards as when you do charge it.

I want to try Fullbag's boards too. I'd really like to ride a Lifer with the RCR profile of the Hammerhead. Or the Hammerhead 
All his boards make sense.


----------



## davidj

F1EA said:


> *Correcto.
> No need to adjust much for riding pow. *
> 
> In fact... all boards are either centre set or setback to the sidecut. Dupraz? Set front.
> 
> For tight trees, a short fish-type board is great. I think better than the D because it's more forgiving. You ride those boards sort of braking with your tail (the Charlie too to some extent) and it's easy to navigate and coast. The D wants you to charge those trees. Charge everything.
> 
> You can still load or tail and do whatever, it just doesn't offer the same rewards as when you do charge it.
> 
> I want to try Fullbag's boards too. I'd really like to ride a Lifer with the RCR profile of the Hammerhead. Or the Hammerhead
> All his boards make sense.


k: Thanks! For what I'm going to be using the D1, the story just keeps getting better :happy:


----------



## timmytard

davidj said:


> Did I read this right?
> 
> That the technique of choice for most riding conditions other than pow will work with the D1 in pow? If so, do I just go ride the D1 the same way pow or not? :question:


Bingo.

Not only ride pow.

Smash your nose into the powder, which then causes you to shoot out & up.

Creating the porpoise effect.

Each time you re-enter, it shoots you out bigger & higher.


TT


----------



## timmytard

I'm going to be selling one of mine here shortly.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

taco tuesday said:


> Snowdog, what are you going to be doing at those east coast resorts? Just curious. You don't live out here do you?
> 
> JCB, I think you are right about bigger longer pow boards not being the best choice for tree riding in east coast trees. It gets very tight. Hell it's pretty much always tight. I think a more fish type board is better for most people. Short overall, wide nose, setback, tapered, short tail.
> 
> I have a ton of fun on my 159 c2btx billy goat when I take it in the woods though. Very responsive, quick turn initiation. I like stiff ass bindings too. What are you mounting on the Highlife?





Live PA, 

Copper Season Pass for in Colorado 60+ days

7-Springs season pass 40 minutes from home

Max season pass which gives you 5 days at 20 resorts.

Bought Burton 161 Barracuda for East Coast trees & POW:dry:

Dupraz, Flow 169 Maverick, Venture zelix 166 for Colorado.:hairy:

I do own a wax company





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## F1EA

Damn Snowdoggitty Dawg. You're living the life!
Remind me to quit my job.

While in the subject of powder boards: 





Check out their descripion... this explains more or less what i was saying above about boards that naturally sink the tail and have a loose-ish tail...


----------



## timmytard

I talked to a couple of the owners of Endeavor, F1EA & I are going to check out their lab.

I'm gonna pick up some boards to demo for next year too.

Anyone local, come on out & try them if you'd like. 


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

endeavor to ride my Dupraz 6+:jumping1:


----------



## ETM

When you sink the tail you start pushing snow as the board isn't parallel to the snow surface any more. This slows you down.
IMO there are better ways to make a board float.


----------



## SnowDogWax

tapered tail 





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> I talked to a couple of the owners of Endeavor, F1EA & I are going to check out their lab.
> 
> I'm gonna pick up some boards to demo for next year too.
> 
> Anyone local, come on out & try them if you'd like.
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah but they dont really have any "freeride" boards anymore. All their boards are now mostly freestyle, bc freestyle etc.

That Archetype board is like a special edition thing..... reaally expensive.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Serge Dupraz designed the D1 to be ridden with weight evenly distributed on both feet, no matter what type of snow you're on. That was part of the philosophy behind his geometry (long smooth rising nose, long stiff tail, taper, stance set forward). No need to load the front to initiate the turns, no need to load the tail out of turns, no need to throw your weight back when switching from groomer to powder, no need to throw your weight forward when switching from powder to groomer. He used to advise new users to take some time and get used to riding it with weight centered in all situations.


----------



## Jcb890

Mig Fullbag said:


> Serge Dupraz designed the D1 to be ridden with weight evenly distributed on both feet, no matter what type of snow you're on. That was part of the philosophy behind his geometry (long smooth rising nose, long stiff tail, taper, stance set forward). No need to load the front to initiate the turns, no need to load the tail out of turns, no need to throw your weight back when switching from groomer to powder, no need to throw your weight forward when switching from powder to groomer. He used to advise new users to take some time and get used to riding it with weight centered in all situations.


That is very interesting. Isn't it a bit opposite of what most people learn and use mostly as well? I'm assuming you load/pre-load like normal using front/rear though, no? I might not even be explaining that correctly... hopefully my comment makes sense.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

ETM said:


> When you sink the tail you start pushing snow as the board isn't parallel to the snow surface any more. This slows you down.
> IMO there are better ways to make a board float.





SGboarder said:


> Mostly agree. Sinking the tail is a useful technique for slowing down in powder, but it is probably not best way to get float.


The heavily tapered and setback boards have a reason to exist, and they are the best way to get float on some terrain. They just need to be ridden differently then a standard centered stance board. You slightly load the front foot to get some speed, or step on the rear one to slow down. That is why they are qualified as being "surfy", and why the term found it's way into snowboarding. They were "introduced" to the mainstream market a dozen years or so ago to make real tree riding more fun and effective. And they did! Talking here about dense trees (not one every 15') where you don't have time or space to throw the board sideways for a speed check if you are travelling with a bit of speed, or where you don't have the luxury to point it downhill long enough to make it plane and become manoeuvrable, or where a line readjustement is needed by pivoting from the tail for a fresh drop in after getting stuck from a bad line choice. That is were that design really shines.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Jcb890 said:


> That is very interesting. Isn't it a bit opposite of what most people learn and use mostly as well? I'm assuming you load/pre-load like normal using front/rear though, no? I might not even be explaining that correctly... hopefully my comment makes sense.


Yes, somewhat opposite to what most people are used to. No fore/aft weight shifting to turn. Stay centered. He used to publish this on his website. Don't know if it is still there.


----------



## F1EA

Mig Fullbag said:


> The heavily tapered and setback boards have a reason to exist, and they are the best way to get float on some terrain. They just need to be ridden differently then a standard centered stance board. You slightly load the front foot to get some speed, or step on the rear one to slow down. That is why they are qualified as being "surfy", and why the term found it's way into snowboarding. They were "introduced" to the mainstream market a dozen years or so ago to make real tree riding more fun and effective. And they did! Talking here about dense trees (not one every 15') where you don't have time or space to throw the board sideways for a speed check if you are travelling with a bit of speed, or where you don't have the luxury to point it downhill long enough to make it plane and become manoeuvrable, or where a line readjustement is needed by pivoting from the tail for a fresh drop in after getting stuck from a bad line choice. That is were that design really shines.



Exactly this.
This is what i mean with the sinking tail in trees. It is 'better' or at least more forgiving in trees than the freeride style powder boards where you have to charge more.

Yeah... The freeride sticks find other was to float and maintain speed than these ones... but in trees; fuck that. I want some forgiveness and controlling speed easily.


----------



## F1EA

Mig Fullbag said:


> Yes, somewhat opposite to what most people are used to. No fore/aft weight shifting to turn. Stay centered. He used to publish this on his website. Don't know if it is still there.


Hmmm i don't know. Definitely not loading the tail, but to carve the D1 in both pow or groomers it begs me to charge it and initiate turns from the front. Maye that IS centered as the board is already set-front...... but i guess i preceive it as driving the turns from the front.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

F1EA said:


> Hmmm i don't know. Definitely not loading the tail, but to carve the D1 in both pow or groomers it begs me to charge it and initiate turns from the front. Maye that IS centered as the board is already set-front...... but i guess i preceive it as driving the turns from the front.


Just repeating what Serge Dupraz used to say about how to ride his design...


----------



## Mig Fullbag

F1EA said:


> I want to try Fullbag's boards too. I'd really like to ride a Lifer with the RCR profile of the Hammerhead. Or the Hammerhead
> All his boards make sense.


Thanks!!! But I would not change a thing. They both are too much fun as is...


----------



## F1EA

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks!!! But I would not change a thing. They both are too much fun as is...


hahaha awesome. I'm sure you've probably gone through the profiles and decided that's what works for em.

Lifer = floaty tree-style pow
Hammer = freeride pow gun
Diamond = all mtn, pow, point it and go fast.

Is that more or less it?


----------



## SnowDogWax

Fullbag web page is very confusing they list 2 Blunt Diamond 162 snowboards same info on both boards.. No info on riders weight or stiffness of board just not IMO enough info for me to make a purchase...


----------



## Mig Fullbag

SnowDogWax said:


> Fullbag web page is very confusing they list 2 Blunt Diamond 162 snowboards same info on both boards.. No info on riders weight or stiffness of board just not IMO enough info for me to make a purchase...


Sorry the website is not to your liking Snowdogwax. We are working on improving it and will update with more info as soon as we can.

There are two Blunt 162, and also two 156. Same description cause they are the same board. Only the topsheet color and Fullbag logo differ slightly from one another.

All boards are on the stiffer side of things. They are performance driven. No wet noodles for us.


----------



## Jcb890

Mig Fullbag said:


> Sorry the website is not to your liking Snowdogwax. We are working on improving it and will update with more info as soon as we can.
> 
> There are two Blunt 162, and also two 156. Same description cause they are the same board. Only the topsheet color and Fullbag logo differ slightly from one another.
> 
> All boards are on the stiffer side of things. They are performance driven. *No wet noodles for us.*


New company slogan? "Mig Fullbag - Performance Driven. No wet noodles allowed." :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mig Fullbag said:


> Sorry the website is not to your liking Snowdogwax. We are working on improving it and will update with more info as soon as we can.
> 
> There are two Blunt 162, and also two 156. Same description cause they are the same board. Only the topsheet color and Fullbag logo differ slightly from one another.
> 
> All boards are on the stiffer side of things. They are performance driven. No wet noodles for us.



Thanks for making that clear... Really like the Blunt and Diamond Blade. Could either be used for BX or Slalom racing


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Jcb890 said:


> New company slogan? "Mig Fullbag - Performance Driven. No wet noodles allowed." :laugh:


Haaa! Haa! Ha!


----------



## Mig Fullbag

SnowDogWax said:


> Thanks for making that clear... Really like the Blunt and Diamond Blade. Could either be used for BX or Slalom racing


All our boards carve very well on hardpack. A lot better than the shapes can let you believe. But that being said, the Blade would be the one better suited for BX and slalom. It was designed to carve the groomers. It is not a full on BX/slalom board, but close to it. It won an obstacle race under my friend Louis Ricard. It also is the board Rob Fagan had chosen to ride at this year LBS at Baker before the event was cancelled for lack of snow. Rob has several podium finishes in the Pro class at the Legendary Bank Slalom in Baker, and is a boardercross olympian and coach.

Louis riding the Blade:





And the event he won on the Blade:
https://vimeo.com/122989326


----------



## SnowDogWax

How would the Dupraz 5'.5" ++ D1 hold up if your 220LB for east coast smaller mountain. :eyetwitch2:





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Jcb890

Mig Fullbag said:


> All our boards carve very well on hardpack. A lot better than the shapes can let you believe. But that being said, the Blade would be the one better suited for BX and slalom. It was designed to carve the groomers. It is not a full on BX/slalom board, but close to it. It won an obstacle race under my friend Louis Ricard. It also is the board Rob Fagan had chosen to ride at this year LBS at Baker before the event was cancelled for lack of snow. Rob has several podium finishes in the Pro class at the Legendary Bank Slalom in Baker, and is a boardercross olympian and coach.
> 
> Louis riding the Blade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the event he won on the Blade:
> https://vimeo.com/122989326


Damn dude, I want one!


----------



## davidj

Was idly checking eBay yesterday... saw a Dupraz D1 6' for sale... looked like it was a 2013 in great condition. Think it's sold now.

Bidding started at $299. Was that you TT? Or someone else on this forum?


----------



## Alpine Duke

davidj said:


> Was idly checking eBay yesterday... saw a Dupraz D1 6' for sale... looked like it was a 2013 in great condition. Think it's sold now.
> 
> Bidding started at $299. Was that you TT? Or someone else on this forum?


I know who didn't get it.....ME! I am new on this forum but recognize @timmytard from Bomber and trust his opinion so when I saw that on ebay I bid on it. I think only one other person was bidding against me, but alas....they walked away with a 178cm, Dupraz that had "theoretically" been ridden a mere 5 times and only in powder...and only at Whistler. I cringed when I saw this post on here because I thought it would send in a flood of bidders. Doesn't matter though because it only took one to take it away from me. Someone got that pristine board for $325 plus $42 shipping. Pricey, but beats not having one eh? 

I am out of town (typing while in a dump hotel) and don't dare log onto ebay on their wifi so I couldn't follow it well myself. I had to call up Mrs Alpine Duke and say "uh please open ebay on my account and bid $321.17 on a used snowboard" Followed by a bit more than usual "another snowboard?? "so much for a used one??" "I guess this is your B day present?" "Oh no, that is the Alpine deck I am getting" "What??".....yada yada...you know...and all for nothing.


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> I know who didn't get it.....ME! I am new on this forum but recognize @timmytard from Bomber and trust his opinion so when I saw that on ebay I bid on it. I think only one other person was bidding against me, but alas....they walked away with a 178cm, Dupraz that had "theoretically" been ridden a mere 5 times and only in powder...and only at Whistler. I cringed when I saw this post on here because I thought it would send in a flood of bidders. Doesn't matter though because it only took one to take it away from me. Someone got that pristine board for $325 plus $42 shipping. Pricey, but beats not having one eh?
> 
> I am out of town (typing while in a dump hotel) and don't dare log onto ebay on their wifi so I couldn't follow it well myself. I had to call up Mrs Alpine Duke and say "uh please open ebay on my account and bid $321.17 on a used snowboard" Followed by a bit more than usual "another snowboard?? "so much for a used one??" "I guess this is your B day present?" "Oh no, that is the Alpine deck I am getting" "What??".....yada yada...you know...and all for nothing.


I'm thinkin' one ridden only 5 times in powder is lookin' pretty good @ $325:jumping1:
It does seem a bit expensive though, just as far as used boards go.
If it was really mint though?
For sure worth it.
I paid $275 for the first one I bought, haha, & it looks like it has about 500 days on it I'd say? 
What do you do though when, after looking for 2 years.
You find one, then drive 3 hours to get it.

It was a tough call being pretty beat up
I don't usually spend that much on brand new ones.

I own 2 now.:hairy:


TT



Too bad you got sniped there @ the end.

It wasn't mine, nor was I bidding on it.

I've never bought or sold anything off e-bay before, weird eh?


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke

timmytard said:


> Too bad you got sniped there @ the end.
> 
> It wasn't mine, nor was I bidding on it.
> 
> I've never bought or sold anything off e-bay before, weird eh?
> 
> 
> TT


Speaking of you and selling.....did you ever get the money from the So Cal Wank that you sold the Nidecker board to and then he cancelled his payment?


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> Speaking of you and selling.....did you ever get the money from the So Cal Wank that you sold the Nidecker board to and then he cancelled his payment?


I did, but I had to convince PayPal that I sent him the board.

He payed, I guess with a credit card? So it was supposed to go through the credit card company first & then paypal?

Not really sure how all that works?

I had to sweet talk some chic on the phone @ Paypal, she said it could take up to 8 months:finger1:
Luckily she was super cool & undid whatever buddy did knowing that I had the tracking number & now it said it had been delivered successfully.

Buddy was apparently out of town,:embarrased1: I guess?:embarrased1:

He sent me a message finally saying his girlfriend had brought it inside or some shit.

But....

As far as he knew, he had cancelled the payment.
Cause he did.

So, he actually payed me again.:facepalm1:

And.......

Then canceled that one too.

Total fuck around, but in the end, I @ least got my money.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## davidj

Alpine Duke said:


> I know who didn't get it.....ME! I am new on this forum but recognize @timmytard from Bomber and trust his opinion so when I saw that on ebay I bid on it. I think only one other person was bidding against me, but alas....they walked away with a 178cm, Dupraz that had "theoretically" been ridden a mere 5 times and only in powder...and only at Whistler. I cringed when I saw this post on here because I thought it would send in a flood of bidders. Doesn't matter though because it only took one to take it away from me. Someone got that pristine board for $325 plus $42 shipping. Pricey, but beats not having one eh?
> 
> I am out of town (typing while in a dump hotel) and don't dare log onto ebay on their wifi so I couldn't follow it well myself. I had to call up Mrs Alpine Duke and say "uh please open ebay on my account and bid $321.17 on a used snowboard" Followed by a bit more than usual "another snowboard?? "so much for a used one??" "I guess this is your B day present?" "Oh no, that is the Alpine deck I am getting" "What??".....yada yada...you know...and all for nothing.


:rofl4: No worries. I posted this only after the bid period timed out and I wasn't able to bring it up in a search. Sorry you didn't get it. Better luck next time.


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> I know who didn't get it.....ME! I am new on this forum but recognize @timmytard from Bomber and trust his opinion so when I saw that on ebay I bid on it. I think only one other person was bidding against me, but alas....they walked away with a 178cm, Dupraz that had "theoretically" been ridden a mere 5 times and only in powder...and only at Whistler. I cringed when I saw this post on here because I thought it would send in a flood of bidders. Doesn't matter though because it only took one to take it away from me. Someone got that pristine board for $325 plus $42 shipping. Pricey, but beats not having one eh?
> 
> I am out of town (typing while in a dump hotel) and don't dare log onto ebay on their wifi so I couldn't follow it well myself. I had to call up Mrs Alpine Duke and say "uh please open ebay on my account and bid $321.17 on a used snowboard" Followed by a bit more than usual "another snowboard?? "so much for a used one??" "I guess this is your B day present?" "Oh no, that is the Alpine deck I am getting" "What??".....yada yada...you know...and all for nothing.


LOL hahahha
Wasn't me either. I didnt know about the bidding tho.

The D1 was the only board my wife had no argument against


----------



## francium

my wife doesn't know, mines hidden on top of the wardrobe in a stack of other boards.


----------



## F1EA

By the way... a review of the D1 by Board Insiders. 





He's riding the 5'2" i think (as he said it's 155), but he also mentions the couple of things i always say are the most notable: the tail contact point is really long to the back and you ride this board dead centered. I actually say people should charge this board... but i guess dead centering yourself on the board on a slope plus on a set-front board = leaning forward ?? I dont know, beats me. I think it likes to be charged 

Other than that.... exactly all he says. The thing is fast and stable and does NOT feel catchy. It definitely tracks turns once the sidecut is engaged, but not in a catchy way... more like a fluid edge engagement or something like that.

Obviously, its not as loose as a flat or NS-type camber board.


----------



## Seppuccu

Mig Fullbag said:


> Serge Dupraz designed the D1 to be ridden with weight evenly distributed on both feet, no matter what type of snow you're on. That was part of the philosophy behind his geometry (long smooth rising nose, long stiff tail, taper, stance set forward). No need to load the front to initiate the turns, no need to load the tail out of turns, no need to throw your weight back when switching from groomer to powder, no need to throw your weight forward when switching from powder to groomer. He used to advise new users to take some time and get used to riding it with weight centered in all situations.


This makes me wonder...how would you have to adapt to ride this board switch?


----------



## Jcb890

I wonder how it would handle hard-pack and ice with the full rocker profile. Has anyone used it in hard/icy conditions before? Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## Seppuccu

It's not a full rocker, it's camber with a slow rise rocker nose.


----------



## F1EA

Anticrobotic said:


> It's not a full rocker, it's camber with a slow rise rocker nose.


Yep. Like he says. It's actually full camber, contact to contact it's full camber. The nose rise starts past the contact point.

Riding switch... there's nothing to adapt to. 
Except realizing you have a long nose now on your tail which changes nothing in terms of how the board feels on snow... I would say the new tail, when you're switch, is a little bit more forgiving than the normal tail. Also, when switch, you are now efectively set-back to the sidecut.

I think......... no need to explain much. This is one of the boards people need to ride to understand. Some will like it, some will not. 

But in general, what it feels is like a small full cambered board that does not sink.


----------



## Jcb890

Anticrobotic said:


> It's not a full rocker, it's camber with a slow rise rocker nose.


Les snowboards Dupraz

"Aqua Smooth Rocker"


----------



## F1EA

Jcb890 said:


> Les snowboards Dupraz
> 
> "Aqua Smooth Rocker"


Nevermind that ^
The thing is full camber. Aqua smooth rocker is just a name.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Looked at Dupraz on Ebay... great price. If as TT said board was in mint condition.


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Yep. Like he says. It's actually full camber, contact to contact it's full camber. The nose rise starts past the contact point.
> 
> Riding switch... there's nothing to adapt to.
> Except realizing you have a long nose now on your tail which changes nothing in terms of how the board feels on snow... I would say the new tail, when you're switch, is a little bit more forgiving than the normal tail. Also, when switch, you are now efectively set-back to the sidecut.
> 
> I think......... no need to explain much. This is one of the boards people need to ride to understand. Some will like it, some will not.
> 
> But in general, what it feels is like a small full cambered board that does not sink.


If you have it set up forward of the sidecut to begin with, when you ride it switch, it effectively puts you back of the side cut now.

So it's actually easier ridin' it switch, than say, a regular board with setback, when ridden switch.

Make sense?

You really need to understand what this boards capable of, before you buy one.
Otherwise it's almost to much to comprehend in a short amount of time.

Funnest board ever.



TT


----------



## francium

Jcb890 said:


> Les snowboards Dupraz
> 
> "Aqua Smooth Rocker"


As the others have said it's full camber with low rise rocker nose, I should know i've got one sat upstairs.


----------



## Alpine Duke

SnowDogWax said:


> Looked at Dupraz on Ebay... great price. If as TT said board was in mint condition.


A little salt for my wound eh SNW?


----------



## ETM

timmytard said:


> If you have it set up forward of the sidecut to begin with, when you ride it switch, it effectively puts you back of the side cut now.
> 
> So it's actually easier ridin' it switch, than say, a regular board with setback, when ridden switch.
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> You really need to understand what this boards capable of, before you buy one.
> Otherwise it's almost to much to comprehend in a short amount of time.
> 
> Funniest board ever.
> 
> 
> 
> TT


No board should be ridden forward of sidecut centre!


----------



## F1EA

ETM said:


> No board should be ridden forward of sidecut centre!


LOL the D1 is.
It IS set-front related to the sidecut.

Furthermore, there's no way to set it back to the sidecut. Even if you slam the bindings all the way to the back; your stance will still be set front. Crazy. But that's how it is.


----------



## ETM

F1EA said:


> LOL the D1 is.
> It IS set-front related to the sidecut.
> 
> Furthermore, there's no way to set it back to the sidecut. Even if you slam the bindings all the way to the back; your stance will still be set front. Crazy. But that's how it is.


That's pretty messed up.
You want to be centre for maximum leverage over your edges. If what you are saying is true then the tail on these boards have way too much say in what happens.
Throw up a pic.


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> No board should be ridden forward of sidecut centre!


Says who?
That's the way they are made, you can still slam it all the way to the rear inserts.
I think it might be behind? Or maybe just centered?

You haven't held one in your hands.

I don't know if they've always been that way?

But he's been tweaking that shape for about 40 years, that exact shape.

Someone just posted a pic of a super old HOT 160.
I'd say the only difference by eye, would be the flat tail on the late 70's HOT.
everything else seems to be the same.

Even if to never try one, you gotta @ least hold one in your hands.
There's a lot goin' on in those things.


TT


----------



## F1EA

ETM said:


> That's pretty messed up.
> You want to be centre for maximum leverage over your edges. If what you are saying is true then the tail on these boards have way too much say in what happens.
> Throw up a pic.


hahaha i know. It's mind-fucking.

And yes, that's the one thing i always say about the D1... that the tail contact is basically the control/grab point. The tail feels huuuuuge.

I'll do a pick later tonight and show you.


----------



## ETM

timmytard said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> TT


Says physics


----------



## ETM

F1EA said:


> the tail contact is basically the control/grab point. The tail feels huuuuuge.


Well you would because you have a design imposed reduction in leverage over the back half of the board.
It makes no sense.


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> Says physics


Physics, schmizzicks, haha.

Guess somebody's gonna have to try one?

Funnest board ever.


TT


----------



## ETM

timmytard said:


> Physics, schmizzicks, haha.
> 
> Guess somebody's gonna have to try one?
> 
> Funnest board ever.
> 
> 
> TT


Well I was interested till I read that lmao. I know enough about board design to know that is a poor design


----------



## F1EA

ETM said:


> Well I was interested till I read that lmao. I know enough about board design to know that is a poor design


Nooo hahaha it feels huge because you're expecting pretty much no tail from just looking at the board... The nose looks huuuuge, but in terms of performance, the tail has more leverage. So it grabs you by surprise. You deinitely have to get used to it though.

BUT this is what makes it stand out. When you carve, you can count on that tail contact to keep you in place no matter how steep or fast you're going; youdeel PLANTED. But it's not a catchy/hooky kind of grip... It's all so fluid. Weird to explain.


----------



## ETM

F1EA said:


> Nooo hahaha it feels huge because you're expecting pretty much no tail from just looking at the board... The nose looks huuuuge, but in terms of performance, the tail has more leverage. So it grabs you by surprise. You deinitely have to get used to it though.
> 
> BUT this is what makes it stand out. When you carve, you can count on that tail contact to keep you in place no matter how steep or fast you're going; youdeel PLANTED. But it's not a catchy/hooky kind of grip... It's all so fluid. Weird to explain.


Simplified version lol.
The tail of the board is in control of me but I like it


----------



## F1EA

ETM said:


> Simplified version lol.
> The tail of the board is in control of me but I like it


hmmm the tail is not really in control. Depends how you ride it.. if you go tail loaded, then yeah the tail will be overpowering you. But when you charge it and unload the rear: boom! magic. hahahhaha the tail is only there when you need it. Just gotta grow the balls to not back-seat. i'm still in the process :hairy:


----------



## F1EA

Ok. Let's get our geek on.



















The pencils are at the center reference stance of 54cm. I ride at 58cm... one set of inserts each way. But at 54cm stance:

Tail contact is at 0 cm
Rear Foot centerline is at 38 cm
Front foot centerline at 92 cm
Nose contact at 114 cm

Give or take a few cms.... that's more tail lenght than nose relative to the contact points.

So... forget everything you know.

Edit: also, a sketch from Dupraz website
http://www.dupraz-snow.com/dupraz-d1-faq_en.html


----------



## timmytard

ETM said:


> Well I was interested till I read that lmao. I know enough about board design to know that is a poor design


Are you even 40 yet?:facepalm1: 
Poor design? He's been rockin' that shape since before you were born.

I'd imagine a few million dollars in R&D as well in that 40 years.

For 20+ years I rode a set back board switch just fine.
Not like putting you behind makes it somehow un-ridable.

It just makes you feel like you dive into turns.
Hard to explain.

Maybe on paper, at school?

In the real world.

Funnest board ever.

Too not try one, for whatever reason. 

Should be punishable by death.
I wanna ride em all, long, short, fat, blonde, brunette, hahaha.
They all have unique qualities.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

So... forget everything you know.

Edit: also, a sketch from Dupraz website
Les questions qu'on se pose au sujet des D1 2013-2104 - 13/14[/QUOTE]

Thanks for Dupraz link...
After reading this thread and watching some you-tube demos on the Dupraz.... thought holy pow wow. :3tens:


----------



## Alpine Duke

This reply was from another thread that I started hijacking regarding the Dupraz and my dilemma about which size to get.

ItchEtRigr had posted this excellent info:

_For those who like numbers. 

The 5'5 has an effective edge of 1155
The 6'0 has an effective edge of 1220

To put it in perspective

151 Burton Custom EE: 1152
154 Burton Custom EE: 1182
158 Burton Custom EE: 1222

Basically the 5'5 is like riding a 151 in EE
While the 6'0 has roughly the same EE as a 158 Custom.

Where the two boards differ the most is in the sidecut.

The 5'5 has a average radius of 7.6 meters
The 6'0 has a average radius of 9.1 meters

Looks like the 5'5 has a more responsive sidecut, more responsive than a Custom of about equal EE.

The 151 Custom has a average radius of 7.52
The 169 Custom has a average radius of 8.66

That 5'5 has to be lightning edge to edge, but looking at these numbers the 5'5 is definitely pow slasher while the 6'0 seems more like a big big mountain pow bomber.

I read a lot of EE and carving and what not but if this Dupraz carves as well as everyone claims it breaks all the rules of snowboard design._



*The response (that I originally posted there and then cut and put here where it belongs is):*

this is great info and very helpufull!! Thanks. I did email them. Their questionnaire only had a few to answer. I told them my size and that I like fluid s turns and would have it 60% on piste. This is what they said:

Hello Duke,

Thanks for your interest in our products, and thanks for asking us to help you choose the best board for you. Nothing is as pleasant as riding the ideal product fitted to your built, experience and riding style.

According to all the informations you gave us, we recommend the following model: DI 5'5'' +.

Yes our boards are suitable for both soft and plate binings.

STD flex would be however too soft for hard bindings.

6+ size might be OK as second board for massive powder days, but for daily usage 5'5'' size will be much better.

You can read more about this models here: Les snowboards Dupraz

All these products are available on our website (we ship worldwide, delivery takes 2 to 4 days), or you can buy it in the nearest shop around you: http://www.dupraz-snow.com/dupraz-dealers/french_dealers.pdf

Send us some comments and pictures or movies when you will ride your new DI snowboard

Do not hesitate to contact me if you still have doubts after reading this email.

Greetings.

André Maszewski - Dupraz Snow


PS : sorry for answering late, we were on holidays...

PPS: If you run into TimmyTard be sure to tell him it was a big mistake not coming to Portugal with us for the summer surf trip. Serge had 2 French surf chicks he was trying to line him up with, but TimmyTard was busy washing his hair or something and didn't want to make the trip with us.


----------



## Alpine Duke

The file they sent me


----------



## SnowDogWax

:hairy:Alpine thanks for the great info on the Dupraz.


----------



## Alpine Duke

SnowDogWax said:


> :hairy:Alpine thanks for the great info on the Dupraz.


Thanks but do note that most of the useful info came from ItchEtRigr


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> The file they sent me


Yeah, the 5'5" is the perfect for you. 6' for big mtn.

Your only caveat is the K2. The 5' renders it useless. The 6' adds a big gun to your quiver.

So... get the 5', sell the K2. Get a 6' for when you hit Alaska.


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> This reply was from another thread that I started hijacking regarding the Dupraz and my dilemma about which size to get.
> 
> ItchEtRigr had posted this excellent info:
> 
> _For those who like numbers.
> 
> The 5'5 has an effective edge of 1155
> The 6'0 has an effective edge of 1220
> 
> To put it in perspective
> 151 Burton Custom EE: 1152
> 154 Burton Custom EE: 1182
> 158 Burton Custom EE: 1222
> 
> Basically the 5'5 is like riding a 151 in EE
> While the 6'0 has roughly the same EE as a 158 Custom.
> 
> Where the two boards differ the most is in the sidecut.
> 
> The 5'5 has a average radius of 7.6 meters
> The 6'0 has a average radius of 9.1 meters
> 
> Looks like the 5'5 has a more responsive sidecut, more responsive than a Custom of about equal EE.
> 
> The 151 Custom has a average radius of 7.52
> The 169 Custom has a average radius of 8.66
> 
> That 5'5 has to be lightning edge to edge, but looking at these numbers the 5'5 is definitely pow slasher while the 6'0 seems more like a big big mountain pow bomber.
> 
> I read a lot of EE and carving and what not but if this Dupraz carves as well as everyone claims it breaks all the rules of snowboard design._
> 
> 
> 
> *The response (that I originally posted there and then cut and put here where it belongs is):*
> 
> this is great info and very helpufull!! Thanks. I did email them. Their questionnaire only had a few to answer. I told them my size and that I like fluid s turns and would have it 60% on piste. This is what they said:
> 
> Hello Duke,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our products, and thanks for asking us to help you choose the best board for you. Nothing is as pleasant as riding the ideal product fitted to your built, experience and riding style.
> 
> According to all the informations you gave us, we recommend the following model: DI 5'5'' +.
> 
> Yes our boards are suitable for both soft and plate binings.
> 
> STD flex would be however too soft for hard bindings.
> 
> 6+ size might be OK as second board for massive powder days, but for daily usage 5'5'' size will be much better.
> 
> You can read more about this models here: Les snowboards Dupraz
> 
> All these products are available on our website (we ship worldwide, delivery takes 2 to 4 days), or you can buy it in the nearest shop around you: http://www.dupraz-snow.com/dupraz-dealers/french_dealers.pdf
> 
> Send us some comments and pictures or movies when you will ride your new DI snowboard
> 
> Do not hesitate to contact me if you still have doubts after reading this email.
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> André Maszewski - Dupraz Snow
> 
> 
> PS : sorry for answering late, we were on holidays...
> 
> PPS: If you run into TimmyTard be sure to tell him it was a big mistake not coming to Portugal with us for the summer surf trip. Serge had 2 French surf chicks he was trying to line him up with, but TimmyTard was busy washing his hair or something and didn't want to make the trip with us.



WHAT haha i never got the invite? Hahaha
Someone's fuckin' with me, you actually got that letter from Dupraz & that was in it?

Fuck did that ever make me laugh. Haha.

The 5'5 is 167cm long, it doesn't ride that big anywhere but the,deep.
On ice,& hatdpack, that's where it feels like,a tiny nimble board.

I think the 5'5 would be best. The only part I'm not sure on is the D or the D+?

But if you can't run plates on the regular D then that solves that problem.

Is it all the regular D's that you can't run plates on?
If that's the case then you'd have to get the 6 in a D+ & that I think might be too much?

If all you ride is wide open bowls? Go for the monster, get the 6.


TT


On a side note.
Haha, I think I'm going to Portugal next year:jumping1: haha


----------



## Alpine Duke

F1EA said:


> Yeah, the 5'5" is the perfect for you. 6' for big mtn.
> 
> Your only caveat is the K2. The 5' renders it useless. The 6' adds a big gun to your quiver.
> 
> So... get the 5', sell the K2. Get a 6' for when you hit Alaska.


You and I are on the same page. I go back and forth all the time but was thinking; get the 5'5 and if it rides fine for me in the deep (and I'll probably have to go down to Brianhead to find that out this year) and is what I think it is...then sell or more likely "will" the beloved K2 to one of my kids. Next year, through the use of smoke and mirrors, distract Mrs Duke long enough to get a 6'. Then, with both in the quiver, compare and decide if I need both. Should I decide to keep both....(and lets face it that is very likely)possibly look into a good divorce lawyer cause when a 3rd, expensive, euro-board shows up on the doorstep I will have to do some fast talking...and if I keep all 3 (the 3rd in the OnEdgeStyle alpine deck I got last summer) I might just find those and all my flyfishing gear out on the front porch with the locks changed


----------



## Alpine Duke

Man....I just need to get it together and make a decision on this thing. Another guy at Dupraz gave me this advice:

_As you know , the flex needs to be chosen between your weight and program, in those both cases with no doubt, you should go on the medium one + (or X-light who is similar).

For the size even if the 5'5'' could work fine, for you and your program, I would recommend to go on one 6' . Keep in mind, than our boards are really compact under the feet, and so easy to ride or maneuverable ...
If you usually ride a board with a classic shape less of 160cm go on one 5'5'' , but if not and if you are doing especially cruising on pist, the 6' will be like a limousine in all snow conditions, less tiredness and more comfortable.
I imagine with your email name, all of that must to have has some sense...
_

So now I am flopping back to wanting a 6' +flex. If nothing else I can bet on the middle age midrift coming. Now that I turned 50, I can expect another 20lbs to show up and the 6' + might fit that weight better than my current fighting weight eh  

Boy...... choosing the right Dupraz.....its more complicated than choosing a mate:laughat2:


----------



## F1EA

No, it's not that complicated. You're making it harder than it should be.

6' for freeride and big mtn.
5'5" for everyday riding, trees and pow.

That's it.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

F1EA said:


> No, it's not that complicated. You're making it harder than it should be.
> 
> 6' for freeride and big mtn.
> 5'5" for everyday riding, trees and pow.
> 
> That's it.


Pretty much this, the 165 (5'5) isn't really that big a board to take anywhere compared to the 182 (6'6) which deserves more special kind of conditions. Keep in mind the EE is so short that they are going to manuever real tight in hardpack compared to their sizes. If your game ain't on you'll wash out more often than not on that 5'5 trying to rail a hard carve cuz you gots a big board under your feet.

I envy you bro, I really want one of these.

Sorry my bad I meant 178 instead of 182


----------



## SnowDogWax

Dupraz D1 5'5++ & Dupraz D1 6'+:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890

SnowDogWax said:


> Dupraz D1 5'5++ & Dupraz D1 6'+:hairy:


Such a powder whore!

I really like the nice subtle graphics on the Dupraz too.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Jcb890 said:


> Such a powder whore!
> 
> I really like the nice subtle graphics on the Dupraz too.


Yes... Powder is king. :eyetwitch2:




:hairy:


----------



## Opunui

Lucky you!!


----------



## Seppuccu

Opunui said:


> Lucky you!!


That's money, not luck.


----------



## Alpine Duke

I'll add one more review of both boards. SnowDogWax made his choice. He likes his 5'5 and is selling the 6' so its obvious which deck he likes.

The contract my company is on is being changed over. Some people get antsy and bail in that atmosphere....so they paided a slug o money to some execs to incentivize us to ride it out to the end. I also contacted Dupraz and I get a proform discount for being on the Ski Patrol. Soooo....windfall money to pay and great discount.....I couldn't help myself and ORDERED BOTH!! they will be here next week. When I open the package I'll be all..."what the what....??? those French guys put TWO snowboards in here????? I just can't believe our luck honey"   which, of course, will be met with a high degree of suspicion! Just ordering from France has her worried that I am going to get a deck with a naked chick topsheet.


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> I'll add one more review of both boards. SnowDogWax made his choice. He likes his 5'5 and is selling the 6' so its obvious which deck he likes.
> 
> The contract my company is on is being changed over. Some people get antsy and bail in that atmosphere....so they paided a slug o money to some execs to incentivize us to ride it out to the end. I also contacted Dupraz and I get a proform discount for being on the Ski Patrol. Soooo....windfall money to pay and great discount.....I couldn't help myself and ORDERED BOTH!! they will be here next week. When I open the package I'll be all..."what the what....??? those French guys put TWO snowboards in here????? I just can't believe our luck honey"   which, of course, will be met with a high degree of suspicion! Just ordering from France has her worried that I am going to get a deck with a naked chick topsheet.




Cool, you gettin' one of the mtn worker ones or both? haha I don't know if they come in different sizes?

Cause all those Dupraz there kinda look the same, if they have the same top sheet but different sizes :embarrased1:
Maybe you can get em inside & pass 2 off for 1 cause, haha, it's worth a shot:hairy:


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Alpine Duke said:


> Just ordering from France has her worried that I am going to get a deck with a naked chick topsheet.


Pretty sure there have been more american boards with naked chicks graphics than french ones. Seeing a naked chick has pretty much no shock factor in Europe...


----------



## Seppuccu

Mig Fullbag said:


> Pretty sure there have been more american boards with naked chicks graphics than french ones. Seeing a naked chick has pretty much no shock factor in Europe...


Haha, bullseye!


----------



## Alpine Duke

Mig Fullbag said:


> Pretty sure there have been more american boards with naked chicks graphics than french ones.


ya, but all of those now reside in the TimmyTard, private collection vault


----------



## kosmoz

just weeks away from season, finally will order a D1. But what size and stiffness? 5,5+, 5,5++ or 6,0+ for all mountain? 5ft11in, 190pounds, I love powder, but you never know what you get when ordering a trip 5 months before  I currently ride 159 mans board, which I like, but I also enjoyed 155 nitro swindle, 156 and 159 sabotage, 157 nitro team gulwing, so 6,0+ is pretty much out of the question.


----------



## Seppuccu

kosmoz said:


> I currently ride 159 mans board, which I like, but I also enjoyed 155 nitro swindle, 156 and 159 sabotage, 157 nitro team gulwing, so 6,0+ is pretty much out of the question.


Not sure I'm following your train of thought there.


----------



## francium

You do realise the 178 rides like a 162


----------



## kosmoz

Anticrobotic said:


> Not sure I'm following your train of thought there.


well, 6,0 with that mass, width and 9+ m sidecut radius is nothing like the boards I enjoy.



francium said:


> You do realise the 178 rides like a 162


no, it's not, its eff edge might be the same as 162, but sidecut radius is nothin like the most of 162


----------



## francium

Ok you know best.


----------



## kosmoz

5,5 radius ~7
6,0 radius ~9

burton custom 163 - 8,3
k2 joydriver 162 - 8,2

take same conventional models in 154-156 range, which in eff edge equals 5,5, and you are looking in to 7,9-8,1 sidecut radius.


----------



## F1EA

kosmoz said:


> 5,5 radius ~7
> 6,0 radius ~9
> 
> burton custom 163 - 8,3
> k2 joydriver 162 - 8,2
> 
> take same conventional models in 154-156 range, which in eff edge equals 5,5, and you are looking in to 7,9-8,1 sidecut radius.


Capita Charlie Slasher 161 - sidecut radius 9.4m.

Every board is different. The 6' has a typical radius for a freeride board. It is agile, but still a freeride-oriented board.

I think the best is to demo. Or assume 5'5" for general riding. 6' for destroying big mtns.


----------



## kosmoz

Demo is not an option, don't live anywhere near the mountain  5,5 it will be, but not sure about + or ++. Maybe will throw a coin


----------



## Seppuccu

kosmoz said:


> well, 6,0 with that mass, width and 9+ m sidecut radius is nothing like the boards I enjoy.


Right, I was thinking more like the Man's Board is a stiff and aggressive fucker. But then there's the sidecut and so on, you're right.
(Just trying to understand since I don't really know anything...)


----------



## timmytard

kosmoz said:


> Demo is not an option, don't live anywhere near the mountain  5,5 it will be, but not sure about + or ++. Maybe will throw a coin


I'd go single + On the 5'5

Unless which ever mtns you do end up going to, happen to be huge wide open monsters.

For Whistler I think I could work the 6 over, but @ my tiny little crowded cluster fuck mtn the 5 is just perfect.


TT


----------



## neachdainn

Got a shiny new 6' + on the way  snagged a proform for dupraz, so why not?!


----------



## Alpine Duke

So I finally got my boards and last Sat I boot-hiked up and gave the 5 1/2 a try. Choppy pow and the board did GREAT. Love it. I will say that both boards seem more flexy than I was expecting. I got the + which is mid flex and their site ranks it 7 out of 10. I don't think i would give it a 7. I sort of wish I go the 6' in a ++ just to create more separation between the two boards. The standard they rank 5 out of 10 and though I wouldn't predict it to be a noodle, I'm guessing those are pretty close to noodle.

Just some rambling, but I hope it helps you chose your flex.


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> So I finally got my boards and last Sat I boot-hiked up and gave the 5 1/2 a try. Choppy pow and the board did GREAT. Love it. I will say that both boards seem more flexy than I was expecting. I got the + which is mid flex and their site ranks it 7 out of 10. I don't think i would give it a 7. I sort of wish I go the 6' in a ++ just to create more separation between the two boards. The standard they rank 5 out of 10 and though I wouldn't predict it to be a noodle, I'm guessing those are pretty close to noodle.
> 
> Just some rambling, but I hope it helps you chose your flex.


Yeah, they're not that stiff; but not noodle. Neachy up there ^ has a 6' std and he's a + sized dude.... the board handles him just fine. Im guessing the 6+ will be a perfect charger for him. 

Im perfect in the 5.5+. Love the flex. Rips through chop. Hits the big lines no prob. Rides the trees. Groomers. Jumps. Cruising with the wife. And when there's pow to be had, it's the #1 board I bring.

Basically, everything else i have for the sake of having more boards; cause I like having/trying different stuff.

Only boards i will not own are CRC. That shit's whack.


----------



## timmytard

neachdainn said:


> Got a shiny new 6' + on the way  snagged a proform for dupraz, so why not?!


Haha, noice. It's a pretty horrible feeling having 2 dupraz. haha:hairy:

Exact same? Beefier? 


TT


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Yeah, they're not that stiff; but not noodle. Neachy up there ^ has a 6' std and he's a + sized dude.... the board handles him just fine. Im guessing the 6+ will be a perfect charger for him.
> 
> Im perfect in the 5.5+. Love the flex. Rips through chop. Hits the big lines no prob. Rides the trees. Groomers. Jumps. Cruising with the wife. And when there's pow to be had, it's the #1 board I bring.
> 
> Basically, everything else i have for the sake of having more boards; cause I like having/trying different stuff.
> 
> Only boards i will not own are CRC. That shit's whack.


That's what NS's are aren't they? Thought you liked your Cobra?


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> That's what NS's are aren't they? Thought you liked your Cobra?
> 
> 
> TT


Yep, thats NS. And no, didnt like the Cobra. It's ok. Maybe should have been bigger... but i dont like the profile.


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Yep, thats NS. And no, didnt like the Cobra. It's ok. Maybe should have been bigger... but i dont like the profile.


pfft you had the girls narrow one in too small of a size

That must be it?

Cause their wicked, that swift should be comin' out soon.

TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> pfft you had the girls narrow one in too small of a size
> 
> That must be it?
> 
> Cause their wicked, that swift should be comin' out soon.
> 
> TT


They're nice when the conditions are good for them. But the S-Rocker/RCR profile is waaaaaay better in my opinion.

I mean I like the CRC profile, but wouldnt buy it.


----------



## neachdainn

timmytard said:


> Haha, noice. It's a pretty horrible feeling having 2 dupraz. haha:hairy:
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same? Beefier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT



Got a + this time. I'll grab a ++ next season probably. I found the reg a bit soft on the choppy stuff, plus the MW color way is kinda freakin sweet.


----------



## neachdainn

So, the wife answered the door, and lo-and behold... A long box from France!

What on earth could be inside????!










Schwing!


----------



## neni

Isn't there a SBF member extra special offer yet...? You guys seem to empty their warehouse :laugh:


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Isn't there a SBF member extra special offer yet...? You guys seem to empty their warehouse :laugh:


hahaha
It seems like many, but we're just loud. It's maybe a handful of guys...

Still out numbered by the 151 Neversummer dudebros


----------



## neachdainn

F1EA said:


> hahaha
> 
> It seems like many, but we're just loud. It's maybe a handful of guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Still out numbered by the 151 Neversummer dudebros



Hey, you were one of those


----------



## ItchEtrigR

neachdainn said:


> So, the wife answered the door, and lo-and behold... A long box from France!
> 
> What on earth could be inside????!
> 
> 
> View attachment 79346
> 
> 
> Schwing!


Must be awesome receiving such a beautiful shape in the post.


----------



## F1EA

neachdainn said:


> Hey, you were one of those


ahhhh hahahahah forum hype! i never been smaller than 156 anything though. Compared to your boards, i do ride park sticks tho 

You have Libs too. Which is essentially the PNW equivalent of Ns.

Man, rode the 159 the other day on day1 pow and almost tomahawked twice. Those rocks need to hide so i can finally bring out the real wood.


----------



## Alpine Duke

I took the 5.5 out for opening day at Targhee. WOW! Love it. I was absolutely FLOORED by how well it carves groomers. That back end locks into turns like an alpine deck. I cant figure it out. Riding the lift up I kept looking at the aft end trying to figure out why! The back isnt that much different, the front is. Why does that back end lock in so well? I was carving groves on that slope that were amazing me! 12 inches of new stuff off piste and so crowded it was chop in no time. Handled it great. Im taking the 6 to Brian Head this weekend and ill give an update. So far the 5.5 + is perfect! Love it!


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> I took the 5.5 out for opening day at Targhee. WOW! Love it. I was absolutely FLOORED by how well it carves groomers. That back end locks into turns like an alpine deck. I cant figure it out. Riding the lift up I kept looking at the aft end trying to figure out why! The back isnt that much different, the front is. Why does that back end lock in so well? I was carving groves on that slope that were amazing me! 12 inches of new stuff off piste and so crowded it was chop in no time. Handled it great. Im taking the 6 to Brian Head this weekend and ill give an update. So far the 5.5 + is perfect! Love it!


Yeah i was talking about the rear contact and grip a while ago... cant explain it either. The rear is just there, you can (almost) always count on it; but the nose and sidecut lets it not be a boat to steer.

Dont know why. Maybe becase of the set-front? you get a lot tail behind your rear foot.


----------



## timmytard

neachdainn said:


> Hey, you were one of those


Haha, I know I coulda sworn he had a big hard on for em last year?

I still got a rager:embarrased1:

TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> Haha, I know I coulda sworn he had a big hard on for em last year?
> 
> I still got a rager:embarrased1:
> 
> TT


Really? Rode one 3 times and sold it. Had to fiddle with the stance all the time cause i just couldnt figure out what was missing. Turns out it's the camber profile... it just sucks. Not for me. Plus it was maybe too short at 158, but the End. Live on the other hand.... that board is awesome and still 159.

I can tell from when you ride the West too. You do not look comfortable at all.

But you are free to especulate what i get hard ons for.

I do wanna try the Swift on a proper pow day.


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> I took the 5.5 out for opening day at Targhee. WOW! Love it. I was absolutely FLOORED by how well it carves groomers. That back end locks into turns like an alpine deck. I cant figure it out. Riding the lift up I kept looking at the aft end trying to figure out why! The back isnt that much different, the front is. Why does that back end lock in so well? I was carving groves on that slope that were amazing me! 12 inches of new stuff off piste and so crowded it was chop in no time. Handled it great. Im taking the 6 to Brian Head this weekend and ill give an update. So far the 5.5 + is perfect! Love it!


That was my first impression as well, I didn't get to try it in powder for about a dozen times riding it.

Even with my severely de-tuned edges it carved awesome.
Unbelievably nimble for a 167. 

Did you ride it around switch? That was another mind melter


TT


----------



## kosmoz

Alpine Duke said:


> I took the 5.5 out for opening day at Targhee. WOW! Love it. I was absolutely FLOORED by how well it carves groomers. That back end locks into turns like an alpine deck. I cant figure it out. Riding the lift up I kept looking at the aft end trying to figure out why! The back isnt that much different, the front is. Why does that back end lock in so well? I was carving groves on that slope that were amazing me! 12 inches of new stuff off piste and so crowded it was chop in no time. Handled it great. Im taking the 6 to Brian Head this weekend and ill give an update. So far the 5.5 + is perfect! Love it!


how much do you weight?



neachdainn said:


> So, the wife answered the door, and lo-and behold... A long box from France!
> 
> What on earth could be inside????!
> 
> 
> View attachment 79346
> 
> 
> Schwing!


did you send them a pay slip or some kind of other evidence of your mountain activity, so you got a MW board?


----------



## Alpine Duke

Yes on scanning and sending "mountain worker" proof. No on riding switch. And my specs are 5' 10" 174 lbs about 4 pages back in this thread you can see I posted where I emailed them and tgey gave flex recommendations based on that.

so even though the carving amazed me, when I reread my post I sed that I didnt say enough about how well it did in the chop. Im guessing its that fat nose, but I have never been able to surf through chop like that. Fantastic!


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> Yes on scanning and sending "mountain worker" proof. No on riding switch. And my specs are 5' 10" 174 lbs about 4 pages back in this thread you can see I posted where I emailed them and tgey gave flex recommendations based on that.
> 
> so even though the carving amazed me, when I reread my post I sed that I didnt say enough about how well it did in the chop. Im guessing its that fat nose, but I have never been able to surf through chop like that. Fantastic!


I think it's the full camber. Also the laminates are pretty good... damp.


----------



## SnowDogWax

D1 has an extremely fast base :eyetwitch2:







:snowboard3:


----------



## neni

Hmmn... wrote 'em to ask which model they'd recommend as I'm concerned that the narrow women's model is too tiny but the men's a friggn wide boat. They think 5'5 STD or x-light "any other flex wpuld be too stiff for your weight" and that I shouldn't be concerned abt the width as that shape is so diffetent. Hmmmn... may gonna have to squeeze a trip to France in this winter - all your comments make one too curious


----------



## kosmoz

SnowDogWax said:


> D1 has an extremely fast base :eyetwitch2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :snowboard3:


7000 density baby


----------



## Alpine Duke

OK, last "review" from me but an update from my last. I took both decks out. Different conditions this time. Temps 9-15 F and the snow was not soft. Not really icy, but snowcrete in plenty of places....partly because of the cold temps I'm sure. I didn't dare go off piste as there is still just too much geology sticking out all over.

I rode these boards plenty hard this last weekend and both boards did do well, but on the hard stuff I wasn't getting quite the tail-lock I was getting before. The 5'5 did wash out on me on a couple of hard and steep scrapers though it might be because of poor technique :hairy:. I do love them and think they are (both of them) my favorite All Mountain ride. However, they are not filling every niche and I still think my quiver needs an ice sculpting deck. These boards like softer snow; which includes solid, packed pow groomers. Don't get me wrong, they rode great....even with this hard snow...but the magic I had with the softer snow wasn't quite there. (Then again, I can't imagine that any snowcrete ride will have the magic of a soft snow ride eh?:hairy

The 5'5 does seem to be the perfect size for my surfing for groomer conditions. I have decided that I am going to put plate bindings on the 6'. The 5'5 will be for general soft-boot riding, ski patrol, and just overall All Mountain riding. The big gun 6 will get some soft boot bindings thrown on it and will go whenever there is more than 12 inches of pow. On days I take hard boots and my alpine deck I will bring the big gun with me and with plate bindings I can swap boards easily and can mix it up during the day....depending on the snow conditions.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Just got one of these not too long ago (from snowdogwax actually)and let me tell you this thing rips.. I have a D1 6+. I am 6ft 185lbs size 10.5 boot... Tahoe snow conditions, early season powder, wow.. All I can say again is wow!Groomers were fun, super fast, a lot quicker edge to edge than I thought it would be. Thigh deep areas of pow were easy to stay on top of and it just blew through chop. Everyone else was getting stuck, while I was just floating by... Held the edge really well, felt super comfortable and confidant on the board... I haven't taken it through the trees just yet.. But that's really the only thing I would consider iffy when it gets tight.. I have a 150 fishcuit for that stuff....Really waiting for the base to build up first before I chance it... Still a bit of low tide.. But just from 3 days of riding so far this year.. It's been amazing.. At one part during the day, I let my buddy try the board out while I hopped on his Flying V custom... No contest! I wanted my board back ASAP! I wanted to respond because this thread helped me decide to pick up the board without doing a demo... If you are considering this board, go for it! It's awesome! Everyone at the resort gives me odd looks, and even asks about it all the time... I'm pretty sure this will be my daily driver, but I know there will be days when I'll be teaching and well won't need the "torpedo" as my fiancée calls it... But it was totally worth every cent!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

AceIceSoul said:


> this thing rips..


Bottom line.


----------



## deagol

anyone have any video of riding this board, would be interesting to see. Especially from a 3rd person POV. 

All these descriptions make it sound like it gives you super-human powers.. :surprise:


----------



## SnowDogWax

deagol said:


> anyone have any video of riding this board, would be interesting to see. Especially from a 3rd person POV.
> 
> All these descriptions make it sound like it gives you super-human powers.. :surprise:


deagol I'm in Copper for another week take my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ for a DEMO :smile:
PM me meet at my locker at the Alpine Club :embarrased1:





:dry:


----------



## deagol

SnowDogWax said:


> deagol I'm in Copper for another week take my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ for a DEMO :smile:
> PM me meet at my locker at the Alpine Club :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> :dry:



Hmm, I actually will be there in a few days, but will be riding with family members I never get a chance to ride with and might (if it's ready on time) be on my brand new board.

Are you normal foot or goofy foot? 
(thanks in advance for the offer, BTW)

Edit: I should clarify to say that I am not in the market for a new board, but was just curious to see if any of you guys had anything showing how it rode, it sounds like a great board and would be fun to see someone ride to the level described here


----------



## Seppuccu

deagol said:


> anyone have any video of riding this board, would be interesting to see. Especially from a 3rd person POV.
> 
> All these descriptions make it sound like it gives you super-human powers.. :surprise:


Plenty of vids on Youtube.


----------



## deagol

Anticrobotic said:


> Plenty of vids on Youtube.


Thanks..
The ones I saw there were all from Dupraz, or "formal" reviews from dedicated websites. I was wondering if anyone from the forum has any vids.


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> anyone have any video of riding this board, would be interesting to see. Especially from a 3rd person POV.
> 
> All these descriptions make it sound like it gives you super-human powers.. :surprise:


Superhuman powers?

You may have read the wrong thread. 



SnowDogWax said:


> deagol I'm in Copper for another week take my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ for a DEMO :smile:
> PM me meet at my locker at the Alpine Club :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dry:


Do this ^


----------



## Seppuccu

deagol said:


> Thanks..
> The ones I saw there were all from Dupraz, or "formal" reviews from dedicated websites. I was wondering if anyone from the forum has any vids.


Not all of them, have another look.


----------



## deagol

Snowdogwax, sent you a PM

Looked at some vids, as time allowed.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Normal footed,


----------



## neachdainn

Rode my 6' reg for the first time this season... And now I remember why I rarely ride my other boards. 

Yes, it's a lot faster. Yes, you can absolutely rail turns, yeah you can absolutely rip glorious surfy pow slashes on all that pre-season goodness I'm ripping... But what does it for me? It's the dolphin....

Just ride along in pow, and start pumping that front end down... It shoots straight back up... Keep doing that, and soon you're popping in and out of the snow, hooting and hollering while everyone else is doing front flips from getting their front ends buried, or complaining about how much their back legs hurt!


----------



## AceIceSoul

The float is really nice, on the fishcuit 150 I pretty much max out the weight range on it, so I have to go pretty fast to stay on top... Having all the float rips, because even the mellow deep terrain becomes easy and rideable, transitioning to the groomed run is pretty easy and it definitely isn't squirmy at speed like a more rockered type board. Fast on groomers, fast in powder... Totally agree with the lack of rear leg burn!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

Biggest surprise with the Dupraz is riding switch. Not saying it's a twin but felt comfortable. :snowboard4:





:snowboard1:


----------



## jtg

ETM said:


> Well you would because you have a design imposed reduction in leverage over the back half of the board.
> It makes no sense.


So, interested in continuing that...

This appears to be a conscious design decision to reduce oversteer, no longer requiring fore/aft movement to hold an edge on turns. 

http://www.dupraz-archives.com/site13-14/concept-shape_en.html

This sounds nice and technical, but I have no idea if it's sound. Is he on to something? Does doing that come with a major tradeoff that is being overlooked?

Everyone is raving about these boards, but I have to think that if there was something to this theory, then everyone would be trying it on their boards. Unless he has a patent of course.

Or are people just fooling themselves? Maybe it's a good board in spite of the set front, not because of it, and that adds to the mystique and hype?

Curious what your take on it would be (or anyone else lurking with a physics and board design background).


----------



## F1EA

jtg said:


> So, interested in continuing that...
> 
> This appears to be a conscious design decision to reduce oversteer, no longer requiring fore/aft movement to hold an edge on turns.
> 
> http://www.dupraz-archives.com/site13-14/concept-shape_en.html
> 
> This sounds nice and technical, but I have no idea if it's sound. Is he on to something? Does doing that come with a major tradeoff that is being overlooked?
> 
> Everyone is raving about these boards, but I have to think that if there was something to this theory, then everyone would be trying it on their boards. Unless he has a patent of course.
> 
> Or are people just fooling themselves? Maybe it's a good board in spite of the set front, not because of it, and that adds to the mystique and hype?
> 
> Curious what your take on it would be (or anyone else lurking with a physics and board design background).


3 things you can do:
1. De tune the rear contacts
2. Add base bevel to the rear contacts
3. Set yourself back an insert step or two.

I setback a bit once, and made a little difference, but i'm ok with the set front. I havent tried 1 or 2, because.... what for? the grippy tail has only been a problem for me in deep snow with a hard crust on top.

Not sure if the set-front "makes" the board. I'd say not exclusively, because the Fissile has a similar ride with almost the same shape but it is not set-front and has some tail rocker.

Also, yeah the shape is patented. Not sure which parts of the desing are part of the patent though...

I think the grippy tail is purposedly made so. Very intentionally. 
When do you apply the most force against grip and are mist likely to lose the edge? at the end of your turn, when you are all loaded up on the tail contact. Reducing some leverage lets you exit the turn without causing an early washout, and you could be either charging the front or leaning back... no matter which you do, the rear is there. Maybe thats why everyone likes them for carving and they feel so stable. After a while, you adjust to just charging it and hardly ever have to adjust much to look for extra grip on the exit of turns. I know this because when i go from the D to any other board i really have to adjust where my weight is... and in soft snow i feel i have to definitely weight back. The D you can charge and ride very balanced with no problem.

I'm bringing the D out tomorrow as the rocks are covered 
Buddy is bringing his Fissile... Maybe we'll swap board for a run or so to compare. But I doubt it, cause...... pow.


----------



## F1EA

Rode the D1 on Sat and the Burton Fish on Sun. Similar conditions (but better or Sun).

D1 is still my go to board, for any conditions. It's still more stable, quicker edge to edge, and lretty poppy. Generally faster and remains unsinkable. The worst conditions for the D1 is heavy bumpy wet pow... Cause you really gotta muscle the rear to move around. 

Fish was suuper fun. Floaty, i'd say about as unsinkable as the D1. and a pleasure to whip around on soft stuff. A liiittle slugish edge to edge on groomers because mine is the bigger one (161), so it is pretty wide. For anything groomed, i'd rather be on the D1 (5.5'). The rear is a lot looser so it is much more forgiving. Deep snow in trees.. i'd take the Fish. Big alpine days, pow or no pow i'm taking the D1. I did some steep faces on the Fish and it was super nice too; a bit more cruisin. You definitely have to be more commited on the D1, but it is just so stable. Fish is a good mix of playful, forgiving and stable. D1 is very agile, but more of a freeride board at heart. You point it and go. Fish, you ride with the tail down, and just snake around anything.

To add a bit..... the Charlie is not as floaty as those two ^. But feels looser and more stable than the Fish. It is pretty stiff and unplayful though. On the Fish, i was jumping around on any little thing I could find. The Charlie is maybe a bit better on groomers than the Fish as it feels really long. 

So yeah.... to date, nothing has beat the D1 overall.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Took the d1 out again on Sunday.. Conditions, dust on packed powder / dust on crust. On the groomers /fast blacks at Northstar Tahoe.. Carving is really nice on this board. The Dupraz ripped, very nice and easy for me to carve, felt super confidant and was really fast... Only thing that slowed me down was the snow seemed super slow and sticky.. Took under the chairs, snow was better there, packed powder for sure, but board maneuvered fine. Most surprising was how well it handled down some bumped out runs... Plowed nicely through smaller softer bumps, while agile enough to take me down bigger mounds...

What people on the lift lines keep asking, is what's the point of the pointy nose. It is a powder board but what I'm liking more and more about it is that is can handle the whole mountain. I definitely can't wait to take it out on a really deep day, but even though it's the 6+ version I can pretty much take it out everyday and have a lot of fun on it regardless of conditions. We're suppose to get a huge storm this week so I'm gonna cross my fingers and hope I can get some really nice conditions... 

Riding style now is different. I'm very much riding the front of the board. It is that surfboard feel, vs right in the middle or riding the backseat.

There is 1 other board I'm eyeing right now, just for its interesting shape. It's the korua. Thinking of picking it up to stash, but we'll see...

So far the d1 is a really good board for all around free riding for me and beats out anything I've ridden ever.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

deagol said:


> anyone have any video of riding this board, would be interesting to see. Especially from a 3rd person POV.
> 
> All these descriptions make it sound like it gives you super-human powers.. :surprise:


Also gives you the stamina and libido of a porn star.


----------



## F1EA

Argo said:


> Also gives you the stamina and libido of a porn star.


This board increased my penis size by at least 1". Chicks dig the shape too; if you know what i mean.

Also..... just so people are clear...... I dont think anyone in this thread is trying to 'sell' the board. 

No; i don't think i'll make the effort to make an in depth "review" video. No, i will not convine anyone to get one. I may convince one to try one. Wanna try mine? I hope you like my stance, angles and width cause if there's snow on the mtns i'll probably be riding it as much as possible  but the board is out there. I paid my $ to get mine. The board i was really looking fwd to getting was a Flight Att. Butbthings happened and the stars aligned... Anyone interested in trying one? Lots of options. Try one and get back if you wanna talk about it. Personally, it doesnt bother me if poster X or Y likes it or not.

But talking gear is fun


----------



## AceIceSoul

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AceIceSoul

What bindings are you using on the board? I'm using burton Genesis


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

AceIceSoul said:


> What bindings are you using on the board? I'm using burton Genesis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












... and Genesis on the Fish I mentioned above ^^


----------



## francium

F1EA said:


> ... and Genesis on the Fish I mentioned above ^^


Nice Now Drive/Genisis combo, I'm running Rome Targa's on my 6+, 2 weeks till it sees some snow


----------



## AceIceSoul

Dig the swap! How do the Now's ride? Did you just swap the straps out?Is that D1+ a sticker? Mine doesn't have it...











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

AceIceSoul said:


> Dig the swap! How do the Now's ride? Did you just swap the straps out?Is that D1+ a sticker? Mine doesn't have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You must not Have a D+?

I have a regular D as well as D+.

The D+ isn't a sticker it's an emblem


TT


----------



## AceIceSoul

Do you have this on the sides? 

I assumed it was a d1 6+ but lack of the emblem just got me thinking

Snowdogwax? What do you think?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neachdainn

AceIceSoul said:


> Do you have this on the sides?
> 
> I assumed it was a d1 6+ but lack of the emblem just got me thinking
> 
> Snowdogwax? What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You've got a +, the emblem may have been missed in QC at the factory. My old 6' reg from 2012 has one too.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Nice! thanks man! I guess I got a rare one then! Hehe weird... must be a blem


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

neachdainn said:


> You've got a +, the emblem may have been missed in QC at the factory. My old 6' reg from 2012 has one too.


That must be one of those Chinese knock offs I've been hearing about?

Neither of my 5'5's have any writing on the sidewall & 1 has a D+ emblem.
The other one, may be the ugliest Dupraz ever made?

Must have been a "Make a wish" deal or somethin'?
It has Orange sidewalls.


TT


----------



## raffertyk2

So much hype on this board!! Any of you guys located on the east coast US trying to ride before I buy or should I just jump in full steam ahead and order one? 

Where is the best place to get it from?


----------



## F1EA

AceIceSoul said:


> Do you have this on the sides?
> 
> I assumed it was a d1 6+ but lack of the emblem just got me thinking
> 
> Snowdogwax? What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah; the sidewalls are also labeled. No big deal with the emblem. Not sure if i've seen without the emblem... maybe. 

Drives + D1 is almost perfect match. No freestyle at all though...
I may try it with the Genesis too just to see how it feels. Maybe on a goood snow day. The ankle straps on the Drives are really nice too; no real reason to change them... just that i love the Genesis straps.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> The other one, may be the ugliest Dupraz ever made?


Is it one of these? 

My D1++ is the bottom left one...


----------



## AceIceSoul

I sold my diodes, too stiff for my tastes right now drive=diodes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

AceIceSoul said:


> I sold my diodes, too stiff for my tastes right now drive=diodes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh then you won't like the Drives. 

The baseplate is very stiff and the highback is tall and stiff. 

The Diodes highback is maybe stiffer, but noticeable shorter and a bit flatter so you get some tip/tail mobility. The Drives heel loop and highback sort of cradles your boots... once you're in, you're in.

For your taste... Pilots are the best bet. Or Select.


----------



## timmytard

raffertyk2 said:


> So much hype on this board!! Any of you guys located on the east coast US trying to ride before I buy or should I just jump in full steam ahead and order one?
> 
> Where is the best place to get it from?


I've bought a couple boards just because of a hard boot instructor @ my local hill. He's the man. The most knowledgeable guy on snowboarding as a whole.

He has powder boards & soft boots, but even on powder daysI see him rockin' hard boots on crazy swallow tails.

When he tells me this or that board is good, I just go look for it.
I don't need to ride it, he has one.
If he owns it, it's awesome.

So far I bought 3 Palmer Titanium Channel, a Dynastar 3800 & Dupraz.
Each of em I bought without riding & I searched these out for a long time.


TT


----------



## F1EA

raffertyk2 said:


> So much hype on this board!! Any of you guys located on the east coast US trying to ride before I buy or should I just jump in full steam ahead and order one?
> 
> Where is the best place to get it from?


Don't buy on hype!

Try and demo or try one. Or buy it cheap/used. Unless you have $ to splurge... In such case... get it 

Since you're East coast you must be used to full camber or camber-dominant right? not a departure from camber, except bigger/heavier board. Feels at home on big mtns, but will maybe feel too much on small mtns and shallow slopes.


----------



## raffertyk2

F1EA said:


> Don't buy on hype!
> 
> Try and demo or try one. Or buy it cheap/used. Unless you have $ to splurge... In such case... get it
> 
> Since you're East coast you must be used to full camber or camber-dominant right? not a departure from camber, except bigger/heavier board. Feels at home on big mtns, but will maybe feel too much on small mtns and shallow slopes.


Yeah I wouldn't ride it as my daily driver since my local hill is pretty much just that a hill. But I make many trips to Vermont and have the liberty to take off for a few days when a storm is on its way (plus Jay Peak for my birthday this year and a powdercat trip for next year :grin I could definitely see a use for this board.

I am very used to Camber. Rode a stiff camber board as my only board for 7 years before I found the light (and the money) of owning a quiver so now I try to ride everything I can get my hands on I love demo days but unfortunately nowhere to demo a Dupraz... I have looked for a used one but to no avail so if anyone on the eastcoast has one I would love to ride it!! Was trying to avoid a snowboard purchase but since the season has had a slow start here so I picked up a couple extra video and tech gigs so I may end up adding two boards to the quiver this year who knows haha :hairy: 

It helps to have a girlfriend thats itchin to go out West. converted her from skis last year she got 30 days last season on the board and has definitely caught the bug!!


----------



## F1EA

raffertyk2 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't ride it as my daily driver since my local hill is pretty much just that a hill. But I make many trips to Vermont and have the liberty to take off for a few days when a storm is on its way (plus Jay Peak for my birthday this year and a powdercat trip for next year :grin I could definitely see a use for this board.
> 
> I am very used to Camber. Rode a stiff camber board as my only board for 7 years before I found the light (and the money) of owning a quiver so now I try to ride everything I can get my hands on I love demo days but unfortunately nowhere to demo a Dupraz... I have looked for a used one but to no avail so if anyone on the eastcoast has one I would love to ride it!! Was trying to avoid a snowboard purchase but since the season has had a slow start here so I picked up a couple extra video and tech gigs so I may end up adding two boards to the quiver this year who knows haha :hairy:
> 
> It helps to have a girlfriend thats itchin to go out West. converted her from skis last year she got 30 days last season on the board and has definitely caught the bug!!


hahah ok then. You gotta do what you gotta do.

How heavy are you? I'd say more than 185lbs get the 6'; if lighter, the 5.5" rips everything and it's really agile. 
Your girlfriend will thank you for it (see some posts above)


----------



## Kenai

My wife's Christmas present arrived today!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Is the base white also






:embarrased1:


----------



## Kenai

SnowDogWax said:


> Is the base white also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :embarrased1:


Base on the women's 5'2" board is black. Les snowboards Dupraz


----------



## SnowDogWax

It's a beauty enjoy :3tens:





:snowboard2:


----------



## AceIceSoul

6'3 looks similar doesn't it? I'm considering it also for my fiancé / soon to be wife... That's the 5'2 women's right? I wonder if it's too big for my girl.. She's 5'2 125


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raffertyk2

F1EA said:


> How heavy are you? I'd say more than 185lbs get the 6'; if lighter, the 5.5" rips everything and it's really agile.


Yeah I was thinking 5'5" +

I am usually 175 but weigh a little less right now because I'm right in the middle of marathon training

How is the board in the trees??


----------



## SnowDogWax

Here are specs for the Dupraz Woman's board

157.5cm 5'2" N

waist 24.2

Boot 5-10

Weight 45-75 kg




:snowboard4:


----------



## AceIceSoul

Looks like that might be it!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

Here are all the specs for Dupraz D1


----------



## Kenai

AceIceSoul said:


> 6'3 looks similar doesn't it? I'm considering it also for my fiancé / soon to be wife... That's the 5'2 women's right? I wonder if it's too big for my girl.. She's 5'2 125
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My wife is about the same. 5'3/120. Of course, I can't tell you how she does with it because she can't have it until Christmas!


----------



## AceIceSoul

Let us know after, I can wait till January to pick one up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

raffertyk2 said:


> Yeah I was thinking 5'5" +
> 
> I am usually 175 but weigh a little less right now because I'm right in the middle of marathon training
> 
> How is the board in the trees??


Yeah i'm 170lbs and 5.5'+ is perfect. You could do either + or ++ depending what stiffness you prefer. 

The 5.5 is perfect in trees. If it's deep you will not sink. If its hardpacked, you better know what you're doing cause mid-turn adjustments are a bit harder to do than boards with less camber. It is very quick edge to edge, but once it's tracking, it's tracking.

The Charlie slasher is much more forgiving mid-turn, but a bit harder to initiate the turn..... The Fish is almost perfect


----------



## F1EA

Kenai said:


> My wife is about the same. 5'3/120. Of course, I can't tell you how she does with it because she can't have it until Christmas!


Nice!! Girls look hot on big sticks 
Hopefully the board improves her libido as well  (again, see posts from before lol)

So you'll be on a Flight Att and the wife on a D1. Those are totally my type of boards too. If i didnt get the D1, i would 100% be on a Flight Att.


----------



## Alpine Duke

A little different look for each board, but they all say Dupraz!


----------



## Kenai

F1EA said:


> Nice!! Girls look hot on big sticks
> Hopefully the board improves her libido as well  (again, see posts from before lol)
> 
> So you'll be on a Flight Att and the wife on a D1. Those are totally my type of boards too. If i didnt get the D1, i would 100% be on a Flight Att.


Well, to the extent it improves her libido it will probably increase mine to see her on it, so the delta will remain!

I was trying to justify a D1 for myself, but having just picked up the FA late last year I couldn't do it. :frown: I have previously worked on mountain so I was trying to swing a MW board, but that didn't happen. No worries, I certainly can't complain about the FA. :smile:


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> Here are all the specs for Dupraz D1


Holy fawk, am I reading that correctly?

The narrow is 24.2cm wide @ the waist.

All the rest are either 25.6 or 25.8cm @ the waist.

Then the 6'3 jumps to an enormous 28cm haha 
boom would you like some float with that


TT


----------



## neachdainn

timmytard said:


> Holy fawk, am I reading that correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> The narrow is 24.2cm wide @ the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> All the rest are either 25.6 or 25.8cm @ the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the 6'3 jumps to an enormous 28cm haha
> 
> boom would you like some float with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT



Fuck yeah. I foresee a 6'3" joining the quiver next year.


----------



## Martyc

francium said:


> Shes pretty.


James,
What board bag are you using for your D1?


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> Is it one of these?
> 
> My D1++ is the bottom left one...


Haha, why yes, yes it is.

So.....

Which do you think is the ugliest Dupraz out of those?

The original is damn sexy, the queen too.
The Safari, is that an optical illusion?
It looks like it has almost no sidecut & is an inch fatter.

Is that his 420? haha


TT


----------



## AceIceSoul

The graphic for this year is really nice for the 6'3 maybe some will go on sale?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AceIceSoul

I'll prolly get a sportube for flights since at 181 it should fit the 6' which is at 178cm tall


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine Duke

D1 6+ ready to get some harboot HIGH torque!!


----------



## AceIceSoul

Looks nice! The white looks super!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Tuning for Dupraz from there site thought this would help us D1 junkies.

1- The edges: you can bring your board to a specialty shop and ask them not to grind off too much edge when sharpening. Your edges are 2mm thick on each side a few tenths are shaved off with every pass of the file or through a machine. Ideally have your edges tuned by machine once per year by a professional, and the rest of the time maintain them yourself by using a diamond stone, which will keep them sharp for the entire day and which shaves off little to no edge material. Use a guide to help properly guide the diamond stone along each edge.
For those properly equipped and who enjoy tuning on their own, we recommend the following tune:
- Zone1: detune the edges, this makes turn initiation much easier
- Zone 2: use a 90° (or 0°) side bevel for the transition, this guides the edge hold without being to abrupt
- Zone 3: use an 88° (or 2°) side bevel between your feet: this provides precision and edge hold where you apply the most pressure (the transition between 90° and 88° should be gradual over 10cm).
- Regarding the base edge, run a file once or twice to make sure that there are not any burrs. We do not recommend filing the base edge extensively.





:snowboard4:


----------



## Snow Hound

That's given me a boner.


----------



## neachdainn

Took my + out for the first rip of the season... Way better through choppy crud than the reg, and it carves like mad. Still super nimble and playful in the trees.


----------



## F1EA

Snow Hound said:


> That's given me a boner.


Well... hey there handsome












^ that was today.

Yeah this thing rips.


----------



## neachdainn

Took my + out for the first rip of the season... Way better through choppy crud than the reg, and it carves like mad. Still super nimble and playful in the trees.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Nothing like powder on a Dupraz:dance:





:snowboard4:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

F1EA said:


> Well... hey there handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that was today.
> 
> Yeah this thing rips.


Stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## AceIceSoul

Awesome! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Supra

Just picked up a pair of Dupraz and I've got a question. How much camber do you guys have in yours? Mine are nearly flat.


----------



## timmytard

Supra said:


> Just picked up a pair of Dupraz and I've got a question. How much camber do you guys have in yours? Mine are nearly flat.


Yeah, that's right. Just a tiny bit.


TT


----------



## F1EA

Supra said:


> Just picked up a pair of Dupraz and I've got a question. How much camber do you guys have in yours? Mine are nearly flat.


Huh?
Just go ride!

Mine is about 3-4mm.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Yep... get ready for some fun:grin:


----------



## AceIceSoul

It's not cambered a lot but it's there... What he said...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Supra

Thanks for the replies guys. It was a false alarm - it appears my floor is cambered lol. I took the board in to the local shop and we put it on a table - and it was cambered! I think the problem I had was that I had it on seamless paper in my photo studio, which wasn't completely flat.


----------



## SnowDogWax

^^^^
glade that is settled


----------



## AceIceSoul

Will take it out tommorow here in Tahoe, hopefully weather clears up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Supra

where does the camber start and end on your boards? on mine, the camber ends right at the tail kick, and on the nose it goes pretty far forward. anybody have a side profile photo lying around?


----------



## Martyc

Go on the dupraz website, shows you the profile quite clearly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidj

They are calling for 6-10" of the blower at Wolf Creek (Colorado, that is) today. Gonna break my Dupraz out. :dance:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Supra said:


> where does the camber start and end on your boards? on mine, the camber ends right at the tail kick, and on the nose it goes pretty far forward. anybody have a side profile photo lying around?


Check out photo. Zone 2&3 are camber


----------



## AceIceSoul

Ran into another Dupraz guy at heavenly in Lake Tahoe.. First one I've seen ever in Lake Tahoe other than my own.. Same with him... and he's been riding his for a decade he says... We both agree they're pretty fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

Christmas in Maine is taking forever. My wife hasn't gotten to open her board yet or even see that it is hidden under the tree!


----------



## AceIceSoul

What shoe size is your wife bud? Is this a normal waist width for her?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

AceIceSoul said:


> What shoe size is your wife bud? Is this a normal waist width for her?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She wears a 7 (though her measured foot size is closer to 6.5 based on the mondo conversions). Right now I'm pretty sure her board is 240mm so 242 won't be much of a change. It is obviously not a narrow board for her (that 242 is the waist width and with the side cut of a D1 I'm sure it is significantly wider at the bindings), but I suspect she will enjoy it with her riding style. In the end if she does not like it we can change her out to something different!

Remember that those of us with small feet always ride boards that are much wider relatively-speaking than those of you with normal feet. My feet are 24.3 cm and I've never been on a board where I have overhang. You just get used to it!


----------



## AceIceSoul

I wear a 10.5 so I'm right in the middle for mid-wide to regular, my girl's on a 143' with 237ww... Tried to get her on my fishcuit 150 definitely too wide/big with a 257ww...She's a 6.5 boot size as well... I wish they went with something even smaller, but I guess I'll have to play it by ear... Thanks bud! I'd like to know her review on it when you guys get a chance. Merry Christmas! And happy new year


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

AceIceSoul said:


> I wear a 10.5 so I'm right in the middle for mid-wide to regular, my girl's on a 143' with 237ww... Tried to get her on my fishcuit 150 definitely too wide/big with a 257ww...She's a 6.5 boot size as well... I wish they went with something even smaller, but I guess I'll have to play it by ear... Thanks bud! I'd like to know her review on it when you guys get a chance. Merry Christmas! And happy new year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll definitely let you know. She was happy to see it, but she is the type to let me do the research and just buy things for her so she won't know the deal until she rides. I'm sure excited for her to try it!


----------



## davidj

*Riding my 6' D1+ (not a review)*

So I got three days mostly in powder with a bit in soft pack and groomers. Powder came in various forms - the blower kind as well as the heavier stuff.

Centered bindings on the inserts.

Pow performance? Like everyone said. Floated better than I expected when riding switch in pow (it's complicated, don't ask) :embarrased1:

The best tracking board I've been on for groomers and firmer stuff. Comparable to the NS Ripsaw, maybe a tad better. Stable and damp, cuts through chop just the way I like. Switch on groomers was a lot different/harder, not enough trailing edge to steer with.

Trees - surprisingly agile for it's size and weight. Pow in trees was an absolute blast. :dance:

For now it's a single purpose weapon for me - steep and deep. A keeper though. For the firmer stuff I still prefer a twin so I can ride both ways. But I'm still adapting to the board. I think my 100% ambidextrous riding style and preference keeps me from exploiting this board to it's fullest. YMMV


----------



## F1EA

Yeah, it's a freeride board. Super agile, stable and floats excellent. 

If you're into a lot of switch riding... well, the shape is pretty obviously not twin. But it's ok switch. Just like you said though, not enough rear hold when going switch... which is good for me cause I suck at switch 

For me too it's a big mtn go fast board. Basically for Whistler or anythig big... any conditions. But for our local mtn there's not enough big terrain to exploit the board.


----------



## timmytard

davidj said:


> So I got three days mostly in powder with a bit in soft pack and groomers. Powder came in various forms - the blower kind as well as the heavier stuff.
> 
> Centered bindings on the inserts.
> 
> Pow performance? Like everyone said. Floated better than I expected when riding switch in pow (it's complicated, don't ask) :embarrased1:
> 
> The best tracking board I've been on for groomers and firmer stuff. Comparable to the NS Ripsaw, maybe a tad better. Stable and damp, cuts through chop just the way I like. Switch on groomers was a lot different/harder, not enough trailing edge to steer with.
> 
> Trees - surprisingly agile for it's size and weight. Pow in trees was an absolute blast. :dance:
> 
> For now it's a single purpose weapon for me - steep and deep. A keeper though. For the firmer stuff I still prefer a twin so I can ride both ways. But I'm still adapting to the board. I think my 100% ambidextrous riding style and preference keeps me from exploiting this board to it's fullest. YMMV


Try it with the bindings farther back, switch is even easier.
The bindings will be really close to center of the sidecut. It'll look weird, but it rides mint, the long tail becomes a pin-tail so it sink in powder.


TT


----------



## davidj

timmytard said:


> Try it with the bindings farther back, switch is even easier.
> The bindings will be really close to center of the sidecut. It'll look weird, but it rides mint, the long tail becomes a pin-tail so it sink in powder.
> 
> 
> TT


Hey thanks man. Will try it "set back" next time. Makes sense, based on the geometry of the deck.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Ordered a Dupraz 6' D1+ if anyone is interested in my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ PM me


----------



## AceIceSoul

Why u bumping up in size?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neachdainn

AceIceSoul said:


> Why u bumping up in size?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Because real men aren't afraid of big sticks.


----------



## Jcb890

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered a Dupraz 6' D1+ if anyone is interested in my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ PM me


Wait... didn't you have a 6' D1+ before and got rid of it?


----------



## SnowDogWax

The Flow Maverick was the reason I parted with the Dupraz 6'. The Dupraz D1 5'5" was better than the Flow 169 Maverick in powder. . Contacted Dupraz by email gave them all my stats and they suggested D1 6'+.


----------



## neachdainn

SnowDogWax said:


> The Flow Maverick was the reason I parted with the Dupraz 6'. The Dupraz D1 5'5" was better than the Flow 169 Maverick in powder. . Contacted Dupraz by email gave them all my stats and they suggested D1 6'+.



Love my 6'+. Going to ride it tomorrow in some sled access BC.... Brap!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Jcb890 said:


> Wait... didn't you have a 6' D1+ before and got rid of it?


Yes.. had both and sold the 6' D1+


----------



## AceIceSoul

Yep I have your old one  and it's pretty awesome.. Especially In Whistler... While I was there saw 2 other people with a Dupraz.. Very cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

AceIceSoul said:


> Yep I have your old one  and it's pretty awesome.. Especially In Whistler... While I was there saw 2 other people with a Dupraz.. Very cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was there last Saturday on the D. It's a perfect board for Whistler: incredible on the open faces, great in trees, perfect on the groomers and smashes the chopped stuff. Not to mention... float.

Last Sat was all tree runs though. One o those blind days.


----------



## timmytard

neachdainn said:


> Because real men aren't afraid of big sticks.


As creepy as that sounds, haha, I'd have to agree.


TT


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered a Dupraz 6' D1+ if anyone is interested in my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ PM me


I'll mention it, that's usually enough. haha


TT


----------



## Jcb890

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes.. had both and sold the 6' D1+


And now you want it back. I just found it funny, that's all.:grin:


----------



## raffertyk2

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered a Dupraz 6' D1+ if anyone is interested in my Dupraz D1 5'5" ++ PM me


 @SnowDogWax sent you a pm


----------



## SnowDogWax

timmytard said:


> As creepy as that sounds, haha, I'd have to agree.
> 
> 
> TT


TT what is a Swift guy doing on a Dupraz thread


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> TT what is a Swift guy doing on a Dupraz thread


Haha, I'm one of the pioneers of this thread. hahaa

I still bring the D almost every time I go, just have a hard time getting off the Swift.

Serge Dupraz is my buddy now. We're Facebook friends haha.

I'll always be a Dupraz guy, you can't ride one & not be, they're just too damn good.

Having said that, my Heritage X is still my all time favorite snow slasher.
Just had too many incredible days on it for it not to be.

It made me a better rider, it made me the rider I am today. 
I can now go anywhere, & i do mean anywhere on any mtn because of it.
It brought my confidence level up to the point where there's nothin' I don't think I can do.

Terrain wise, I'm not talkin' throwin' corked 4200's in the park.
I'm talking ride anywhere I want, on any slope, anywhere.
If I want to ride somethin' this steep l

I just point my board in that direction, I don't even have to think about it, I own it.

I brought a girl from my local snowboard group up a couple weeks ago.
She has only ever ridden 1 snowboard in her whole life, (crazy I know, haha)
It's a 144 Sapient somethin'?

I told her to ride my D+ the other day. You should have seen the look she gave me!!!! Haha

She did though, all day. She loved it, said she's never been that fast in her life before.

I'm still speadin' the D love. haha


TT


----------



## Kenai

timmytard said:


> I told her to ride my D+ the other day. You should have seen the look she gave me!!!! Haha
> 
> She did though, all day. She loved it, said she's never been that fast in her life before.
> 
> I'm still speadin' the D love. haha
> 
> 
> TT


:eyetwitch2: Wow. I have never had that kind of luck when I've told a girl to ride my D. 

Anyway, update on my wife's D1...she loves it! The winter completely sucks here so this weekend was our first two days. Both days were on serious hardpack, though for the East there were still some decent spots. Even on this shit snow she has been having fun with the serious sidecut working on big carves. She says the 5'2" doesn't feel any longer than her 146. At higher speed on the idea she did get some chatter from the nose, but who cares. These aren't conditions we actually care to ride anyway. 

Hopefully she gets a chance in the next few weeks or on our late Feb. trip to Austria to feed it some nice pow. I unsure she will love it even more then. 

On a fun but ultimately unimportant note, she has gotten a lot of comments on the unique shape.


----------



## timmytard

Kenai said:


> :eyetwitch2: Wow. I have never had that kind of luck when I've told a girl to ride my D.
> 
> Anyway, update on my wife's D1...she loves it! The winter completely sucks here so this weekend was our first two days. Both days were on serious hardpack, though for the East there were still some decent spots. Even on this shit snow she has been having fun with the serious sidecut working on big carves. She says the 5'2" doesn't feel any longer than her 146. At higher speed on the idea she did get some chatter from the nose, but who cares. These aren't conditions we actually care to ride anyway.
> 
> Hopefully she gets a chance in the next few weeks or on our late Feb. trip to Austria to feed it some nice pow. I unsure she will love it even more then.
> 
> On a fun but ultimately unimportant note, she has gotten a lot of comments on the unique shape.


Eww, barf barf.

Your wife has D too.

Sucks that you couldn't get any chics to ride your D.

So you figured if you can't beat em, joine em eh.

I don't think i woulda thrown in the towel so fast.


TT


----------



## Kenai

timmytard said:


> Your wife has D too.
> 
> Sucks that you couldn't get any chics to ride your D.
> 
> So you figured if you can't beat em, joine em eh.
> 
> I don't think i woulda thrown in the towel so fast.
> 
> 
> TT


Well played.


----------



## francium

Took my 6+ out over new year and was surprised how good it is on bullet proof groomers the edge hold really makes you want to push it, roll on Friday back out to les deux alpes to really put it through its paces.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Kenai said:


> :eyetwitch2: Wow. I have never had that kind of luck when I've told a girl to ride my D.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, update on my wife's D1...she loves it! The winter completely sucks here so this weekend was our first two days. Both days were on serious hardpack, though for the East there were still some decent spots. Even on this shit snow she has been having fun with the serious sidecut working on big carves. She says the 5'2" doesn't feel any longer than her 146. At higher speed on the idea she did get some chatter from the nose, but who cares. These aren't conditions we actually care to ride anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she gets a chance in the next few weeks or on our late Feb. trip to Austria to feed it some nice pow. I unsure she will love it even more then.
> 
> 
> 
> On a fun but ultimately unimportant note, she has gotten a lot of comments on the unique shape.



Nice! Thanks for the review from the wife, ordered one for my fiancee, ie soon to be wife in a few weeks... Hope she like it as much as your wife does. Cheers to all!


----------



## F1EA

Yeah I've seen a few ladies on the D1 out here. One of them's a total powder hound. Ran into her on opening chair at all the big dump days


----------



## Alpine Duke

yes i bought one for my wife also. the problem is that she hates snow and doesn't ride:surprise: so.....I guess I have two now> ....a 5'5 and 6' >:jumping1::10:


----------



## timmytard

Kenai said:


> Well played.


Haha, you like that?

Haha, I was literally rolling on the floor writing that.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

My Dupraz D1 6' + has landed


----------



## AceIceSoul

Nice! It doesn't have that emblem like mine as well....looking for that 6'3 one now to add to the quiver for what reason I have no clue....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> My Dupraz D1 6' + has landed


But it's so long & weird lookin'.

How you gonna ride that?


Bwa ha ha ha 

I'm bringin' the D+, Swift & Sherlock

2 feet of fresh.

Oh, what's this? It appears to be sunny.

Gotta gooooooooooooooooooooooo


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> But it's so long & weird lookin'.
> 
> How you gonna ride that?
> 
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha
> 
> I'm bringin' the D+, Swift & Sherlock
> 
> 2 feet of fresh.
> 
> Oh, what's this? It appears to be sunny.
> 
> Gotta gooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> TT


hahaha so much snow
It's not sunny though... I can see the mtn.... From work


----------



## Jcb890

Coming from a guy who just rode in spring slush on January 29th - a big F U to timmy and F1:finger1::hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax

AceIceSoul said:


> Nice! It doesn't have that emblem like mine as well....looking for that 6'3 one now to add to the quiver for what reason I have no clue....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes... Was my thought as well. No emblem:embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Almost ordered the 6'3". Most likely will get the 6' split board, 6'3" and the 5'2" for my daughter


----------



## Jcb890

SnowDogWax said:


> Almost ordered the 6'3". Most likely will get the 6' split board, 6'3" and the 5'2" for my daughter


I think you may have a problem.:grin:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Jcb890 said:


> I think you may have a problem.:grin:


Nothing some additional storage can't fix


----------



## AceIceSoul

Rode a skipjack 152 this year as well.. I like the d1 better 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac

Jcb890 said:


> Coming from a guy who just rode in spring slush on January 29th - a big F U to timmy and F1


Lol yup, ditto to that. The saltiness is real out here haha. Problems of an east coast rider .... In a poor winter 

Better than none at all, of course :nerd:


----------



## AceIceSoul

Is their website the only place to get a 6'3 model shipped to the states? Absolute snow doesn't have it, also Charles did u sell the 5'5 already?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

Just got to Copper -13˚F....


----------



## Jcb890

GDimac said:


> Lol yup, ditto to that. The saltiness is real out here haha. Problems of an east coast rider .... In a poor winter
> 
> Better than none at all, of course :nerd:


Things might be looking up the next week or so though! Snow tomorrow, snow possibly next Monday and Tuesday. Let's go snow!!


----------



## SnowDogWax

AceIceSoul said:


> Is their website the only place to get a 6'3 model shipped to the states? Absolute snow doesn't have it, also Charles did u sell the 5'5 already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lou did not sell the Dupraz 5'5" board yet.....


----------



## AceIceSoul

I think I'd need the + version, The more I look. It's been hard to find the 6'3 one anywhere, u get to ride the 6+ yet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

AceIceSoul said:


> I think I'd need the + version, The more I look. It's been hard to find the 6'3 one anywhere, u get to ride the 6+ yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


tomorrow most likely....


----------



## Loki

Hi All, I'm looking to add an all mountain board to my quiver. 

I have a 173 Chairman for my freeride board, and a 160 Funslinger for my park board.

I've retired my all mountain board, and I'm thinking about a Dupraz.

I'm 100kg, 184cm tall, wear Size 9.5, E Wide Salomon Boots.

I'm thinking about the 5.2' or 5.5'

The board will mainly be used for groomers with the very occasional park run/powder down the sideof the pistes etc. 

Both the chairman and the funslinger does well at both jobs, but they are so much better at their real roles.

Am I looking at the right board?

-Loki


----------



## SnowDogWax

Loki said:


> Hi All, I'm looking to add an all mountain board to my quiver.
> 
> I have a 173 Chairman for my freeride board, and a 160 Funslinger for my park board.
> 
> I've retired my all mountain board, and I'm thinking about a Dupraz.
> 
> I'm 100kg, 184cm tall, wear Size 9.5, E Wide Salomon Boots.
> 
> I'm thinking about the 5.2' or 5.5'
> 
> The board will mainly be used for groomers with the very occasional park run/powder down the sideof the pistes etc.
> 
> Both the chairman and the funslinger does well at both jobs, but they are so much better at their real roles.
> 
> Am I looking at the right board?
> 
> -Loki


Dupraz just kills it & has cause me to sell lots of my snowboards, and redo my snowboard quiver...

Bought the Dupraz D1 5'5"++ thinking would be my All Mountain Snowboard. 
Quiver Freeride Flow 169 Maverick, Lib Tech Darker Series, Venture 167 Zelix +++++++++
Turned out Dupraz 5'5"++ was better in powder, faster, could still ride switch:blahblah: but my weight 104kg and skill seemed like i wanted a little >>.

I'm moving to the Dupraz D1 6' 3" as my freeride/powder board.
Dupraz D1 6'+ as my All Mountain board and selling the Dupraz D1 5'5"++ along with every other board I own.

Boards 41 
Sold 34 
Left 7


----------



## Snow Hound

How much you weigh SDW? I know I'd find out if went through your posts but meh. I'm more than happy with my PYL but the 6'+ keeps winking at me.

Also I know your in the game but 41 snowboards that's ridiculous.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AceIceSoul

Loki said:


> Hi All, I'm looking to add an all mountain board to my quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 173 Chairman for my freeride board, and a 160 Funslinger for my park board.
> 
> 
> 
> I've retired my all mountain board, and I'm thinking about a Dupraz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 100kg, 184cm tall, wear Size 9.5, E Wide Salomon Boots.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about the 5.2' or 5.5'
> 
> 
> 
> The board will mainly be used for groomers with the very occasional park run/powder down the sideof the pistes etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Both the chairman and the funslinger does well at both jobs, but they are so much better at their real roles.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I looking at the right board?
> 
> 
> 
> -Loki



I've pretty much road my d1 6'+ all season and it does handle pretty much everything. Very nimble for me and plenty stable. Rails turns... I have a fishcuit 150 for a totally different feeling ride, and looking to add a 6'3" as well.. I'm 85 kg and 1.82m you have to try one to really understand.

Rode a skipjack 152 Japan this year in powder, also a fun board, but preferred the 6+


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

Snow Hound said:


> How much you weigh SDW? I know I'd find out if went through your posts but meh. I'm more than happy with my PYL but the 6'+ keeps winking at me.
> 
> Also I know your in the game but 41 snowboards that's ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Between 230lb & 220lb most of the time did manage to ride one season at 210lb. 
Yes 41 boards is ridiculous. 
Did lots of testing for SnowDogskiWax.com which is another story. 

Back to the Dupraz D1 which for me is a game changer for my All Mountain & Freeride Powder riding. 
Will be looking for a Boardercross board to complete my quiver.


----------



## F1EA

"Testing"
Is that what you told your wife?


----------



## trapper

F1EA said:


> "Testing"
> Is that what you told your wife?


LOL, "tax-deductible business expense", yes?


----------



## SnowDogWax

F1EA said:


> "Testing"
> Is that what you told your wife?


Now 41 boards & almost every board I sold. My wife would ask are you shore you want to sell that board. My wife has always been a :3tens:

An addition to our beach house did help a little:dunno:


----------



## Kenai

SnowDog, aren't you coming up here to New England sometime soon with a promise of letting people (e.g. me) try your D1? My wife is loving hers, but the season has been so crappy here she hasn't gotten to really test it out. We are heading to Austria 2 weeks from today so hopefully she can put it through the ringer. 

After she tried hers out and started having so much fun she was surprised I had not bought one for myself. I had to admit I tried but my buddy wouldn't swing the MW board for me and then they did not have any 5.5+ left when I ordered hers so I just acted responsibly and did not buy a new board! Even she was surprised I would do something so responsible.


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> Between 230lb & 220lb most of the time did manage to ride one season at 210lb.
> Yes 41 boards is ridiculous.
> Did lots of testing for SnowDogskiWax.com which is another story.
> 
> Back to the Dupraz D1 which for me is a game changer for my All Mountain & Freeride Powder riding.
> Will be looking for a Boardercross board to complete my quiver.


The best way I can describe it.

"It's the funnest board ever"

This board makes you smile, when you ride it.
Then, after that, just lookin' @ it, makes you smile.

True story, haha


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

Kenai said:


> SnowDog, aren't you coming up here to New England sometime soon with a promise of letting people (e.g. me) try your D1?
> 
> .


Posted on the NE threat my 10 day trip up to Sugarloaf, Sunday River, & Loon and did meet up with a SF member.. In Copper CO, now for the month of February:embarrased1: 

Have a great trip Pow, Pow,


----------



## francium

Finally got the D1 into some deep stuff in l2a last week and well....... it is awesome. So easy to ride in powder was such good fun on steep stuff and unsinkable even on mellow terrain, also carves so well on groomers. :jumping1:


----------



## GDimac

For you Dupraz disciples, just stumbled on TGR's 5'5 & 6 reviews. Thought some of you would enjoy watching their vid, see if they were spot on with how it rode compared to your experiences. 

Dupraz 5 5 and 6 Snowboard Review and Buying Advice

Seems like it's similar to the United Shapes brand, which I want to one day try.


----------



## SnowDogWax

GDimac said:


> For you Dupraz disciples, just stumbled on TGR's 5'5 & 6 reviews. Thought some of you would enjoy watching their vid, see if they were spot on with how it rode compared to your experiences.
> 
> Dupraz 5 5 and 6 Snowboard Review and Buying Advice
> 
> Seems like it's similar to the United Shapes brand, which I want to one day try.


Agree with most all what TGR said. I own both boards the D1 6' does like to get pointed on groomers and bomb. The 5'5" is a little more of a slasher which is great for seeking out powder stashes. Both boards in Powder :dance::snowing:


----------



## dave785

so where in the world can i buy one of these? ive only found one in england for $700...


----------



## neachdainn

dave785 said:


> so where in the world can i buy one of these? ive only found one in england for $700...



There's a shop in whistler that has them, otherwise you can order direct from dupraz. Not sure of anyone that sells them in the US


----------



## dave785

Found one on eBay for $500 brand new.

d1 5.5+

Had a different graphic than the black one I wanted.. This one was green and had some lame ass flowers and birds and shit. But I figure it's the same board underneath so I bought it lol.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Dave785 have both the D1 6+ for big pow days and the D1 5'5"++ as my everyday board both just keep getting better the more I ride them. Great buy enjoy...


----------



## timmytard

dave785 said:


> Found one on eBay for $500 brand new.
> 
> d1 5.5+
> 
> Had a different graphic than the black one I wanted.. This one was green and had some lame ass flowers and birds and shit. But I figure it's the same board underneath so I bought it lol.


Yup, it's the same guts in it, just different clothing.

There's a lot of different ones, I had perhaps the ugliest one? haha
It looked like retards scribbled on it. haha For real haha

But, it was a Dupraz & I don't give a fuck what any boeard looks like.
If it rides fuckin' awesome,I want one.

It's pretty much impossible to not like one of em.
Serge has been fine tuning that board for close to 30 years, same shape & everything. 
Just minor tweaks here & there,

It's about as close to the perfect board you're prolly ever gonna find.

You'll see. haha

TT


----------



## kingslay

Hey there,

i´m about to buy a Dupraz 6´X-LIGHT...
anyone ridden the X-LIGHT version? is it worth the extra money? 
i prefer lighter decks especially with that size less weight would be great. same flex as the ++ model?

thx!


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> For you Dupraz disciples, just stumbled on TGR's 5'5 & 6 reviews. Thought some of you would enjoy watching their vid, see if they were spot on with how it rode compared to your experiences.
> 
> Dupraz 5 5 and 6 Snowboard Review and Buying Advice
> 
> Seems like it's similar to the United Shapes brand, which I want to one day try.





SnowDogWax said:


> Agree with most all what TGR said. I own both boards the D1 6' does like to get pointed on groomers and bomb. The 5'5" is a little more of a slasher which is great for seeking out powder stashes. Both boards in Powder :dance::snowing:


Yeah, not a bad review.

It's definitely a freeride-oriented board; but I'd say the 5'5" lets you have a bit more of a slashy fun ride and maybe better for guys/gals not as burly as SnowDog, or someone who will not always hit big lines or charge full time... but yeah, both are soo good in powder and great on groomers.

Definitely more agile than the size suggests, and extremely stable and precise for such an agile ride. 

I don't think I would get a 6'.... except if I was going to Japan or Alaska. In such case, the 6' would probably be the only board I'd need.


----------



## dave785

I'm 6'2" and 180-185lbs... Think the 5'5"+ is too short for me? I usually take creatine as a body building supp so if I stop I can drop down to 175 in about a week... But I like weighing a little more and having more energy.

Honestly I can't fit a 6' in my SUV without having to take a seat out and losing a potential passenger

I probably should've asked this before buying it lol.


----------



## neachdainn

dave785 said:


> I'm 6'2" and 180-185lbs... Think the 5'5"+ is too short for me? I usually take creatine as a body building supp so if I stop I can drop down to 175 in about a week... But I like weighing a little more and having more energy.
> 
> Honestly I can't fit a 6' in my SUV without having to take a seat out and losing a potential passenger
> 
> I probably should've asked this before buying it lol.



Don't you dare sacrifice your GAINS. Get a 6', passengers can walk.


----------



## timmytard

dave785 said:


> I'm 6'2" and 180-185lbs... Think the 5'5"+ is too short for me? I usually take creatine as a body building supp so if I stop I can drop down to 175 in about a week... But I like weighing a little more and having more energy.
> 
> Honestly I can't fit a 6' in my SUV without having to take a seat out and losing a potential passenger
> 
> I probably should've asked this before buying it lol.


You'll be alright. The 2 5'5's I have are 165cm & 167cm.

That's perfect for you. 

Too late anyway, you bought it.

You're gonna @ least have to try it now.


TT


----------



## AceIceSoul

I'm 6ft 185 size 10.5 boots, 6' is great for me not too long at all... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785

timmytard said:


> You'll be alright. The 2 5'5's I have are 165cm & 167cm.
> 
> That's perfect for you.
> 
> Too late anyway, you bought it.
> 
> You're gonna @ least have to try it now.
> 
> 
> TT


This is true... What a shame 0 and I'm mostly a resort rider anyway so the missing length shouldn't be too big an issue.


----------



## Alpine Duke

I was so certain the 6' was the one for me and was surprized that I like the 5'5" better. 

Grass is always greener :grin:.....you know. If you had the 6' you might be saying that you wished you had the 5'5"

Lets face it....Dupraz....you can't have just one :laugh2:


----------



## kingslay

Now i'm really cofused...
The guy from Dupraz (Seb) told me the 6' is too big for me... I'm 6.1 and about 195lbs... I like to carve groomers and like "floaty" pow decks... Then he wrote that the 5.5++ (which he recomended) is like the 163xv magtek that i own... But i dont need a "2nd" xv deck... Somehow i think maybe my or his english is not really that good...


----------



## SnowDogWax

Owned the Rossi 167 XV last season & had some big powder days in Colorado & loved the XV board. Then I bought the D1 5'5"++. Sold the XV. The 5'5"++ is now my everyday go to board. The D1 6+ is big pow 5+ inches and the back bowls of Copper... They just keep getting better I'm 6'3" 230lbs.


----------



## SGboarder

dave785 said:


> This is true... What a shame 0 and I'm mostly a resort rider anyway so the missing length shouldn't be too big an issue.


Actually there is a pretty massive difference in terms of effective edge between the 5-5 and the 6, so that would definitely be a factor for carving resort groomers and hardpack.


----------



## dave785

SGboarder said:


> Actually there is a pretty massive difference in terms of effective edge between the 5-5 and the 6, so that would definitely be a factor for carving resort groomers and hardpack.


Yeah I saw the numbers... The angles of the sidecuts are different too...

But I'm trying to ignore it so I can keep lying to myself lol.


----------



## dave785

I absolutely love this board... It is SO different though.

I hated it for the first two hours I was in jt because my muscle memory kept making me turn with my front foot. They really aren't kidding when they say you turn with the rear foot... It's actually very hard to turn with your front foot.

But once I got the hang of it, it was magic. It turns so easily and so naturally. It is so ducking fast too! It can do short carves and leg carves. I felt every bump in the snow but it handled them very well. I felt very connected to the snow.

I then switched boards with a buddy for a minute and couldn't turn again! Once you're used to this board every other board feels stiff and unnatural. I don't think I'll buy another board lol.

Best part is my legs aren't tired!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Start taking those bumps on edge they will like magic go away... Board will get faster the more you ride it... Just wait till you get 5"+ of powder:crazy2:


----------



## AceIceSoul

Nice! Way to go! I actually turn with my front more.. Lean to the front and let it go! You'll be wanting something bigger in no time 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

AceIceSoul said:


> Nice! Way to go! I actually turn with my front more.. Lean to the front and let it go! You'll be wanting something bigger in no time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1 Agree 
Same hear the more lean to the front the faster & better the Dupraz rides.


----------



## dave785

SnowDogWax said:


> +1 Agree
> Same hear the more lean to the front the faster & better the Dupraz rides.


How far back are your bindings? There are a ton of slots. I was in a huge rush and just picked two because my flight to SLC was only two hours after the package with the board was delivered. Then I did an on the fly adjustment but I think I might have set it too far back.

Board is much easier to turn with my weight forward but I turn with the back leg. It's hard to explain. So different.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Min are right in the middle of the inserts... I have Genesis reflex binding's medium.. so the plates are set around 1 set of middle holes.. So like every 3 holes my binding plates hover... It's definitely different I ride that one skipjack a burton harvest and a couple others it's just fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

Dupraz web-site recommends +18 & -6 and to center. Then you decide how wide..


----------



## AceIceSoul

I also ride a 6+ which may feel different from the 5'5


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785

Thanks for the advice! When I get back I'll center the bindings. Today I had to narrow my stance unfortunately. I've been boarding with a strong forward stance and it's been putting a ton of stress on my metatarsal joint (the bone before the big toe) so I had to narrow the angles just to keep my foot from hurting.


----------



## F1EA

The reason you feel like you have to turn from the rear is that the tail is pretty long, plus the rear contact is real sharp as it's brand new..... also, you're probably used to any other board, so it'll feel like you have to force the turns. But not really... once you get used to it, you'll learn to trust it just tilt the board and it'll turn smoothly. 

I used to ride it centered, but it was difficult to ride other boards afterwards, or it took time to get used to it after riding other boards..... so now I set it back a little (one insert) and it is easier to change back/forth other boards.

Centered is better though. 

I'm at +18 -9 and at 58cm wide, but one insert back from centered.


----------



## timmytard

You can slam em all the way to the rear if you want.
It looks kinda fucked cause the nose is 2 feet long, but its actually just behind center of sidecut. So it doesn't feel weird.


Edit.

Let's just say, she floats perdy good like that. haha


TT


----------



## kingslay

Man i'm so excited...
Just pulled the trigger on a 6' D1 X-Light.
Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## Tuan209

Hey guys,

I'm interested in picking one of these up. Would you guys recommend the 52 or 55 for me?

I'm 5'7 and 135 lbs with size 8.5 boots.


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

kingslay said:


> Man i'm so excited...
> Just pulled the trigger on a 6' D1 X-Light.
> Can't wait to ride it!


You should be, you're about to try snowboarding the way it's supposed to be.

TT


----------



## kingslay

timmytard said:


> You should be, you're about to try snowboarding the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> TT


Ok now i´m superexcited! :grin:
Hope they ship fast!


----------



## timmytard

Tuan209 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm interested in picking one of these up. Would you guys recommend the 52 or 55 for me?
> 
> I'm 5'7 and 135 lbs with size 8.5 boots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


52 unless you have some deep ass bowls in your hood.


TT


----------



## Tuan209

Thanks. Currently living in Whistler but based out of SLC. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

Tuan209 said:


> Thanks. Currently living in Whistler but based out of SLC.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Go to Underground Tuning and demo a 5'2" or a 5'5"... I think they rent em for $25 a day. But without demoing... 5'2".


----------



## Tuan209

Thanks. I'll be renting one this week. Do you guys know anyone else in Whistler that might sell one? Johan noted he was sold out of one for the season.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax

Did you rent that Dupraz


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Want. Want. Want.


----------



## Kenai

Not sure if I ever posted this one. 










edit: Not sure how to post the right link on my phone. I can't find the img link on the imgur app. 

https://m.imgur.com/a/uf5MS


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Kenai said:


> Not sure if I ever posted this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Not sure how to post the right link on my phone. I can't find the img link on the imgur app.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/uf5MS


save image in your album here on the forum and link to that one ;-)


----------



## Tuan209

SnowDogWax said:


> Did you rent that Dupraz


I did and I quite like it but its pretty heavy, even in the 52.

Its a great freeride/groomer/POW board but I dont know if I would buy one. 

Even after living in Whistler and SLC for the past 5 years, I have never had a full day of just riding POW or groomers. Usually epic POW days get chopped up pretty quick and I like to hit the park or just mess around, and this board isnt that playful. Ive seen a guy ride the deck through the park here in Whistler, but its usually just a hot lap through =). 

It be awesome for Japan or something, and I can see why some guys praise it. If you love freeriding, its an awesome deck.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Good common sense! Had two great powder day's this past week at Copper. Was on the very playful Fullbag Lifer.


----------



## F1EA

Tuan209 said:


> I did and I quite like it but its pretty heavy, even in the 52.
> 
> Its a great freeride/groomer/POW board but I dont know if I would buy one.
> 
> Even after living in Whistler and SLC for the past 5 years, I have never had a full day of just riding POW or groomers. Usually epic POW days get chopped up pretty quick and I like to hit the park or just mess around, and this board isnt that playful. Ive seen a guy ride the deck through the park here in Whistler, but its usually just a hot lap through =).
> 
> It be awesome for Japan or something, and I can see why some guys praise it. If you love freeriding, its an awesome deck.


Wow you've never had a full pow day even living at Whistler?

Had an awesome day on Monday. Like 10cm on top of crust but we hit some secret spots and I ended up riding pow all day with no crowds at all. Just had to be careful and not do super deep turns.

I haven't even seen the park this yr. but have put in at least 15 pow days, each one better than the previous to some extent.

The D1 is not a playful board for sure. It's a serious board.


----------



## Tuan209

F1EA said:


> Wow you've never had a full pow day even living at Whistler?
> 
> Had an awesome day on Monday. Like 10cm on top of crust but we hit some secret spots and I ended up riding pow all day with no crowds at all. Just had to be careful and not do super deep turns.
> 
> I haven't even seen the park this yr. but have put in at least 15 pow days, each one better than the previous to some extent.
> 
> The D1 is not a playful board for sure. It's a serious board.


Well, I guess my definition of POW is different. 

Not sure if it was a weird season in Whistler or not but there was never any huge dumps. There was a lot of snow this year and it fell gradually, the most being a about a foot or so overnight a couple of times. 

In SLC, there can be many days when a storm would roll in and you would get 2-4 ft of snow. That to me is POW. 

Dont get me wrong, anything above 20cm is nice =).


----------



## F1EA

Tuan209 said:


> Well, I guess my definition of POW is different.
> 
> Not sure if it was a weird season in Whistler or not but there was never any huge dumps. There was a lot of snow this year and it fell gradually, the most being a about a foot or so overnight a couple of times.
> 
> In SLC, there can be many days when a storm would roll in and you would get 2-4 ft of snow. That to me is POW.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, anything above 20cm is nice =).


Yep. No huge dumps, except a few days. It was mostly consistent. But many times when stuff was closed, snowed all week then when alpine opened had a good 2ft+ fresh on top. I rode BOTTOMLESS a least 3-4 times this yr. at Whistler alone, then a couple more times at Cypress and interior. Also a few areas in Whis do not get smashed, a couple of tracls at most... like what I rode Monday. Tons of wind blown and not a single track.

But again, if you like the park, and SLC go for it!! But most importantly, tell your friends


----------



## timmytard

I think they're playful.
They have a small scr & short effective edge.
That makes em nimble & playful.

5 years.

This whole story sounds pretty fishy to me.


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> I think they're playful.
> They have a small scr & short effective edge.
> That makes em nimble & playful.
> 
> 5 years.
> 
> This whole story sounds pretty fishy to me.
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah 5yrs living there and not a full pow day..... must be doing something wrong. Also probably the 1st person i've seen complaining about this season... Although come to think of it, I've complained a lot this season.... about my job!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Never throw a Guy under a bus. Hard to have a full day of powder at any resort unless you know your way around. At Copper until a skier showed me all over Copper I was clueless. Normal for me is solo.


----------



## F1EA

SnowDogWax said:


> Never throw a Guy under a bus. Hard to have a full day of powder at any resort unless you know your way around. At Copper until a skier showed me all over Copper I was clueless. Normal for me is solo.


----------



## Tuan209

timmytard said:


> I think they're playful.
> They have a small scr & short effective edge.
> That makes em nimble & playful.
> 
> 5 years.
> 
> This whole story sounds pretty fishy to me.
> 
> 
> TT


What's so fishy? That I didnt think the Dupraz was the tits board for MY preference style? 

Or that I have lived in SLC for the last 4 years and did a full season this year at Whistler?

Here is a post I made FOUR years ago about moving SLC. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/41396-mountain-season-pass-utah.html

Here is another post back in Oct stating that I was would be in Whistler for the seasong riding with Pro-ride, a snowboard camp. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/185410-season-whistler.html

Great detective work there buddy. :facepalm3:

So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME. 

Look, I never said anything negative about the Dupraz. Yes the Dupraz has a center stance and longer nose, making it a directional twin, but it is a heavy one at that. It has a shorter effective edge making it ride smaller than it is and being able to rail some turns, in essence making it pretty nimble. With all that said, its not playful to ME where I would want to do presses, spin of rollers or side hits, or just jack around the mountain. Thats just my riding style. 

Thats all I said, you dont have to get all defensive.


----------



## F1EA

Tuan209 said:


> What's so fishy? That I didnt think the Dupraz was the tits board for MY preference style?
> 
> Or that I have lived in SLC for the last 4 years and did a full season this year this year at Whistler?
> 
> Here is a post I made FOUR years ago about moving SLC. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/41396-mountain-season-pass-utah.html
> 
> Here is another post back in Oct stating that I was would be in Whistler for the seasong riding with Pro-ride, a snowboard camp.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/185410-season-whistler.html
> 
> Great detective work there buddy. :facepalm3:
> 
> So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME.
> 
> Look, I never said anything negative about the Dupraz. Yes the Dupraz has a center stance and longer nose, making it a directional twin, but it is a heavy one at that. It has a shorter effective edge making it ride smaller than it is and being able to rail some turns, in essence making it pretty nimble. With all that said, its not playful to ME where I would want to do presses, spin of rollers or side hits, or just jack around the mountain. Thats just my riding style.
> 
> Thats all I said, you dont have to get all defensive.


Don't worry about TT. He's a bit edgy sice turning 50.

Also... ahhhh it was 5 yrs in SLC, only 1 here. Got it.

Anyways....... agree with you, don't get a D1 unless you like freeriding. What for? tons of other playful chill snappy and lighter boards out there. It's cool that you tried one though.


----------



## Tuan209

F1EA said:


> Yeah 5yrs living there and not a full pow day..... must be doing something wrong. Also probably the 1st person i've seen complaining about this season... Although come to think of it, I've complained a lot this season.... about my job!


Wow,

Talk about being defensive. Where did i complain about the season or even said I prefer SLC over Whistler or vice versa? 

All I said it was a weird season with no huge dumpage on a single day but plenty of snow. By your admission, you even said the same. 

I am sorry if MY definition of POW is different than yours. When I say ride POW all day, I mean to ride fresh lines or knee deep stuff ALL DAY. Even having the opportunity to ride with some really good coaches here in Whistler, I still stand by that statement. Sure, on a good day after a majority of the runs are pretty tracked out, you can find some freshies here there but that doesnt mean you are riding fresh lines ALL day.


----------



## F1EA

Tuan209 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Talk about being defensive. Where did i complain about the season or even said I prefer SLC over Whistler or vice versa?
> 
> All I said it was a weird season with no huge dumpage on a single day but plenty of snow. By your admission, you even said the same.
> 
> I am sorry if MY definition of POW is different than yours. When I say ride POW all day, I mean to ride fresh lines or knee deep stuff ALL DAY. Even having the opportunity to ride with some really good coaches here in Whistler, I still stand by that statement. Sure, on a good day after a majority of the runs are pretty tracked out, you can find some freshies here there but that doesnt mean you are riding fresh lines ALL day.


Sure buddy, we get ya. No need to get defensive about it.


----------



## timmytard

Tuan209 said:


> What's so fishy? That I didnt think the Dupraz was the tits board for MY preference style?
> 
> Or that I have lived in SLC for the last 4 years and did a full season this year at Whistler?
> 
> Here is a post I made FOUR years ago about moving SLC. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/41396-mountain-season-pass-utah.html
> 
> Here is another post back in Oct stating that I was would be in Whistler for the seasong riding with Pro-ride, a snowboard camp.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/185410-season-whistler.html
> 
> Great detective work there buddy. :facepalm3:
> 
> So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME.
> 
> Look, I never said anything negative about the Dupraz. Yes the Dupraz has a center stance and longer nose, making it a directional twin, but it is a heavy one at that. It has a shorter effective edge making it ride smaller than it is and being able to rail some turns, in essence making it pretty nimble. With all that said, its not playful to ME where I would want to do presses, spin of rollers or side hits, or just jack around the mountain. Thats just my riding style.
> 
> Thats all I said, you dont have to get all defensive.


Who's defensive bud? 

Looks like you are.

I said it sounds fishy.

Cause it does & I stand by that.

I had wicked deep days @ whistler this year & I went maybe 5 times.

The last time about a month ago, there was powder all day.
Weekdays you can ride pow all day.

Maybe you just don't know where to find it?

But then, shouldn't your pro guys know where it is?

Being pro's & all.
You'd think they would?

How about you pay me instead & I'll show you the goods.

Sounds loke you got ripped off?

1 full season @ whistler = No full pow days = ripped off


TT


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Don't worry about TT. He's a bit edgy sice turning 50.
> 
> Also... ahhhh it was 5 yrs in SLC, only 1 here. Got it.
> 
> Anyways....... agree with you, don't get a D1 unless you like freeriding. What for? tons of other playful chill snappy and lighter boards out there. It's cool that you tried one though.


50:surprise: haha why you little punk haha

Check my facebook profile>, I just turned 28:embarrased1:


OP I guess the D & whistler, just aren't your style:dry:

All my friends that have one, which is quite a few now.
Maybe 6 or 7 guys that I actually ride with, love em.

And they keep fuckin' off to Whistler instead of riding Cypress.
That tells me somethin'

Fuck, JJ from the "can I move to whistler" thread, left his home on the east coast.
Came to Whistler with nothing, with the goal.
Get a Dupraz.

He did just that.

He fuckin' rips now, you need to find JJ haha I've shown him the goods.

He can show you the goods now. I'll let him know it's ok.


There, I fixed it for you, know you can go get a Dupraz & live happily ever after.
Slaying powder like an assassin.

That's pretty nice of me, don't chya think?

Fuck, I'm jealous of what just got put on your plate.
Wish I could live in Whistler with a dupraz.

Fuck you JJ haha, ya bastard.
He's not even 19 yet the little fucker, who just happens to stand about 6'3 220lbs:surprise:

Moving to whistler @ 18 with a Dupraz
In all honesty, it doesn't really get much better than that.
You are livin' a dream.

TT


----------



## timmytard

Tuan209 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Talk about being defensive. Where did i complain about the season or even said I prefer SLC over Whistler or vice versa?
> 
> All I said it was a weird season with no huge dumpage on a single day but plenty of snow. By your admission, you even said the same.
> 
> I am sorry if MY definition of POW is different than yours. When I say ride POW all day, I mean to ride fresh lines or knee deep stuff ALL DAY. Even having the opportunity to ride with some really good coaches here in Whistler, I still stand by that statement. Sure, on a good day after a majority of the runs are pretty tracked out, you can find some freshies here there but that doesnt mean you are riding fresh lines ALL day.


Your coaches could have been superstars, maybe they were?
Not saying they weren't.
But I bet chya that was their first year @ Whistler.

Whistler & Blackcomb are way too big to possibly know where to go to find powder all day.

Also ability comes into play though.

I never have a problem riding powder all day @ whistler.
You might not wanna go to where I wanna ride?
There's a pretty good chance there.:embarrased1:



TT


----------



## dave785

Well this got interesting fast.

I'll agree that the dupraz doesn't feel like a very playful board. It just feels different from most other snowboards... and when most people say "playful" what they really mean is "easy" or "natural feeling." The dupraz can feel easy/natural feeling if you've been riding it for a few days in a row, but on the very first day it will feel very unnatural and certainly not playful. But if you keep at it and your body's instincts begin to adjust to the fact that you're on a set-forward board then yeah, I could see it being playful.

It is a heavy board though. But that's why they came out with the x-light. Anything that big would have to be heavy though.


----------



## SnowDogWax

^^^^^^
+100 Dave


----------



## timmytard

Tuan209 said:


> What's so fishy? That I didnt think the Dupraz was the tits board for MY preference style?
> 
> Or that I have lived in SLC for the last 4 years and did a full season this year at Whistler?
> 
> Here is a post I made FOUR years ago about moving SLC. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/41396-mountain-season-pass-utah.html
> 
> Here is another post back in Oct stating that I was would be in Whistler for the seasong riding with Pro-ride, a snowboard camp.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/185410-season-whistler.html
> 
> Great detective work there buddy. :facepalm3:
> 
> So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME.
> 
> Look, I never said anything negative about the Dupraz. Yes the Dupraz has a center stance and longer nose, making it a directional twin, but it is a heavy one at that. It has a shorter effective edge making it ride smaller than it is and being able to rail some turns, in essence making it pretty nimble. With all that said, its not playful to ME where I would want to do presses, spin of rollers or side hits, or just jack around the mountain. Thats just my riding style.
> 
> Thats all I said, you dont have to get all defensive.


I know, my detective work is second to none.
Scroll down 2 posts hot shot, well aware of your _story_

So....Tuan209 

You lived in SLC eh? For 4 years you say?

Odd... Cause here in your other thread, under a different *username*

You state "I am going to be straight and say that I have never been there, nor skied/rode anywhere in North America (US/Canada)."

Hmm....

I guess that's what you did?

"So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME."

Nope nothing fishy here:embarrased1:, Dupraz are no good.:dry:


TT

You're supposed to put a link to your post, not someone elses.


----------



## Tuan209

timmytard said:


> I know, my detective work is second to none.
> Scroll down 2 posts hot shot, well aware of your _story_
> 
> So....Tuan209
> 
> You lived in SLC eh? For 4 years you say?
> 
> Odd... Cause here in your other thread, under a different *username*
> 
> You state "I am going to be straight and say that I have never been there, nor skied/rode anywhere in North America (US/Canada)."
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> I guess that's what you did?
> 
> "So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME."
> 
> Nope nothing fishy here:embarrased1:, Dupraz are no good.:dry:
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> You're supposed to put a link to your post, not someone elses.



LOL

What other username? And what the heck are you talking about. 

I am not sure why you and F1EA got so offensive. I never said anything negative about the Dupraz or Whistler. I never even said I didnt have a good time. 

Everyone's definition of powder is different. I never said I was a pro. All I said was I did a camp this year at Whistler for the winter, and the camp's name just so happen to be Pro-ride. Thats all I said to F1EA. 

Anyways, time to unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## dave785

timmytard said:


> I know, my detective work is second to none.
> Scroll down 2 posts hot shot, well aware of your _story_
> 
> So....Tuan209
> 
> You lived in SLC eh? For 4 years you say?
> 
> Odd... Cause here in your other thread, under a different *username*
> 
> You state "I am going to be straight and say that I have never been there, nor skied/rode anywhere in North America (US/Canada)."
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> I guess that's what you did?
> 
> "So yea, I must have pre-calculated all this 4 years ago to magically appear in here just to say that the Dupraz isnt the greatest things since slice bread for ME."
> 
> Nope nothing fishy here:embarrased1:, Dupraz are no good.:dry:
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> You're supposed to put a link to your post, not someone elses.


Timmy he isn't lying. He's just being a powder snob >

I haven't done whistler, but I've done PNW a few times (mt hood is highest up I've gone). The snow in PNW is very different than the fluffy magical unicorn dust that floats down in Utah. That low humidity is just magical. He wasn't saying he didn't get fresh tracks after a dump... he was just shitting on the quality of PNW snow. (The terrain more than makes up for it though IMO). 

You'd feel the same way if you moved to Vermont and were told to bust out a freeride board for a 3" snowfall day that would turn into ice by noon.


----------



## F1EA

Tuan209 said:


> LOL
> 
> What other username? And what the heck are you talking about.
> 
> I am not sure why you and F1EA got so offensive. I never said anything negative about the Dupraz or Whistler. I never even said I didnt have a good time.
> 
> Everyone's definition of powder is different. I never said I was a pro. All I said was I did a camp this year at Whistler for the winter, and the camp's name just so happen to be Pro-ride. Thats all I said to F1EA.
> 
> Anyways, time to unsubscribe from this thread.


Wait a minute here....
Was I being offensive or defensive?

Better get your story straight. People won't take you seriously if you keep changing your story.


----------



## timmytard

Tuan209 said:


> LOL
> 
> What other username? And what the heck are you talking about.
> 
> I am not sure why you and F1EA got so offensive. I never said anything negative about the Dupraz or Whistler. I never even said I didnt have a good time.
> 
> Everyone's definition of powder is different. I never said I was a pro. All I said was I did a camp this year at Whistler for the winter, and the camp's name just so happen to be Pro-ride. Thats all I said to F1EA.
> 
> Anyways, time to unsubscribe from this thread.


haha you posted a link to someone else thread, so I thought it was your thread.

Under a different username.

Wasn't until I read the whole thing over again, that I seen your post way down the tread.

So yeah, my detective work stinks, I spend my time snowboarding instead lol


TT


----------



## timmytard

dave785 said:


> Timmy he isn't lying. He's just being a powder snob >
> 
> I haven't done whistler, but I've done PNW a few times (mt hood is highest up I've gone). The snow in PNW is very different than the fluffy magical unicorn dust that floats down in Utah. That low humidity is just magical. He wasn't saying he didn't get fresh tracks after a dump... he was just shitting on the quality of PNW snow. (The terrain more than makes up for it though IMO).
> 
> You'd feel the same way if you moved to Vermont and were told to bust out a freeride board for a 3" snowfall day that would turn into ice by noon.


No my detective work sucks.

And maybe the snob thing too, but 99% shitty detective work, haha


TT


----------



## timmytard

dave785 said:


> Timmy he isn't lying. He's just being a powder snob >
> 
> I haven't done whistler, but I've done PNW a few times (mt hood is highest up I've gone). The snow in PNW is very different than the fluffy magical unicorn dust that floats down in Utah. That low humidity is just magical. He wasn't saying he didn't get fresh tracks after a dump... he was just shitting on the quality of PNW snow. (The terrain more than makes up for it though IMO).
> 
> You'd feel the same way if you moved to Vermont and were told to bust out a freeride board for a 3" snowfall day that would turn into ice by noon.


I do like the sound of that magical unicorn dust though, I can't lie about that.

Mmm Unicorn dust


TT


----------



## F1EA

dave785 said:


> Timmy he isn't lying. He's just being a powder snob >
> 
> I haven't done whistler, but I've done PNW a few times (mt hood is highest up I've gone). The snow in PNW is very different than the fluffy magical unicorn dust that floats down in Utah. That low humidity is just magical. He wasn't saying he didn't get fresh tracks after a dump... he was just shitting on the quality of PNW snow. (The terrain more than makes up for it though IMO).
> 
> You'd feel the same way if you moved to Vermont and were told to bust out a freeride board for a 3" snowfall day that would turn into ice by noon.


Yeah interior BC pow is like that too. Dry alicorn dustings...... very different from coast BC snow.

Doesn't matter though. You can shred a freeride board on both/either. actually, the fluffier and drier the snow is...... less of a freeride board you'd need. 

see Burton Skipjack.


----------



## dave785

F1EA said:


> Yeah interior BC pow is like that too. Dry alicorn dustings...... very different from coast BC snow.
> 
> Doesn't matter though. You can shred a freeride board on both/either. actually, the fluffier and drier the snow is...... less of a freeride board you'd need.
> 
> see Burton Skipjack.


Is whistler considered interior BC?


----------



## SnowDogWax

timmytard said:


> haha you posted a link to someone else thread, so I thought it was your thread.
> 
> Under a different username.
> 
> Wasn't until I read the whole thing over again, that I seen your post way down the tread.
> 
> So yeah, my detective work stinks, I spend my time snowboarding instead lol
> 
> 
> TT


Now that is some detective. I won't even take a salad:grin:


----------



## F1EA

dave785 said:


> Is whistler considered interior BC?


No, Whistler is coast... wet and humid here. Things start getting drier as you head inland (East)... but still, you get a bunch of drier/colder days here too. With powder, all day. Just never as good as BC interior snow. That's a whole different ballgame.

There's an area called Okanagan valley.... it's almost desert dry and suuuper hot in summer and real cold in winter. Compared to the coast which is literally a rainforest. When it snows there (Okanagan).... it's dry and fluffy unicorn pow.


----------



## SGboarder

dave785 said:


> I'll agree that the dupraz doesn't feel like a very playful board. It just feels different from most other snowboards...


You really need to shut up until you know what you're talking about. I understand that you're excited about snowboarding but you're just regurgitating stuff and posting blather in almost every thread. Comes across as desperate to 'fit in'.



dave785 said:


> and when most people say "playful" what they really mean is "easy" or "natural feeling."


No the don't.



dave785 said:


> The dupraz can feel easy/natural feeling if you've been riding it for a few days in a row, but on the very first day it will feel very unnatural and certainly not playful. But if you keep at it and your body's instincts begin to adjust to the fact that you're on a set-forward board then yeah, I could see it being playful.


Blather. Any board feels unnatural the way that you're riding and any board will feel more natural after a few days.



dave785 said:


> It is a heavy board though. But that's why they came out with the x-light. Anything that big would have to be heavy though.


More blather. Heavy compared to what? Heavy while carrying it from the car or dangling on the chairlift maybe. Even then, how much of a weight difference?


----------



## dave785

Wow... I'm surprised by your tone. Even if everything you say is true, what exactly are you trying to accomplish by saying it like that?


----------



## SGboarder

dave785 said:


> Wow... I'm surprised by your tone. Even if everything you say is true, what exactly are you trying to accomplish by saying it?


Tone is difficult on the interwebs so let me clarify: Stoked to see your excitement and love to see more people join the addiction. So don't take this as hostile, not meant like that at all.
But you're not contributing to the community or this forum with some of your comments which are misleading or which you're simply not qualified to make.


----------



## scotty100

dave785 said:


> Wow... I'm surprised by your tone. Even if everything you say is true, what exactly are you trying to accomplish by saying it like that?


Same tone and bullshit that got him banned couple of years ago when he posted as "hktrdr"...don't worry, he's fucking clueless. Outbursts usually followed by follow-up posts everywhere trying to be "nice" to avoid the Donutz hammer...


----------



## F1EA

This is getting heated. Maybe it's time to go talk about protein bars.


----------



## AceIceSoul

Going to bring it back to Dupraz for a bit. Been here at whistler for a few days now... Dupraz was super fun all over the mountain.. Especially when the slush waves rolled in.... Did some laps through the park.. Nothing crazy but was great fun! I saw the 6'3 at the shop (underground tuning).. Was tempted to bring it home with me... But it wasn't on sale ...If anyone ever gets their hands on one and decides to sell it back stateside I'd be more than interested! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder

scotty100 said:


> Same tone and bullshit that got him banned couple of years ago when he posted as "hktrdr"...don't worry, he's fucking clueless. Outbursts usually followed by follow-up posts everywhere trying to be "nice" to avoid the Donutz hammer...


This is getting boring. If anybody we know that you're hktrdr. Give it up already...


----------



## snowangel99

@F1IA TT is 50? hummm....he looks good for an old guy!
@dave785 I wholeheartedly disagree with @SGboarder. I like you  You seem very sweet and nice and normal as a matter of fact. Please keep posting 

Now all of you go to this thread and tell me what your fav protein bar is. I need to know...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...3-whats-your-go-protein-bar-snowboarding.html


----------



## F1EA

snowangel99 said:


> @F1IA TT is 50?


Gettin there 
jk he's only a little older than me... so about 25 or somethin.



snowangel99 said:


> Now all of you go to this thread and tell me what your fav protein bar is. I need to know...
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...3-whats-your-go-protein-bar-snowboarding.html


Yes. I'm down with whichever bar Motogp brings


----------



## scotty100

SGboarder said:


> This is getting boring. If anybody we know that you're hktrdr. Give it up already...


Lol. Jog on troll. What a dick.


----------



## Shredtastic

looking for a Dupraz D1 6 ... possibly the X-light version 
Has anybody ridden it so far ? noticeable differences to the D1+ ??

after talking to Seb from Dupraz he considered to think about the 6.3 ...but i am not sure because its a really big board for my stats ( 5.11 and 155 lbs)
but what Seb says + the vids from that Japanese guy 



 who does not look bigger than me ..hm.. will use the Board only for freeride
some guy's here have one, but are a lot heavier than i am.. 
think the 6+ is enough ???!


----------



## kingslay

@Shredtastic

I have the Dupraz D1 6´XLight.
I personally wouldnt go any bigger.
The 6´ (for me) is a lot of board. I´m 6´1 and about 195lbs.
The Dupraz Boards really have a strong and long tail wich makes em superstable but not very agile imho. 
More would be too much for me but if you do a lot of steep wide open terrain it could be great. 
In the end its all personal preference. 

Cheers


----------



## timmytard

I haven't watched the vid yet, but I'm the same stats as you.
Also a big advocate of monster sized boards.

I'd have to say, sure, hahaha.
Bet chya thought I was gonna say no? Haha.

I will say though, you better not suck.
That's a lot of board to throw around, if you don't know what you're doing.
Not saying you do.

Also, you better have somewhere good to use it. In the alpine, with HUGE open bowls, or unending lines in ak.

Although I haven't even ridden the 6 I was @ jj's house in whistler yesterday, standing on his.
It doesn't look big at all really.

I was actually trying to convince him to ride this OPTION SuperCap wide I sold him @ the beginning of the season.

He wasn't having none of it, hahaha.
He won't ride anything else anymore.

The OPTION is a 160 wide & he says it's way too small.
I put his 6 up against the door frame & marked with my finger nail the contact points.
Then I took the way smaller 160 & marked its contact points.

Within a cm difference, almost the same.
The dupraz was about 2 inches farther forward on the wall, or higher up the wall.
But the lengths were pretty much the same.

I'd imagine that out of the two the dupraz would still be more nimble, even though it's way longer.
That small scr, or hourglass figure it has, you can do really tight turns for a big stick.

You can always sell it, if you don't like it.
Their resale value is superb.


TT

Yesterday was SUPER sunny & awesome. I couldn't afford to go, so I dropped JJ off @ Blackcomb & went home.
Fuckin weak.


----------



## Shredtastic

@kingslay

yeah right.. i think so too. Thanks !
heard about the tail and think i will like it.
probably the best is to go for the 6 X, and then try to go on a demo day in fall and test the 6.3 ... just in case ..

@TT

i want both !! 
you are right with the resale value.. will try the 6 first and demo the 6.3 ..want to find out if its a such a difference that justifies to have both !?
Its definitely a question of snow conditions and space. I am not questioning, its amazing in pow on a wide open bowl even if you are our stats..
What you say matches with what they write on the Dupraz page.. the 6 (178cm) has about the EE of a 163 
the 6.3 (193cm) is more like a 173... circa ! still a lot of Board !

here is a copy of what Seb from Dupraz told me about these 2:

There is no "better" board between the 6' or 6'3'', they are just different.
The 6' is not an exclusive board in use, it's even the perfect gentlemen dailyrider ! 
I'm riding the mine, in all conditions from tight trees to hard pack, from deep powder to spring snow like at this time.
it's like driving German high line cars, sweet and ease with a lot of comfort, but powerful and sportive with a lot of support if you push on the gaz pedal.
It's still compact under the feet, so playful and versatile to play with the relief and to ride everywhere in every snow conditions, with a real snowsurfing feeling (even in carving).
The 6'3'' is more exclusive in use, it will express in large areas with some speed,
It's a perfect board to add in the quiver as second or third board, for especially THE good days.
Riding one , it's like to be on a tank ! kingly floating surface and strong stability, it gives the felt that nothing can stop you...totally crazy and incredible !
All snowboarders should have one in his quiver, even if it's to ride it only one day per year...That's is the ultimate snowboarding level.
Finally that's depending about what you are looking...
On 6'3'', it can still some pieces available at this time to do a good deal from our retailer shops, but on the 6' from the informations that I have (incl.routens) you should wait until Fall 2016.

Hope that helps you
Cheers
Seb

...its hard this time ! Summer hasn't even started and i darely wait for the first Snowfall


----------



## timmytard

Shredtastic said:


> @kingslay
> 
> yeah right.. i think so too. Thanks !
> heard about the tail and think i will like it.
> probably the best is to go for the 6 X, and then try to go on a demo day in fall and test the 6.3 ... just in case ..
> 
> @TT
> 
> i want both !!
> you are right with the resale value.. will try the 6 first and demo the 6.3 ..want to find out if its a such a difference that justifies to have both !?
> Its definitely a question of snow conditions and space. I am not questioning, its amazing in pow on a wide open bowl even if you are our stats..
> What you say matches with what they write on the Dupraz page.. the 6 (178cm) has about the EE of a 163
> the 6.3 (193cm) is more like a 173... circa ! still a lot of Board !
> 
> here is a copy of what Seb from Dupraz told me about these 2:
> 
> There is no "better" board between the 6' or 6'3'', they are just different.
> The 6' is not an exclusive board in use, it's even the perfect gentlemen dailyrider !
> I'm riding the mine, in all conditions from tight trees to hard pack, from deep powder to spring snow like at this time.
> it's like driving German high line cars, sweet and ease with a lot of comfort, but powerful and sportive with a lot of support if you push on the gaz pedal.
> It's still compact under the feet, so playful and versatile to play with the relief and to ride everywhere in every snow conditions, with a real snowsurfing feeling (even in carving).
> The 6'3'' is more exclusive in use, it will express in large areas with some speed,
> It's a perfect board to add in the quiver as second or third board, for especially THE good days.
> Riding one , it's like to be on a tank ! kingly floating surface and strong stability, it gives the felt that nothing can stop you...totally crazy and incredible !
> All snowboarders should have one in his quiver, even if it's to ride it only one day per year...That's is the ultimate snowboarding level.
> Finally that's depending about what you are looking...
> On 6'3'', it can still some pieces available at this time to do a good deal from our retailer shops, but on the 6' from the informations that I have (incl.routens) you should wait until Fall 2016.
> 
> Hope that helps you
> Cheers
> Seb
> 
> ...its hard this time ! Summer hasn't even started and i darely wait for the first Snowfall


Haha, yeah I know Seb, I believe he's a little bigger than we are?
And I know for a fact, he's got some killer terrain for that 6'3

What he says is right in line with what I think.
There's nothing wrong with getting the 6'3
You just gotta have the right terrain, otherwise, it might just be too much work, not enough fun.

Or be happy with only pulling it out a few times a year.
If you wanna actually ride it a Shit tonne, that would be the 6, not the 6'3


TT


----------



## AceIceSoul

I have. 6+ and was looking at the 6'3 in whistler at underground tuning... Would have pulled the trigger if it was on sale.. But at $999 hard to justify at that moment in time.. Especially since the 6' works pretty much as a daily driver in comparison. Ride it and see?.. U won't regret picking one up... 

If it ever goes on sale in whistler someone let me know 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredtastic

timmytard said:


> Haha, yeah I know Seb, I believe he's a little bigger than we are?
> And I know for a fact, he's got some killer terrain for that 6'3
> 
> What he says is right in line with what I think.
> There's nothing wrong with getting the 6'3
> You just gotta have the right terrain, otherwise, it might just be too much work, not enough fun.
> 
> Or be happy with only pulling it out a few times a year.
> If you wanna actually ride it a Shit tonne, that would be the 6, not the 6'3
> 
> 
> TT



No, he isn't. He is 5.5 and 158 lbs !!
but he def has a lot of fantastic places to ride in France
We are all on the same page, it's a question of the terrain ..and what you said: it must be ok to pull it out only once a year ...


----------



## dave785

You guys need to stop this... I already got a 5'5"... and now you're talking about how awesome the 6' is. bah.

I just spent 1k on a mountain bike lol. screw you guys. my wallet hates you.


----------



## jjz

Would go 6ft.

Most capable board on the planet.

Enjoy.

And yes, that 6"3' they had/maybe still have at Underground would absolutely slay everything... But the trees, where if you aren't Terje good you are probably gonna die.


----------



## KKTRA

I'm pretty set on getting a dupraz d1 5'5+. However after an endless amount of research , im left very unsure whether to go for the 5'5+ or x light.

Im only 145lbs/ 65kgs with a UK8 boot & 172cm tall. 

Ill be using this as a pow board and the site suggests the + but im not wholly confident that I wont be too light for it. The xlight seems like a more manoueverable option but its more expensive so dont want to buy unless I have to.

Will be using the deck for ripping carves, trees, open fields, cliff drops and backcountry kickers between 20-50ft in whistler.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kosmoz

KKTRA said:


> I'm pretty set on getting a dupraz d1 5'5+. However after an endless amount of research , im left very unsure whether to go for the 5'5+ or x light.
> 
> Im only 145lbs/ 65kgs with a UK8 boot & 172cm tall.
> 
> Ill be using this as a pow board and the site suggests the + but im not wholly confident that I wont be too light for it. The xlight seems like a more manoueverable option but its more expensive so dont want to buy unless I have to.
> 
> Will be using the deck for ripping carves, trees, open fields, cliff drops and backcountry kickers between 20-50ft in whistler.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


x light is like 320 grams lighter and thats it. Same shape, same everything. I doubt you would feel the weight difference.


----------



## timmytard

kosmoz said:


> x light is like 320 grams lighter and thats it. Same shape, same everything. I doubt you would feel the weight difference.


It's softer too, isn't it?


TT


----------



## kosmoz

timmytard said:


> It's softer too, isn't it?
> 
> 
> TT


Xlight and + are both rated 7, ++ is 8.


----------



## neni

KKTRA said:


> I'm pretty set on getting a dupraz d1 5'5+. However after an endless amount of research , im left very unsure whether to go for the 5'5+ or x light.
> 
> Im only 145lbs/ 65kgs with a UK8 boot & 172cm tall.
> ...





kosmoz said:


> Xlight and + are both rated 7, ++ is 8.


There seems to be a well enough difference between X-light and + which leads Dupraz to recommend one but not the other...

FWIW, the answer of Dupraz when I asked which of their boards I should get (172cm/55kg):



> In regards of your informations, that I recommend to you would be : DI 5'5'' STD or X-light.
> 
> Effectively if you are on Freeride / freecarve program, it would be better to go up on size, as the 5'5''.
> For the flex, STD will be ok or even X-light if you want win in vivacity / responsively... all other flex will be too stiff with your weight.


 @KKTRA: contact Dupraz, they'll help you with your decision


----------



## kosmoz

neni said:


> There seems to be a well enough difference between X-light and + which leads Dupraz to recommend one but not the other...
> 
> FWIW, the answer of Dupraz when I asked which of their boards I should get (172cm/55kg):
> 
> 
> 
> @KKTRA: contact Dupraz, they'll help you with your decision


I'm pretty sure they just didn't want to leave you in doubts with two almost identical products and just recommended one over another. Classy move.

5,5 std flex is rated 5, + and x-light rated 7, ++ rated 8. If x-light is softer, why not to rate it 6?


----------



## timmytard

kosmoz said:


> I'm pretty sure they just didn't want to leave you in doubts with two almost identical products and just recommended one over another. Classy move.
> 
> 5,5 std flex is rated 5, + and x-light rated 7, ++ rated 8. If x-light is softer, why not to rate it 6?


I'm not saying the light is softer.
Thought it was, that's it.

Op why isn't the standard in your choices?

That'd be the one, I think?


TT


----------



## neni

kosmoz said:


> I'm pretty sure they just didn't want to leave you in doubts with two almost identical products and just recommended one over another. Classy move.
> 
> 5,5 std flex is rated 5, + and x-light rated 7, ++ rated 8. If x-light is softer, why not to rate it 6?


Because it may be a 6.523159864


----------



## geta

Glad i was running into this thread, im looking for a new board for next season, mainly as a carving\driving board (pow ability is a bonus), and the D1 is my top candidate so far. 
Not sure if i should get 5'5 STD or the + version, was playing with the idea of getting 5'2 as well but i think i should size up for this purpose, as well as seems like this driving shorter... 

Correctly im having 2 boards - my daily drive is OG Yes 154 and my pow board is Piranha 157, considering my specs (171cm\55kg), im wondering which version will suit my needs? 

PS- the other candidates are:
- Custom X 156\158- really liked the 156 i had (regret i sold it)
- Korua Shapes - Cafe Racer 156
- Yes Optimistic 154\157


----------



## KKTRA

Hi TT,

I was basing my decision from this website:

dupraz-archives.com/site13-14/dupraz_d1_5_5_en.html#anchor-zoom

and I was going for the freeride program which does recommended the + but I am the very bottom of its weight category at 65kg which is why I was a little skeptical.

Unfortunately after two weeks of intermittent emailing, I still havent received one reply from dupraz at all.

Thanks for all the help though guys it is really useful.


----------



## F1EA

Also, when you substitute some fiber for carbon (to make the Xlight lighter), the flex feeling changes a bit. So yeah a board may have a similar flex "rating" but the carbon makes it snappier and more responsive/energetic or it can be slightly softer and still feels as energetic as a stiffer board...

I tried the carbon Fissile (similar to D1) and the flex is about the same as the D1+ but the carbon is lighter and definitely snappier. It takes a lot of effort to hold a press, and it snaps toe/heeel side very quickly.

Still prefer the D1+ because even though it's heavier, it feels damper and with a more gradual flex.... If it was a splitboard or some board i'd be carrying around a lot, I'd definitely consider an Xlight instead.

Edit
Oh an also for a lightweight advanced rider like neni, then the Xlight males a lot of sense. It may be slightly softer than the + or ++ but will still give plenty of response. And because she is light, it will not feel like a tank.


----------



## SGboarder

KKTRA said:


> Hi TT,
> 
> I was basing my decision from this website:
> 
> dupraz-archives.com/site13-14/dupraz_d1_5_5_en.html#anchor-zoom
> 
> and I was going for the freeride program which does recommended the + but I am the very bottom of its weight category at 65kg which is why I was a little skeptical.
> 
> Unfortunately after two weeks of intermittent emailing, I still havent received one reply from dupraz at all.
> 
> Thanks for all the help though guys it is really useful.


Go for the the standard. You are too light for the + or ++ and x-tra light is a waste of time.


----------



## F1EA

SGboarder said:


> Go for the the standard. You are too light for the + or ++ and x-tra light is a waste of time.


Agree.
I'm 77kg on the + and it's perfect. I know I could ride the standard and it would be ok. Just not as aggressive, but I like aggressive boards.

If you were really really light or hike your turns... then look into the Xlight. But for the most part, standard will be ok.


----------



## timmytard

I had the standard & the +

I'm about 160lbs.

I thought the standard was more fun & playful.
Better in powder, still plenty stiff enough.

The + while still being awesome. Is more of a carving shredder to me.
I have no problems riding it.

But I take other boards out when it's super deep.

Not that the + isn't awesome, it is.

I just had a SWIFT last year & it is a pure powder slaying monster.

If you get a lot of deep powder, I'd say the standard.

But if you have a lot of ice or you don't have a quiver to pick through?
The + would be possibly be a better all around board?


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> If you get a lot of deep powder, I'd say the standard.
> 
> But if you have a lot of ice or you don't have a quiver to pick through?
> The + would be possibly be a better all around board?
> 
> 
> TT


Yes, this ^

All powder... it doesn't matter and you can go to the standard flex. Very aggressive powder, or all around pow+groomers, etc the + is really good.


----------



## geta

I've sent Dupraz mail (twice) thru their 'Ask Us' form, trying to find out which board fit my needs, but never got answer back, even so they writing "We answer within 24 hours, often less!"...

For these of you that tried to contact them thru that form, is that normal that they dont response back?? I've checked my mail several times since, include the junk folder, and nothing...


----------



## raffertyk2

@geta 

I have never got a response either... So based off of my experience yes... There is quite a bit of knowledge here on Dupraz and quite a few guys this past season bought multiple Dupraz boards, so go through a few of the threads and you will be able to see some pretty good comparisons. I was really close to buying one of one of a member here but funds weren't right at the time :frown:


----------



## geta

@raffertyk2 
Tnx for your response, i was going through this thread before, and still not sure which one should i get - the 5'5 Standard or the + version.
I've posted a question above as well (post #442 ), but nobody toss a bone... so i've tried their mail, but got same result...


----------



## AceIceSoul

I say plus version, if you're more aggressive in terms of your riding style love my 6+ rode it pretty much everyday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

geta said:


> @raffertyk2
> Tnx for your response, i was going through this thread before, and still not sure which one should i get - the 5'5 Standard or the + version.
> I've posted a question above as well (post #442 ), but nobody toss a bone... so i've tried their mail, but got same result...


What do you mean? pretty much all the posts below 442 have to do with the Standard vs + flex. I guess nobody quoted your post.... but in general, answers were probably "at" you


----------



## timmytard

I'll send Serge a pm through Facebook.
I'll leave a link, maybe we can get the man himself in here?

That'd be pretty cool I think?


TT

But yeah, there should be plenty enough info in here to at least make a well informed shot at the rightght board.
Enough of us have ridden a few different models to give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## geta

timmytard said:


> I'll send Serge a pm through Facebook.
> I'll leave a link, maybe we can get the man himself in here?
> 
> That'd be pretty cool I think?
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> But yeah, there should be plenty enough info in here to at least make a well informed shot at the rightght board.
> Enough of us have ridden a few different models to give you an idea of what to expect.


That would be really neat, if he can join and answer some of our questions. 

Even though i was reading most of this thread, im still on the fence between the 5'5 Standard and the Plus versions... 
so lets ask different question then - which version more close in terms of flex and carving to the two boards im familiar with, Burton CustomX and Piranha ?

A safe bet would be to get another CustomX that i know would fill up the gap between my other boards, but i would like to try something different...


----------



## AceIceSoul

++ version is more like the custom x, I've ridden a friend custom X while at whistler on a few runs.. Much stiffer than the 6' + model imo.. If you want that type definitely go that route


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

geta said:


> That would be really neat, if he can join and answer some of our questions.
> 
> Even though i was reading most of this thread, im still on the fence between the 5'5 Standard and the Plus versions...
> so lets ask different question then - which version more close in terms of flex and carving to the two boards im familiar with, Burton CustomX and Piranha ?
> 
> A safe bet would be to get another CustomX that i know would fill up the gap between my other boards, but i would like to try something different...


I haven't ridden the Custom X, but I do like stiffer than normal decks.

If you've already got a Custom X, then thyoe + is what you want.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Ok, I sent Serge a message.
With a link to this thread.

Hopefully he reads it & feels the need to join.
Cause you/we won't get better answers anywhere else.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Serge just got back to me.
He said he was going to join and try & answer 
Everyone's questions.

Doesn't get much better than that.



TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> Serge just got back to me.
> He said he was going to join and try & answer
> Everyone's questions.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah it does. He could dish out a few boards for free


----------



## AceIceSoul

Does anyone know if that 6'3 at underground tuning is still there?

I wouldn't mind a 6'3 for the quiver 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geta

timmytard said:


> I haven't ridden the Custom X, but I do like stiffer than normal decks.
> 
> If you've already got a Custom X, then thyoe + is what you want.
> 
> 
> TT


At the moment i dont own CustomX, i had one in the past that i regret i sold it... thats why im familiar with it and in general with aggressive boards. The Piranha is a bit softer and less aggressive compare to it (part of it coz of the taper) - something between these boards would be the sweet spot in terms of flex for me. 
The thing is, with 55kg and 171cm hight, im not sure which one (5'5 STD or Plus) would suite my needs...



timmytard said:


> Serge just got back to me.
> He said he was going to join and try & answer
> Everyone's questions.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> TT


that would be great!


----------



## AceIceSoul

Sounds like the + is where you want to be then ++ would be too stiff and the regular may be too soft


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine Duke

timmytard said:


> Serge just got back to me.
> He said he was going to join and try & answer
> Everyone's questions.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> TT


I'll bet he mentions the surf trip to Portugal with the French surfer chicks that you never showed up for


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> I'll bet he mentions the surf trip to Portugal with the French surfer chicks that you never showed up for



If that were only the case haha.

Hahaha, pretty sure he doesn't know I exist?


TT


----------



## geta

Finally i got answer back from Dupraz, based on the info i gave them, they recommend me the 5'5 Std for freeride or the 5'2 if im looking for more playful-do-it-all board.
Still i wish i could test or at least see n' feel them first hard before i'll make my final decision...


----------



## Alpine Duke

geta said:


> Finally i got answer back from Dupraz, based on the info i gave them, they recommend me the 5'5 Std for freeride or the 5'2 if im looking for more playful-do-it-all board.
> Still i wish i could test or at least see n' feel them first hard before i'll make my final decision...


I understand and was so there too! And...that is why I bought both (6 and 5'5) 

p.s. I like the 5'5 the most


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> I understand and was so there too! And...that is why I bought both (6 and 5'5)
> 
> p.s. I like the 5'5 the most


Hahaha awesomeness, if I could I would.
I'd prolly have a fleet. 
Fuck I'd like to try that 6'3 that's the one that'll ride significantly different.
Everything else is just personal preference.

I'd say pick one, not how you ride now.
But how you wanna ride in the future.

If you wanna be bad muther fucker, go stiffer, you'll grow into it.

The standard isn't a noodle, I think people just assume it must be, because they offer stiffer models.
75% of people are fine on the standard.
Unless you are specifically looking for stiffer than normal models in other brands you shouldn't be looking at a stiffer one here.

Very few people are specifically looking for stiffer models.


TT


----------



## francium

My 6'0+ is pretty stiff I imagine the ++ must require legs and balls of steel. Depends if you spend your time dropping AK lines and even then I think my 6'0 would cope just fine as I took it down some decent terrain last winter.


----------



## KKTRA

*Thanks for all the advice guys!*

So Serge Dupraz wrote back to my emails which was sick,
he recommended us towards the 5'5+ on both occassions and i'm stoked to hop on the deck this coming winter.

Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice guys it was really helpful informing our decision, especially as someone who always seems to fit between multiple categories for bikes and boards!!


----------



## F1EA

KKTRA said:


> So Serge Dupraz wrote back to my emails which was sick,
> he recommended us towards the 5'5+ on both occassions and i'm stoked to hop on the deck this coming winter.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice guys it was really helpful informing our decision, especially as someone who always seems to fit between multiple categories for bikes and boards!!


The 5'5"+ is great.


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> Is it one of these?
> 
> My D1++ is the bottom left one...


I just lined up the one on the top right.
It's the standard, just like the ugly one I had & loved.
Can't wait to try it.
I should be just like the one I had, except this one will hopefully have edges haha.

That ugly one I had, the guy put a 45 on the edges, the whole way around.

It didn't do so well on ice haha.

Stoked

TT


----------



## Alpine Duke

timmytard said:


> I just lined up the one on the top right.
> It's the standard, just like the ugly one I had & loved.
> Can't wait to try it.
> I should be just like the one I had, except this one will hopefully have edges haha.
> 
> That ugly one I had, the guy put a 45 on the edges, the whole way around.
> 
> It didn't do so well on ice haha.
> 
> Stoked
> 
> TT


ha ha...where are you finding these? I just don't see them around anywhere. 

I was at Grand Targhee here in Wydaho this year and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw one in the rack. I was taking a break so I made sure i set mine right next to that one because i knew that guy would be as surprised as I was to see it. :hairy::wavetowel2: Didn't feel like just sitting there at the rack just to ask him how he even found about about them though so I went in and it was gone when I came out. That is my only other Dupraz sighting anywhere....that I remember anyway. :snowboard2::chin::shrug::nerd:


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> ha ha...where are you finding these? I just don't see them around anywhere.
> 
> I was at Grand Targhee here in Wydaho this year and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw one in the rack. I was taking a break so I made sure i set mine right next to that one because i knew that guy would be as surprised as I was to see it. :hairy::wavetowel2: Didn't feel like just sitting there at the rack just to ask him how he even found about about them though so I went in and it was gone when I came out. That is my only other Dupraz sighting anywhere....that I remember anyway. :snowboard2::chin::shrug::nerd:


I'm seeing em more & more on the mtn at Whistler.
Even saw a group of maybe 6 or 7 guys rippin' around one day.
I didn't have mine with me that day or I would have joined them for sure.

I still don't ever see em on Craigslist though.
This is the first one I've seen, other than my old one that I sold to a buddy (who's trying to sell it for $450 bucks after I gave him a buddy deal of $90 bucks pfft it's beat to shit to haha)

I don't like the D+ I have near as much as my old standard.
Haven't seen the new one I've lined up yet, but it's gotta be in better shape than the one I had.
I almost didn't buy it, it was so beat up.

Sure glad I did though, funnest board ever.

I hit a huge rock with my swift, don't think it suffered any damage luckily.
But it needs a rest, that's all I've been riding for the mist part.

Try something else usually first, just long enough to realize how awesome the swift is haha.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax

agree with TT. D1++ is a whole different animal...


----------



## unsuspected

a D1+ or ++ is on my quiver list for next season. Will buy if I find one this season for cheap...


----------



## timmytard

unsuspected said:


> a D1+ or ++ is on my quiver list for next season. Will buy if I find one this season for cheap...


Well I was gonna say good luck finding one for cheap!
That just doesn't happen.

Pfft, I was wrong.
I just picked up mine from JJ yesterday.

Woooo fuck yeah, it's it really good shape & for what it is, it was pretty fucking cheap.

JJ just picked up a brand spanking new 6'
And his was far from cheap.

Mine was 1/7 the cost of his brand new one.
Boy oh boy does his sure look fuckin sweet though.

Told him we're gonna have to do a swap at some point this year.

Hmm he's out with a fucked up toe right now.
Wonder what the chances are he'd let me try his brand new dupraz, before he even gets to try it?

Dreamer, you know you are dreamer. Haha
Not very likely I bet haha.


TT


----------



## Captn_K

timmytard said:


> I'm seeing em more & more on the mtn at Whistler.
> Even saw a group of maybe 6 or 7 guys rippin' around one day.
> I didn't have mine with me that day or I would have joined them for sure.
> 
> I still don't ever see em on Craigslist though.
> This is the first one I've seen, other than my old one that I sold to a buddy (who's trying to sell it for $450 bucks after I gave him a buddy deal of $90 bucks pfft it's beat to shit to haha)
> 
> I don't like the D+ I have near as much as my old standard.
> Haven't seen the new one I've lined up yet, but it's gotta be in better shape than the one I had.
> I almost didn't buy it, it was so beat up.
> 
> Sure glad I did though, funnest board ever.
> 
> I hit a huge rock with my swift, don't think it suffered any damage luckily.
> But it needs a rest, that's all I've been riding for the mist part.
> 
> Try something else usually first, just long enough to realize how awesome the swift is haha.
> 
> 
> TT


Shit I need to move to Canada! In Colorado, I don't see that many.. this year I hardly see that many snowboarders anyway.. it's been a shitty year weatherwise though..


----------



## Captn_K

timmytard said:


> I hit a huge rock with my swift, don't think it suffered any damage luckily.
> But it needs a rest, that's all I've been riding for the mist part.
> 
> TT


What year is your Swift? I want one so bad. How does it do at high speed on groomers? I've read mixed reviews..


----------



## timmytard

Captn_K said:


> What year is your Swift? I want one so bad. How does it do at high speed on groomers? I've read mixed reviews..


First year.

It crushes em haha.
There's obviously boards that are better.

My D+ is better, with how much I weigh.
I don't weigh much.

Swift I'd say is better than the standard D.

That just tells me it's more of a choice factor:blahblah:
Probably not getting what I'm trying to get at.

I'm on a 162 Swift, that's bigger than what most people my size would ride.
If you went by what people say around here.
(I'm looking @ you klangdogger haha)
You'd be on a 57.

The 57 for me wouldn't ride groomers as good as the 62

If you want a pow board that's good on groomers, just size up.

Haha big boards rule.


Haha having said all that.
I tried the FLOW FREEBALLERS on it yesterday.

There wasn't any powder haha.
No highback, not even a heelcup.
Sweet for powder, haha not so much for ice.
That's the sketchiest it's ever been for me, 

I love that thing, it rides everything awesome.
You can take it anywhere.


TT


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> agree with TT. D1++ is a whole different animal...


Isn't it though!

I was shocked at how different they ride.

Considering the only thing different is the stiffness rating.

Just tried out my new to me standard yesterday.
Fuck yeah haha, that's all I can say.


TT


----------



## Captn_K

There are several D1s on ebay going for a decent price. I'm kinda tempted..


----------



## unsuspected

Captn_K said:


> There are several D1s on ebay going for a decent price. I'm kinda tempted..


Its your and TT fault that I bid on one at Fleabay...


----------



## timmytard

Captn_K said:


> There are several D1s on ebay going for a decent price. I'm kinda tempted..


Several?
Why can't I find a single one?


TT


----------



## timmytard

unsuspected said:


> Its your and TT fault that I bid on one at Fleabay...


You're welcome.


TT


----------



## Craig64

I can't find any of these in Australia.:chin:

I'd like to grab one.


----------



## Captn_K

timmytard said:


> Several?
> Why can't I find a single one?
> 
> 
> TT


Here ya go:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-17-18-...441411?hash=item362a54e7c3:g:PSAAAOSwgLlaZPCw

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LAST-ONE-N...729792?hash=item362b2eedc0:g:Pf8AAOSwyjJZ1WKc

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LAST-ONE-N...437371?hash=item362a54d7fb:g:zYAAAOSw7p5aZPHH

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-17-18-...445549?hash=item362a54f7ed:g:xrYAAOSwtBdaZO~v


----------



## timmytard

Pretty rough day yesterday.
Lol, gawd I gotta fix that stupid GoPro mount.
I don't hear all that clicking bull shit when I'm riding.
But it sure wrecks the video.

It's perfectly silent on my end.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/255915376[/ame]


TT


----------



## Craig64

Looks like it sits up do well in the powdery shoulders

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

timmytard said:


> Pretty rough day yesterday.
> Lol, gawd I gotta fix that stupid GoPro mount.
> I don't hear all that clicking bull shit when I'm riding.
> But it sure wrecks the video.
> 
> It's perfectly silent on my end.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/255915376
> 
> 
> TT





Craig51 said:


> Looks like it sits up so well in the powdery shoulders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn_K

timmytard said:


> Pretty rough day yesterday.
> Lol, gawd I gotta fix that stupid GoPro mount.
> I don't hear all that clicking bull shit when I'm riding.
> But it sure wrecks the video.
> 
> It's perfectly silent on my end.
> 
> [ame]https://vimeo.com/255915376[/ame]
> 
> 
> TT


Nice! I rode the Swift today.. it was a blast. For a 162 it rode like a much shorter board. Absolutely floats over everything on its path. I should get my hands on a Dupraz 6++ very soon.


----------



## AceIceSoul

*Rad!*

That looks like my favorite chair/run the last time I was in whistler... symphony chair? and symphony amphitheater on skier's right?



timmytard said:


> Pretty rough day yesterday.
> Lol, gawd I gotta fix that stupid GoPro mount.
> I don't hear all that clicking bull shit when I'm riding.
> But it sure wrecks the video.
> 
> It's perfectly silent on my end.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/255915376
> 
> 
> TT


----------



## timmytard

Captn_K said:


> Nice! I rode the Swift today.. it was a blast. For a 162 it rode like a much shorter board. Absolutely floats over everything on its path. I should get my hands on a Dupraz 6++ very soon.


Be careful, I love my Swift.
It's my favorite board.

I bought this standard Dupraz cause I don't like my D+ as much as I liked my old standard D.

The D+ doesn't ride like the standard at all.
The D++ would be even worse/stiffer for me.
I'm assuming I'd like it even less?

That's a huge difference in deck styles.

Don't know how much you weigh?
But for me, I'd be getting the standard 6' over the 6'+ & definitely wouldn't be getting the ++.

That's just my thoughts, you may have a different strategy?

I'm not saying you wouldn't like the ++
Just you may like the standard or + more?

Still it's a pretty good conundrum to be in.

Either way, they have awesome resale value.
You can just sell it and get another.

So buy a dupraz haha, just figure out which one


TT


----------



## timmytard

AceIceSoul said:


> That looks like my favorite chair/run the last time I was in whistler... symphony chair? and symphony amphitheater on skier's right?


That is harmony, but I was on my way to Symphony.
Symphony is my favorite, I just love that massive wide open 100mp/h bowl.

It's harder to get to, if you don't know how to get there.
That keeps the volume a little lower.

Harmony is a bit steeper though & I like that part more.
But it gets tracked out so fast, especially with the 6 person chairlift.

I would have hike up a little farther for this run, but I knew any second that all those people were gonna start coming down.

And I prefer the untouched stuff haha.


TT


----------



## Captn_K

timmytard said:


> Be careful, I love my Swift.
> It's my favorite board.
> 
> I bought this standard Dupraz cause I don't like my D+ as much as I liked my old standard D.
> 
> The D+ doesn't ride like the standard at all.
> The D++ would be even worse/stiffer for me.
> I'm assuming I'd like it even less?
> 
> That's a huge difference in deck styles.
> 
> Don't know how much you weigh?
> But for me, I'd be getting the standard 6' over the 6'+ & definitely wouldn't be getting the ++.
> 
> That's just my thoughts, you may have a different strategy?
> 
> I'm not saying you wouldn't like the ++
> Just you may like the standard or + more?
> 
> Still it's a pretty good conundrum to be in.
> 
> Either way, they have awesome resale value.
> You can just sell it and get another.
> 
> So buy a dupraz haha, just figure out which one
> 
> 
> TT


Dude the Swift is hands down my favorite board of the season so far for deep pow. I've yet to test it on groomers on avg snow days.. the only reason I was leaning towards the ++ is for charging on groomers and stability. But I have a feeling Swift would do the job just fine. Man I wish I could demo the Dupraz somewhere..


----------



## timmytard

Captn_K said:


> Dude the Swift is hands down my favorite board of the season so far for deep pow. I've yet to test it on groomers on avg snow days.. the only reason I was leaning towards the ++ is for charging on groomers and stability. But I have a feeling Swift would do the job just fine. Man I wish I could demo the Dupraz somewhere..


Take a leap of faith.
I'm tellin' ya, you won't be disappointed

I'm on the same size Swift as you.
Just get the standard 6.
I think people believe that the standard is somehow a noodle?
Just because there are 2 stiffer models.

NOT THE CASE.
The standard is not a noodle in the least.



TT


----------



## Karen Adamian

Captn_K said:


> Dude the Swift is hands down my favorite board of the season so far for deep pow. I've yet to test it on groomers on avg snow days.. the only reason I was leaning towards the ++ is for charging on groomers and stability. But I have a feeling Swift would do the job just fine. Man I wish I could demo the Dupraz somewhere..


looking at Swift specs i would NEVER take it for DEEP pow conditions. i was in niseko this january and completely revised my definition of DEEP pow - the japanese terrain has LOTS of it but more importantly the terrain is quite shallow so you need low speed floatation - the Swift will never give you that or it should be MUCH wider 

getting back to Dupraz i can definitely say that i came away impressed with this board when i tested it in Whistler last march (rented it from underground tuning): after riding euroswallows (180+cm, 13+m radius) for 10+ years riding the Dupraz with about same length (i rode the 6"+) was a revelation - the board was so much more nimble and fun! But the most striking was the boards' innate ability to absorb bumps and deliver chatter-free yet resposive ride with amazing snow feel underfoot: i took the D1 for a catski (with great guys from powdermountain catski) and on the last run there was a section where you had to ride over the cats' tracks - and the board was like flying carpet!

So i ended up ordering D1 6+ for this season


----------



## timmytard

Karen Adamian said:


> looking at Swift specs i would NEVER take it for DEEP pow conditions. i was in niseko this january and completely revised my definition of DEEP pow - the japanese terrain has LOTS of it but more importantly the terrain is quite shallow so you need low speed floatation - the Swift will never give you that or it should be MUCH wider
> 
> getting back to Dupraz i can definitely say that i came away impressed with this board when i tested it in Whistler last march (rented it from underground tuning): after riding euroswallows (180+cm, 13+m radius) for 10+ years riding the Dupraz with about same length (i rode the 6"+) was a revelation - the board was so much more nimble and fun! But the most striking was the boards' innate ability to absorb bumps and deliver chatter-free yet resposive ride with amazing snow feel underfoot: i took the D1 for a catski (with great guys from powdermountain catski) and on the last run there was a section where you had to ride over the cats' tracks - and the board was like flying carpet!
> 
> So i ended up ordering D1 6+ for this season



Hmm, you must be reading them wrong then:surprise:

Cause the Swift absolutely slays powder.
It's a true powder board, that rides everything else awesome.

The Dupraz isn't a powder board.
It's an all around mtn Slayer, that just happens to ride powder really well.

But it's not a powder board.

Either way, you're gonna love it.

Cause they are fuckin' awesome.
Congrats.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Karen Adamian said:


> looking at Swift specs i would NEVER take it for DEEP pow conditions. i was in niseko this january and completely revised my definition of DEEP pow - the japanese terrain has LOTS of it but more importantly the terrain is quite shallow so you need low speed floatation - the Swift will never give you that or it should be MUCH wider
> 
> getting back to Dupraz i can definitely say that i came away impressed with this board when i tested it in Whistler last march (rented it from underground tuning): after riding euroswallows (180+cm, 13+m radius) for 10+ years riding the Dupraz with about same length (i rode the 6"+) was a revelation - the board was so much more nimble and fun! But the most striking was the boards' innate ability to absorb bumps and deliver chatter-free yet resposive ride with amazing snow feel underfoot: i took the D1 for a catski (with great guys from powdermountain catski) and on the last run there was a section where you had to ride over the cats' tracks - and the board was like flying carpet!
> 
> So i ended up ordering D1 6+ for this season


You do know how big & stiff the 6+ is right?

I've never ridden a 6 let alone the 6+:surprise:

That's 183cm that's fucking huge for a chic:surprise:
I don't even know if wonderNini would attempt that monster?

Well I'm positive she'd give it a go, I mean she is wonderNini haha
She's one bad ass chic.

But still think she'd pick a smaller one to purchase.

Next time you come to Whistler, let's shred it up.


TT


----------



## Karen Adamian

timmytard said:


> Karen Adamian said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking at Swift specs i would NEVER take it for DEEP pow conditions. i was in niseko this january and completely revised my definition of DEEP pow - the japanese terrain has LOTS of it but more importantly the terrain is quite shallow so you need low speed floatation - the Swift will never give you that or it should be MUCH wider
> 
> getting back to Dupraz i can definitely say that i came away impressed with this board when i tested it in Whistler last march (rented it from underground tuning): after riding euroswallows (180+cm, 13+m radius) for 10+ years riding the Dupraz with about same length (i rode the 6"+) was a revelation - the board was so much more nimble and fun! But the most striking was the boards' innate ability to absorb bumps and deliver chatter-free yet resposive ride with amazing snow feel underfoot: i took the D1 for a catski (with great guys from powdermountain catski) and on the last run there was a section where you had to ride over the cats' tracks - and the board was like flying carpet!
> 
> So i ended up ordering D1 6+ for this season <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, you must be reading them wrong then<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Cause the Swift absolutely slays powder.
> It's a true powder board, that rides everything else awesome.
> 
> The Dupraz isn't a powder board.
> It's an all around mtn Slayer, that just happens to ride powder really well.
> 
> But it's not a powder board.
> 
> Either way, you're gonna love it.
> 
> Cause they are fuckin' awesome.
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> TT
Click to expand...

Looking at the specs the 162 Swift it has nearly same eff edge, nose width, waist width and slightly less tail width than 178 Dupraz! The whole concept of the Dupraz is to ride "two feet" which is impossible on boards with fish geometry - different concepts! 
Swift has more taper for the rear leg to sink naturally so the nose will rise and the board won't sink BUT the downside is that the nose will push the snow slowing you down. This is not evident on moderate to steep surface but will become trouble on shallow surface especially on long traverses!
The Dupraz nose will "dissipate" the pressure from rider weight much more evenly so the board will glide farther - and with rider standing on both feet! This is defining characteristic of every proper designed longboard/swallowtail but this concept starts working only after certain board length (in my experience 175+ cm). Also, because the nose is so much longer it can have much more gradual rise (to avoid snow pushing!) and the rise itself won't be pronounced (as with all short fish boards).

So, in my opinion, the fish board is "fun" board which i will never take on some serious descents.


----------



## timmytard

Karen Adamian said:


> Looking at the specs the 162 Swift it has nearly same eff edge, nose width, waist width and slightly less tail width than 178 Dupraz! The whole concept of the Dupraz is to ride "two feet" which is impossible on boards with fish geometry - different concepts!
> Swift has more taper for the rear leg to sink naturally so the nose will rise and the board won't sink BUT the downside is that the nose will push the snow slowing you down. This is not evident on moderate to steep surface but will become trouble on shallow surface especially on long traverses!
> The Dupraz nose will "dissipate" the pressure from rider weight much more evenly so the board will glide farther - and with rider standing on both feet! This is defining characteristic of every proper designed longboard/swallowtail but this concept starts working only after certain board length (in my experience 175+ cm). Also, because the nose is so much longer it can have much more gradual rise (to avoid snow pushing!) and the rise itself won't be pronounced (as with all short fish boards).
> 
> So, in my opinion, the fish board is "fun" board which i will never take on some serious descents.


The Swift isn't a "fish" board to me though:nerd:

On paper I should be on a 157 Swift, had I chosen that size, it would be a fish board.>


I brought my D+ to whistler on day 3 after whistler opened 2 years ago.
Never in my life have I been in snow that deep.
It was over my head deep, I could not touch the bottom.

I've heard people say "too deep" before & I always thought they were full of shit.
There is such a thing, it's not a myth.

Maybe it was because I had the D+ model? Not sure?

But I couldn't move, it wasn't a powder enough board for over your head deep powder:crying:

I scoured the whistler craigslist for a solution.
And bingo I found it.

A 180cm Birdman, That saved the day.
So much so, I stayed 2 more nights in my car>


TT


----------



## Karen Adamian

timmytard said:


> Karen Adamian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the specs the 162 Swift it has nearly same eff edge, nose width, waist width and slightly less tail width than 178 Dupraz! The whole concept of the Dupraz is to ride "two feet" which is impossible on boards with fish geometry - different concepts!
> Swift has more taper for the rear leg to sink naturally so the nose will rise and the board won't sink BUT the downside is that the nose will push the snow slowing you down. This is not evident on moderate to steep surface but will become trouble on shallow surface especially on long traverses!
> The Dupraz nose will "dissipate" the pressure from rider weight much more evenly so the board will glide farther - and with rider standing on both feet! This is defining characteristic of every proper designed longboard/swallowtail but this concept starts working only after certain board length (in my experience 175+ cm). Also, because the nose is so much longer it can have much more gradual rise (to avoid snow pushing!) and the rise itself won't be pronounced (as with all short fish boards).
> 
> So, in my opinion, the fish board is "fun" board which i will never take on some serious descents.
> 
> 
> 
> The Swift isn't a "fish" board to me though<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png" border="0" alt="" title="Nerd" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> On paper I should be on a 157 Swift, had I chosen that size, it would be a fish board.<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> I brought my D+ to whistler on day 3 after whistler opened 2 years ago.
> Never in my life have I been in snow that deep.
> It was over my head deep, I could not touch the bottom.
> 
> I've heard people say "too deep" before & I always thought they were full of shit.
> There is such a thing, it's not a myth.
> 
> Maybe it was because I had the D+ model? Not sure?
> 
> But I couldn't move, it wasn't a powder enough board for over your head deep powder<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png" border="0" alt="" title="Crying" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I scoured the whistler craigslist for a solution.
> And bingo I found it.
> 
> A 180cm Birdman, That saved the day.
> So much so, I stayed 2 more nights in my car<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> TT
Click to expand...

i didn't get it...you couldn't ride the dupraz in those conditions or what?


dupraz should be ridden on both feet without any weight transfer

p.s. i see you had D1 5'5 not the 6" - that's a huge diff in powder riding! The true original D1 is the 6". So if you are comparing the birdman vs D1 5'5 that's not fair comparison ? Compared to the 6" - it is no contest, the D1 6" is in league of its own ?


----------



## timmytard

Karen Adamian said:


> i didn't get it...you couldn't ride the dupraz in those conditions or what?
> dupraz should be ridden on both feet without any weight transfer




Nope, I couldn't ride it. It just sunk, the whole thing, evenly sunk.
The tail didn't have enough taper for it to keep the nose up, or it was too stiff maybe?
All I do know is, I couldn't ride it.
I would go 3 feet & stop, then I was fucked, couldn't get moving again & if I stepped off the board it was over my head deep I couldn't touch the bottom.
I was shocked:surprise:

I was on a 5'5" D+, I'd like to think the standard 5'5" would have fared better? But I don't know?


TT


----------



## Karen Adamian

timmytard said:


> Karen Adamian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't get it...you couldn't ride the dupraz in those conditions or what?
> dupraz should be ridden on both feet without any weight transfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I couldn't ride it. It just sunk, the whole thing, evenly sunk.
> The tail didn't have enough taper for it to keep the nose up, or it was too stiff maybe?
> All I do know is, I couldn't ride it.
> I would go 3 feet & stop, then I was fucked, couldn't get moving again & if I stepped off the board it was over my head deep I couldn't touch the bottom.
> I was shocked<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I was on a 5'5" D+, I'd like to think the standard 5'5" would have fared better? But I don't know?
> 
> 
> TT
Click to expand...

for the board to start gliding from standstill in deep pow the less weight per sq.cm the better

on D1 6" you just stand on both feet centered and the shape does the rest! weight transfer will either bury the nose (leaning on front leg) or slow you down (leaning on rear foot)

how much do you weigh? i am 82kg with clothes and all the shit and i was perfectly fine on the 6"+

the 5'5 is for ladies, lol


----------



## Lad Stones

It's 6' by the way, unless you were riding something other than a snowboard.


----------



## chomps1211

Lad Stones said:


> It's *6'* by the way, unless you were riding something other than a snowboard.


:rofl3:

...glad someone else caught that too! 

:hairy:


----------



## Lad Stones

Yeah. This lucky Dupraz guy was getting 6" of varying stiffness ridden with legs evenly spread lol


----------



## timmytard

Lad Stones said:


> Yeah. This lucky Dupraz guy was getting 6" of varying stiffness ridden with legs evenly spread lol


From a chic named Karen.
Who kinda sounds like she's packing a hammer of her own 8==>:surprise:

Sounds fishy:embarrased1: although it doesn't smell fishy Hahahahahahahahaha


TT


----------



## SGboarder

Karen Adamian said:


> Looking at the specs the 162 Swift it has nearly same eff edge, nose width, waist width and slightly less tail width than 178 Dupraz! The whole concept of the Dupraz is to ride "two feet" which is impossible on boards with fish geometry - different concepts!
> Swift has more taper for the rear leg to sink naturally so the nose will rise and the board won't sink BUT the downside is that the nose will push the snow slowing you down. This is not evident on moderate to steep surface but will become trouble on shallow surface especially on long traverses!
> The Dupraz nose will "dissipate" the pressure from rider weight much more evenly so the board will glide farther - and with rider standing on both feet! This is defining characteristic of every proper designed longboard/swallowtail but this concept starts working only after certain board length (in my experience 175+ cm). Also, because the nose is so much longer it can have much more gradual rise (to avoid snow pushing!) and the rise itself won't be pronounced (as with all short fish boards).
> 
> So, in my opinion, the fish board is "fun" board which i will never take on some serious descents.


Except that modern short pow deck (volume shifted decks - but also the Fish!) do not ride like that at all: A Fish rides completely 'two footed' (to use your words) and you do *not* sink the tail to keep the nose up.

Why does it work like that? Because of surface area - an important aspect of snowboard design that you are ignoring. With enough surface area (along the length of a volume shifted board or in the nose for something like the Fish) you do not lean back. In fact, you push down on the back foot in order to break when you want to.

Also, you do not fully understand how taper works: Taper is the difference between the widest/contact point of the nose to the contact point of the tail. That is *not* just to sink the tail - in fact, it often does not mean that the tail will sink. Rather it has frequently is done for carving/tail release etc
Together with


----------



## Karen Adamian

timmytard said:


> From a chic named Karen.
> Who kinda sounds like she's packing a hammer of her own 8==>:surprise:
> 
> Sounds fishy:embarrased1: although it doesn't smell fishy Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> TT


From where i come from, Karen is a male name )))))))










My trusted 186cm Swellpanik Magistral in Whistler  ("fresh tracks" 











SGboarder said:


> Except that modern short pow deck (volume shifted decks - but also the Fish!) do not ride like that at all: A Fish rides completely 'two footed' (to use your words) and you do *not* sink the tail to keep the nose up.
> 
> Why does it work like that? Because of surface area - an important aspect of snowboard design that you are ignoring. With enough surface area (along the length of a volume shifted board or in the nose for something like the Fish) you do not lean back. In fact, you push down on the back foot in order to break when you want to.
> 
> Also, you do not fully understand how taper works: Taper is the difference between the widest/contact point of the nose to the contact point of the tail. That is *not* just to sink the tail - in fact, it often does not mean that the tail will sink. Rather it has frequently is done for carving/tail release etc
> Together with


Sorry, but it is quite the opposite - highly tapered board carve like shit (and long traverses are also a problem)

In the bottomless powder on the typical fish board you WILL bury the nose if you start accelerating from a standstill AND leaning on your front leg. 

Anyway, my point was that fishboards shape work by transferring the weight while the D1's shape truly works when you are not weight shifting at all, e.g. riding centered and on both feet


----------



## Kenai

Karen Adamian said:


> From where i come from, Karen is a male name )))))))


Uh oh. Timmy’s in trouble now. He was really excited to ride with you the next time you came to Whistler, but that was before.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen Adamian

Kenai said:


> Uh oh. Timmy’s in trouble now. He was really excited to ride with you the next time you came to Whistler, but that was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha ha ha )))))) well, i would be afraid of a chic who rides a 186cm swallow and thinks that d1 5'5 is for ladies, lol


----------



## SGboarder

Karen Adamian said:


> Sorry, but it is quite the opposite - highly tapered board carve like shit (and long traverses are also a problem)


Clearly...you don't know what your're talking about.

Case in point: 








(image courtesy of spenser on EL)



Karen Adamian said:


> In the bottomless powder on the typical fish board you WILL bury the nose if you start accelerating from a standstill AND leaning on your front leg.


Complete and utter nonsense.



Karen Adamian said:


> Anyway, my point was that fishboards shape work by transferring the weight while the D1's shape truly works when you are not weight shifting at all, e.g. riding centered and on both feet


Again, for riding the Fish you do *not* shift the weight.


----------



## Karen Adamian

SGboarder said:


> Karen Adamian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my point was that fishboards shape work by transferring the weight while the D1's shape truly works when you are not weight shifting at all, e.g. riding centered and on both feet
> 
> 
> 
> Again, for riding the Fish you do *not* shift the weight.
Click to expand...

If you don't shift the weight then what is the point of having taper? You said earlier that the more surface the better which is true, well, tapered tail reduces surface under rear foot increasing pressure...


----------



## Karen Adamian

SGboarder said:


> Karen Adamian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is quite the opposite - highly tapered board carve like shit (and long traverses are also a problem)
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly...you don't know what your're talking about.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image courtesy of spenser on EL)
Click to expand...

the picture is more of a compliment to the rider's skill rather than the board ? or we can go down the rabbit hole and question all those kessler riders that tgey can equally carve on the fish ?


----------



## Karen Adamian

my initial thought on the d1 was that is a VERY agile board (if ridden as intended) relative to its length (the closest second is powderequipment type b 180cm but i didn't like the nose)

of course, the 160-ish fish will be more agile in the trees but then again for me personally the sensation of riding pow on 175+ board far outweigh less "fishy" behaviour in trees...

ymmv


----------



## SGboarder

Karen Adamian said:


> If you don't shift the weight then what is the point of having taper? You said earlier that the more surface the better which is true, well, tapered tail reduces surface under rear foot increasing pressure...


You're looking at it the wrong way. For the Fish and similar boards the taper is the result of more nose (and not so much reduced tail). That is why you can remain balanced/centered on them without sinking the nose.



Karen Adamian said:


> the picture is more of a compliment to the rider's skill rather than the board ? or we can go down the rabbit hole and question all those kessler riders that tgey can equally carve on the fish ?


You started that line of argument. But you're still wrong - the Fish really is an above average carving board.


----------



## Rip154

Kesslers are tapered too. Camrockers with progressive sidecuts, so they can be forgiving without the rockers losing grip. You can get lower and put more weight into the carve because they have more edge.


----------



## timmytard

Well, you know what else carves nice?

The Palmer carbon circle 167 I'll be riding in about 2 hours haha


TT


----------



## aldenowens

*Looking for my Unicorn*

This thread has me reconsidering my pow board in my quiver. So I have a couple of questions for anyone who can help me out.

Is the D1 5.5 ++ . something that will be stiff enough for steep big mountain lines and carve very well on hard groomers with a stiffer binding set up or maybe even hard boots.

I am basically a freeride guy who purchased a Weston Japow 159 last year. I have yet to ride it and am thinking I should have gone with the Dupraz instead.

The Dupraz seems like will do everything the Weston will do AND more. It seems like the + may be too soft. 

Thanks


----------



## timmytard

aldenowens said:


> This thread has me reconsidering my pow board in my quiver. So I have a couple of questions for anyone who can help me out.
> 
> Is the D1 5.5 ++ . something that will be stiff enough for steep big mountain lines and carve very well on hard groomers with a stiffer binding set up or maybe even hard boots.
> 
> I am basically a freeride guy who purchased a Weston Japow 159 last year. I have yet to ride it and am thinking I should have gone with the Dupraz instead.
> 
> The Dupraz seems like will do everything the Weston will do AND more. It seems like the + may be too soft.
> 
> Thanks


That's what I think everyone that tries a Dupraz and DOESN'T like it does.
That's why they don't like it.

The Standard isn't a noodle.
It's an above average stiff board.

The D+ is REALLY stiff.
Like really, REALLY stiff.

I like stiff boards, like Palmer titanium channel stiff.

I loved my first Dupraz, it was a standard.

I sold it & got a D+.
It is/was too stiff.

Still totally rideable.
But not near as fun & awesome as the standard.

I've since bought another standard & another D+

Still applies.
I fucking love the standard.
The D+ I have is like riding a boarder cross board or Alpine board.

I have a hard booter instructor at my old mtn.
That's how I leaned about the Dupraz.

One day way out of bounds he rolled up on this rocket ship looking board, riding hard boots.

Then he was fuckin' gone
Blasting the fresh powder with his fruit boots.

He was on a standard & he's like 200lbs.

I don't think too many people in the world, should actually be on a D++.


TT


----------



## aldenowens

What sizes are you riding? 

Would you say the standard flex could carve on hard pack similar to your Palmer if it were set up with Hard Boots?

Thanks


----------



## SGboarder

timmytard said:


> That's what I think everyone that tries a Dupraz and DOESN'T like it does.
> That's why they don't like it.
> 
> The Standard isn't a noodle.
> It's an above average stiff board.
> 
> The D+ is REALLY stiff.
> Like really, REALLY stiff.
> 
> I like stiff boards, like Palmer titanium channel stiff.
> 
> I loved my first Dupraz, it was a standard.
> 
> I sold it & got a D+.
> It is/was too stiff.
> 
> Still totally rideable.
> But not near as fun & awesome as the standard.
> 
> I've since bought another standard & another D+
> 
> Still applies.
> I fucking love the standard.
> The D+ I have is like riding a boarder cross board or Alpine board.
> 
> I have a hard booter instructor at my old mtn.
> That's how I leaned about the Dupraz.
> 
> One day way out of bounds he rolled up on this rocket ship looking board, riding hard boots.
> 
> Then he was fuckin' gone
> Blasting the fresh powder with his fruit boots.
> 
> He was on a standard & he's like 200lbs.
> 
> I don't think too many people in the world, should actually be on a D++.
> 
> 
> TT


Totally agree. Standard is more than sufficient for a serious freeride and power board, + for seriously gnarly stuff (at the expense of some powder capabilities). Nobody (and I mean nobody) needs a ++.


----------



## F1EA

SGboarder said:


> Totally agree. Standard is more than sufficient for a serious freeride and power board, + for seriously gnarly stuff (at the expense of some powder capabilities). Nobody (and I mean nobody) needs a ++.


Yep, nobody needs a ++. Maybe Xavier de la Rue.

The D1 is a super nice board though, for the right person or mountain. Big euro alpine terrain or Japanese bottomless must be a blast on it.


----------



## Karen Adamian

Gonna revive this thread by posting some pictures (and i urge you to do the same!) from amazing 2017 catride with guys from powdermountain company @Whistler...

The board is rented D1 6'+ and i've ordered it right after that day.

I am 178lbs with all the clothes and equipment (backpack and all the necessary shit


----------



## aldenowens

Karen Adamian said:


> Gonna revive this thread by posting some pictures (and i urge you to do the same!) from amazing 2017 catride with guys from powdermountain company @Whistler...
> 
> The board is rented D1 6'+ and i've ordered it right after that day.
> 
> I am 178lbs with all the clothes and equipment (backpack and all the necessary shit



Great pics. Looks like you had a great day (or two, or 3) . 

Where dd you rent the board from? I am thinking of getting one bur want to try it out first.

Thanks


----------



## aldenowens

*Dupraz vs Archetype*

Can anyone who has experienced the 162 Archetype and a Dupraz D1 standard give me a comparison of the two


Pow, Deep pow, trees, steeper terrain and carving on decent snow. 


Thanks


----------



## Karen Adamian

aldenowens said:


> Great pics. Looks like you had a great day (or two, or 3) .
> 
> Where dd you rent the board from? I am thinking of getting one bur want to try it out first.
> 
> Thanks


Underground Tuning @Whistler


----------



## Karen Adamian

aldenowens said:


> Can anyone who has experienced the 162 Archetype and a Dupraz D1 standard give me a comparison of the two
> 
> 
> Pow, Deep pow, trees, steeper terrain and carving on decent snow.
> 
> 
> Thanks


NEVER, EVER buy a board based on specs and without testing it first


----------



## zc1

Karen Adamian said:


> NEVER, EVER buy a board based on specs and without testing it first


Easier said than done. Not everyone has easy access to demos or the means to travel to places where they can demo, or even local retailers for various boards of interest. It's widely-spread advice (try before you buy) but it's not realistic/practical in many/most cases.


----------



## Karen Adamian

zc1 said:


> Easier said than done. Not everyone has easy access to demos or the means to travel to places where they can demo, or even local retailers for various boards of interest. It's widely-spread advice (try before you buy) but it's not realistic/practical in many/most cases.


that's true, but there is no place on earth where you could demo every single board out there...so you will always hit the wall of possible choices no matter where you live...thus it is still better to buy only the boards you can ride or at least test them beforehand or you will eventually end up buying the board based on somebody's opinion and regretting the purchase once you ride it (maybe not the first day because on the first day your brain will do its best to prevent ANY negative feelings towards newly acquired toy)

in my case my initial feeling towards the dupraz was neutral with a grain of negativity - i've lost my trusty 186cm swallowtail board the day before (it slid off the hill and ended up right in the middle of the frozen water reservoir near the whistler peak express so there was no way of retrieving it) and i was sure that dupraz could not be superior to my custom built euroswallow...boy i was wrong! so my initial negative bias changed to positive one and i am very happy i've discovered this board


----------



## Axa

Karen Adamian said:


> NEVER, EVER buy a board based on specs and without testing it first


Reading the suggestions here I agree testing is the only 100% safe way to buy a board. But you need to remember testing must be done in the conditions you expect the board to be ridden in.
Coming from an 178cm Dynastar 4807 and noe rideing a cut down Voile split Swallow and 156cm Jones Stormchaser I must say I'm very sceptical how good the long trad-tailed cambered D1 can perform in the tighter threes and bad snow / mixed conditions and heavy rotten slush compared to Fishtail boards which I personally will stay with when my 4807 and Stormchaser needs replacement.
I can see the benefit of D1 shape in exposed steep rideing and shots on hardpack when reversing can be required to survive or in the funpark. But besides that?
My dream board is a combo / mix of the best of quality's in them. The deep swallow be Voile was just to Pow specific and right out dangerous in bad crust.. less deep fishtail, no problems and still alot different in balance of flotation in pow and ease of turning compared to non cutout tails.


Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

Another good way of trying stuff is to buy it used.
I've bought a few boards used but in great conditions. Some I've gotten rid of, some were absolute winners.

Also, the more different boards you've ridden, the easier you can get a board you will like based on specs. It's never 100% perfect, but that's the whole beauty of it.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Karen Adamian said:


> i've lost my trusty 186cm swallowtail board the day before (it slid off the hill and ended up right in the middle of the frozen water reservoir near the whistler peak express so there was no way of retrieving it)


Timeout, let's not glaze over this gem. Let's hear the story of what happened!


----------



## KKTRA

SGboarder said:


> Nobody (and I mean nobody) needs a ++.


Interesting although not sure I wholly agree with that, check out Phil Fournier ripping park and the whole mountain on a ++ https://www.instagram.com/p/BrbfVHwF2sj/
Although if you're good enough you can ride anything, i think that dupraz stiffness' are less exclusive than they seem (especially once the board has had enough days to break in), I swear there's also footy of a little dude in Japan ripping around on a 6'3


----------



## Snowdaddy

How is the Dupraz for cruising around the resorts on piste? And not bombing empty morning groomers...


----------



## Alpine Duke

Snowdaddy said:


> How is the Dupraz for cruising around the resorts on piste? And not bombing empty morning groomers...


ha ha....great. i was ski patrolling on mine all day today  Awesome on groomers.

they are heavy boards. that can be off-putting to some. 

The dupraz boards are fantastic....but they are not for everybody. Just like other decks are not for everybody.


----------



## F1EA

Snowdaddy said:


> How is the Dupraz for cruising around the resorts on piste? And not bombing empty morning groomers...


Almost all boards are fine for cruising around. The Dupraz is certainly fine for that. But yeah, it is a big and heavy board which prefers going fast; so for just cruising, you can get something a lot more manageable which will still be able to cruise just fine...


----------



## timmytard

Snowdaddy said:


> How is the Dupraz for cruising around the resorts on piste? And not bombing empty morning groomers...



Although they are fairly long, they have a pretty short effective edge & a really tight side cut.

They are super nimble & turn like a Porsche.


TT


----------



## Snowdaddy

Alpine Duke said:


> ha ha....great. i was ski patrolling on mine all day today  Awesome on groomers.
> 
> they are heavy boards. that can be off-putting to some.
> 
> The dupraz boards are fantastic....but they are not for everybody. Just like other decks are not for everybody.


Do you ride the 6' or the 5'5"? And how heavy is heavy?



F1EA said:


> Almost all boards are fine for cruising around. The Dupraz is certainly fine for that. But yeah, it is a big and heavy board which prefers going fast; so for just cruising, you can get something a lot more manageable which will still be able to cruise just fine...


Right, I'm down with a bit less manageable. At a 100 kg I'm looking for more surface area for those trips outside the piste, but the majority I spend riding piste. It's hard finding longer boards with shorter radius sidecuts. I'm basically happy with the board I'm riding but I'd like to have more nose and if I'm getting a new board I might as well look for something with less than 9m sidecut even if I don't mind having a longer effective edge as well. 



timmytard said:


> Although they are fairly long, they have a pretty short effective edge & a really tight side cut.
> 
> They are super nimble & turn like a Porsche.
> 
> 
> TT


You're talking about the short board, right? Or do you count the 6' as nimble and having a tight sidecut as well?


----------



## timmytard

Snowdaddy said:


> Do you ride the 6' or the 5'5"? And how heavy is heavy?
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I'm down with a bit less manageable. At a 100 kg I'm looking for more surface area for those trips outside the piste, but the majority I spend riding piste. It's hard finding longer boards with shorter radius sidecuts. I'm basically happy with the board I'm riding but I'd like to have more nose and if I'm getting a new board I might as well look for something with less than 9m sidecut even if I don't mind having a longer effective edge as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the short board, right? Or do you count the 6' as nimble and having a tight sidecut as well?


I've never had the opportunity to try the 6.
But I would hope right on that if I had the chance.

I want one of these now haha :surprise:

Legend Serge Dupraz Resurrects Hot Snowboards, Brand Profile - Boardsport SOURCE


TT


----------



## Snowdaddy

timmytard said:


> I've never had the opportunity to try the 6.
> But I would hope right on that if I had the chance.
> 
> I want one of these now haha :surprise:
> 
> Legend Serge Dupraz Resurrects Hot Snowboards, Brand Profile - Boardsport SOURCE
> 
> 
> TT


Remember this?

https://www.zerogchamonix.com/gb/me...be-hot-d-cut-156-mens-snowboards-3-34521.html


----------



## Alpine Duke

Snowdaddy said:


> Do you ride the 6' or the 5'5"? And how heavy is heavy?
> 
> 
> You're talking about the short board, right? Or do you count the 6' as nimble and having a tight sidecut as well?


I own and ride both. The 6 i only bring out on days that have >6 inches of new. It is the big gun for pow. 

By nimble i think he meant much more nimble than you would think for big boards. the 5'5 is pretty nimble on groomers. Rides like a short board there. i would not say that for the 6. I have taken the 6 backcountry at Teton pass and definitely felt the additional weight when packing it up. Took it in some narrow trees and it is a big stick to sling around in there. I don't think it is the board for narrow trees. However, that big, heavy board can cut through chunder like nothing else. Great on pow days, even after the place has been tracked out. 

they sell an ultralight version. I'd like to give one a try to compare.

I ride the 5'5 on groomer days. I tried putting my hardboots on the 6 for a run or two and didn't like it. Those boards are for soft boots I say. 

i was intrigued by the review the boys on "The Goodride" did. they weren't impressed with the 5'5 but loved the 6. They were on groomers. Not sure what was going on there but both thought the 6 was the ticket and the 5'5 was not. I definitely prefer the shorter board on groomers.


----------



## F1EA

Alpine Duke said:


> I own and ride both. The 6 i only bring out on days that have >6 inches of new. It is the big gun for pow.
> 
> By nimble i think he meant much more nimble than you would think for big boards. the 5'5 is pretty nimble on groomers. Rides like a short board there. i would not say that for the 6. I have taken the 6 backcountry at Teton pass and definitely felt the additional weight when packing it up. Took it in some narrow trees and it is a big stick to sling around in there. I don't think it is the board for narrow trees. However, that big, heavy board can cut through chunder like nothing else. Great on pow days, even after the place has been tracked out.
> 
> they sell an ultralight version. I'd like to give one a try to compare.
> 
> I ride the 5'5 on groomer days. I tried putting my hardboots on the 6 for a run or two and didn't like it. Those boards are for soft boots I say.
> 
> i was intrigued by the review the boys on "The Goodride" did. they weren't impressed with the 5'5 but loved the 6. They were on groomers. Not sure what was going on there but both thought the 6 was the ticket and the 5'5 was not. I definitely prefer the shorter board on groomers.


What he said ^

The 5'5" will be fine if you're using it for pow, cruising and groomer charging. Tight areas it is manageable but not ideal (if there's good pow, they are good. If tracked out, terrible in trees).
The 6' is a freeride bomber. They both are more agile than they seem, but nothing comparable to really nimble boards.

If you're looking for something similar but don't want the full size and want a bit more playfulness, look at the Deep Thinker.


----------



## jerry gnarcia

Karen Adamian said:


> that's true, but there is no place on earth where you could demo every single board out there...so you will always hit the wall of possible choices no matter where you live...thus it is still better to buy only the boards you can ride or at least test them beforehand or you will eventually end up buying the board based on somebody's opinion and regretting the purchase once you ride it (maybe not the first day because on the first day your brain will do its best to prevent ANY negative feelings towards newly acquired toy)
> 
> in my case my initial feeling towards the dupraz was neutral with a grain of negativity - i've lost my trusty 186cm swallowtail board the day before (it slid off the hill and ended up right in the middle of the frozen water reservoir near the whistler peak express so there was no way of retrieving it) and i was sure that dupraz could not be superior to my custom built euroswallow...boy i was wrong! so my initial negative bias changed to positive one and i am very happy i've discovered this board


Which model/size did you ride? The womens? And are talking purely for powder riding, or do you feel the same way for all mtn resort riding, groomers etc?


----------



## Snowdaddy

F1EA said:


> What he said ^
> 
> The 5'5" will be fine if you're using it for pow, cruising and groomer charging. Tight areas it is manageable but not ideal (if there's good pow, they are good. If tracked out, terrible in trees).
> The 6' is a freeride bomber. They both are more agile than they seem, but nothing comparable to really nimble boards.
> 
> If you're looking for something similar but don't want the full size and want a bit more playfulness, look at the Deep Thinker.


I don't really ride tight trees. I don't enjoy it much and my skills aren't really up to it. At first I was looking for a board with more surface area than my First Call 162 and with a below 9m sidecut.

I don't feel there is much point in getting the 5'5 (the Deep Thinker sounds better for that length) and maybe the 6' isn't a good dad's board. But then I'm thinking that the 6' has less effective edge than my First Call and a shorter radius sidecut....


----------



## F1EA

Snowdaddy said:


> I don't really ride tight trees. I don't enjoy it much and my skills aren't really up to it. At first I was looking for a board with more surface area than my First Call 162 and with a below 9m sidecut.
> 
> I don't feel there is much point in getting the 5'5 (the Deep Thinker sounds better for that length) and maybe the 6' isn't a good dad's board. But then I'm thinking that the 6' has less effective edge than my First Call and a shorter radius sidecut....


If you're not riding tight trees, then the 5'5" is not a bad option. It would be a board that will let you cruise groomers, ride pow, charge groomers and charge pow. The 6' would definitely be overkill, mostly because in my opinion the 6' is a speed board. They are both more agile than they seem, but still they're pretty much agile turny speed boards... (on the other hand you have stuff like Jones Flagship, Capita Charlie Slasher, Jones Hovercraft, etc... those are planks.)

I used to ride my 5'5"+ all the time until I got a 159 Landlord... never rode the 5'5" again. So by the same token, I would say the Deep Thinker would be a much better option (or a Capita Kazu). Same tight agile sidecut, same sort of stiffness, mostly camber but more effective edge in a tighter and more playful package. Deep Thinker comes in wide and regular width... so if you want surface are or have big feet, then go with the Wide. And if you talk about these boards, then Flight Attendant and Pick your Line would be good options as well.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Reviving this thread. Picked up a 6+ last year. 178 cm overall length, rides more like a 162-ish. I like it a lot. By far the most fun board I've ever had at speed. The 8.7 m sidecut radius is perfect, I can comfortably lay it over on edge and carve at high speeds, but it's still ok at slower speed-- compared to say the circa 2016 Jones Flagship 161 I demoed, which felt like a plank unless I was going all out.

The board is a load in tight spaces, though. I had a few close calls with it in in tight trees and cramped chute zones. Definitely a board that prefers wide open spaces, both because of that massive nose and overall riding personality. Makes sense that it was built in the French Alps, where so much terrain is above treeline.

As others have said, it's heavy. I've never especially noticed it except on the chairlift and carrying the board from the parking lot, but 178 is a lot of board.

I wouldn't ride one everyday, but it's a definite keeper for me.


----------



## smellysell

Just bought one that I found out is a 2007 after I bought it. Was bummed initially, but not any me after riding it today!

Obviously floats, and just wants to lay trenches. Was most surprised how much I could throw the tail around for such a big board. When I today, I'll get the ++ probably though, wouldn't mind this one being a little stiffer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Just bought one that I found out is a 2007 after I bought it. Was bummed initially, but not any me after riding it today!
> 
> Obviously floats, and just wants to lay trenches. Was most surprised how much I could throw the tail around for such a big board. When I today, I'll get the ++ probably though, wouldn't mind this one being a little stiffer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Actually, mine is a standard, d8 maybe just a D+? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

smellysell said:


> Actually, mine is a standard, d8 maybe just a D+?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Is it a 5'5 or a 6 standard?
I to just picked up a D, a big one.
6++ but it doesn't seem as stiff as my 5'5 D+.
The 6 is older & been ridden more & the 5'5 D+ is newer & only been ridden a handful of times though.

The standard is the ticket for me though.
You wanna trade smelly?
I'd trade either of those two for your standard.
5'5 or 6 doesn't matter to me
What do you say?

TT


----------



## smellysell

timmytard said:


> Is it a 5'5 or a 6 standard?
> I to just picked up a D, a big one.
> 6++ but it doesn't seem as stiff as my 5'5 D+.
> The 6 is older & been ridden more & the 5'5 D+ is newer & only been ridden a handful of times though.
> 
> The standard is the ticket for me though.
> You wanna trade smelly?
> I'd trade either of those two for your standard.
> 5'5 or 6 doesn't matter to me
> What do you say?
> 
> TT


It's a 6'. Let me ride it a couple more times, but I might be down. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

smellysell said:


> It's a 6'. Let me ride it a couple more times, but I might be down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ok i guess so haha.
Perfect a 6 standard. That's the exact one i want.
Just remember, as awesome as yours rides.
The one I have will ride even better for ya.

TT


----------

